# 2018 Big reaper Picture and teaser picture thread



## RavenReaper (Aug 17, 2016)

Can not wait till this one starts filling up with post love seeing what people got.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

♥ I cant Wait


----------



## CrazyBatLady (Jul 14, 2018)

I love the teasers  Looking forward to seeing these as well!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

what will the reaper bring his victims 
can not wait to see


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

This is a project I started while waiting for my victim. Who doesn't like vintage-inspired art, right? So I figured it would be a safe bet. I was hesitant to reveal so much but, after all, it isn't finished yet. And of course, my victim doesn't realize that it is me sneaking up close behind them!!! Bruhahahhahahah!! 

Do you like it my dearest victim, or is vintage art not your cup of poison? Did I mistakenly go out on a limb or was I dead on with wicked foresight? Was it in the stars, the gypsy's crystal ball all along? Wait, maybe I will...oh, never mind.

I apologize the image is a bit on the dark side but am having issues with my camera.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my dear victim who could you be 
let the teasers start


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

X-pired that is gorgeous! If your victim doesn't like vintage you could always send it my way!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Got you today dear Victim-got myself all set with what I want to do for you. Plans made and now time for the fun. Going to try something I've had running in my head and it so happens it's on your list-fate is at work


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> X-pired that is gorgeous! If your victim doesn't like vintage you could always send it my way!


Thank you. It is hand-dyed wool fabric on linen. The design is adapted from a vintage post card by W. Cushing & Co. I will post a finished photo when I get it done. It would make a great back drop for a vintage scene.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I look forward to seeing all the teasers that are about to ensue!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

First project underway!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

X pired that is absolutely brilliant! You are surely a creator of beautiful things!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> View attachment 557417
> 
> 
> This is a project I started while waiting for my victim. Who doesn't like vintage-inspired art, right? So I figured it would be a safe bet. I was hesitant to reveal so much but, after all, it isn't finished yet. And of course, my victim doesn't realize that it is me sneaking up close behind them!!! Bruhahahhahahah!!
> ...


This is one of my favorite Vintage prints...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

First project complete!


bb image


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Oh. So i have my victum. And i have my thoughts. So let the two intertwine. I'm coming after you with so many delights. Muaaahaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaa.


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

A victim is had and ideas flow.... did a little shop looking... why is it when you know what you want and you've seen it in the store before only to NOW need it and none to be had.... GRRR.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Well dear Victim.. I've lost my fingerprints to superglue but it was totally worth it. Your first craft is coming along nicely... mwahahahaa


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

Ordered a couple things and have a couple things already in my mind to put together. Excited to see what everyone gets.


----------



## Bipoltergeist (Aug 18, 2018)

So true. Thanks for the interesting post


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I hope my victim enjoys the gifts I am sending!! I'm sure the postman is screaming (laughing) when he sees the boxes coming your way!!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

A little Sparkle, a little Fright. Something wicked to wear through the night...or day. Never fear my victim, I have seen your list and am planing and plotting fun little gifts to send off your way. Hehehehehehehehehe!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I walked into the house super depressed because I had just found out I have to get an MRI for a major pain I’ve been having for months so I was super happy to see a tease waiting for me!







Thank you so much! It totally cheered me up


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable teaser, kloey!!! I hope your MRI goes smoothly and they can get you feeling better!! (I have had many MRIs as of late, so I feel your pain...hugs!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Dear Victim...I was going to post a partial picture of the project I just finished for you but I am pretty sure it would give it away. So, I'll give you a written teaser: 

*Careful, it bites!!*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Dear Victim...I was going to post a partial picture of the project I just finished for you but I am pretty sure it would give it away. So, I'll give you a written teaser:
> 
> *Careful, it bites!!*


OOoooo, I wanna black cat!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I walked into the house super depressed because I had just found out I have to get an MRI for a major pain I’ve been having for months so I was super happy to see a tease waiting for me!
> View attachment 558573
> 
> Thank you so much! It totally cheered me up


Hope all is well. That card is incredible, is it hand painted?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

It’s printed and so cute! It is definitely inspiring me to paint. This is the inside of the card which made me smile 








I am just nervous about having to lay down for 45 mins because of the intense pain from my sciatica. I thought I was going to pass out during yesterday’s X-rays


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim 
I am only waiting on one item to arrive and your box of goodies will be on there way


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey74 said:


> I am just nervous about having to lay down for 45 mins because of the intense pain from my sciatica. I thought I was going to pass out during yesterday’s X-rays


Ahhh, I see. That's understandable. Sending lots of luck that your sciatica pain will calm down, at least long enough to get your MRI done!


----------



## Bipoltergeist (Aug 18, 2018)

I had one and brought my own ear plugs. The headgear didn't seem to work well enough in the podunk place I had mine. Good luck and hope you will get bether soon.


----------



## Bipoltergeist (Aug 18, 2018)

Pardon me I'm new, I hope you don't mind my asking, but what is the victim gift thing and how does it work?? My first forum and trying to learn the basics of using the site.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bipoltergeist said:


> Pardon me I'm new, I hope you don't mind my asking, but what is the victim gift thing and how does it work?? My first forum and trying to learn the basics of using the site.


The Secret Reaper is a Halloween version of Secret Santa. Those who agree to the rules and sign up be come Reapers to a Victim that bethene matches them up with at the end of sign ups. We all make a Likes and Dislikes list, which we send to bethene to give to our Reaper, and we also post that list over in the Likes/Dislikes Thread, which is also pinned to the top of the page with this thread, right now. We then have a set period of time to "stalk" our Victim: reading their list, going through their profile page, seeing if they have photo albums on said page, reading back on posts they made in other threads, any Pinterest pages, Facebook pages, blogs, ect they may have linked...anything to get a better idea, beyond their list, of what they would like for gifts. Once you figure that out, you craft, build, buy, thrift, ect. gifts to fill a box for your intended Victim and send it on it's way before the shipping deadline. Once you receive your own box of gifts...or a teaser, which is a tiny pregift, card, ect (you don't have to send a teaser, but you can), you take pictures of your gifts and post them here, officially thanking your Reaper...and your Victim will do the same when they get their box of goodies you sent!

Along with this thread and the L/D list thread pinned to the top of the page, is the Sign up and Discussion thread. You can read bethene's officicial rules and info on the very first post. here is the link to that thread: https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/197315-2018-big-reaper-sign-up-discussion-thread.html

Now, the sign ups for this Secret Reaper are already over and it has started, as you can see in this thread, people are already sending teasers or posting teaser pics and info...but bethene runs a second Reaper very soon, here...so if you find this interesting, you can read the rules, watch for second reaper sign ups and join that one! The more posts you have on the forum, albums, ect, the easier it will be for your Reaper to stalk you and get you exactly the things you like, if you plan on joining! You can read through the three Secret Reaper threads to get a feel for how all this works, again, read the rules and info at the first page of the Sign up and discussion thread...or you can even do a search for past years Secret Reaper Picture threads to see what gift giving is like. Here is the link to last years Big Secret Reaper Picture thread, if you'd like to take a look:https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/178513-big-reaper-2017-teasers-pictures-reaps-thread.html


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Secret Reaper, you made me smile so much as I hobbled into my house to discover another package!



















I adore my cup which I will use st school! Gotta love anything filled with candy!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> X pired that is absolutely brilliant! You are surely a creator of beautiful things!!!


Thank you. Here is a finished photo. Warning, my victim should not look now if it is on their list.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

witchy46 said:


> I hope my victim enjoys the gifts I am sending!! I'm sure the postman is screaming (laughing) when he sees the boxes coming your way!!


No worries, I will love them! Please send them as soon as possible.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> Dear Victim...I was going to post a partial picture of the project I just finished for you but I am pretty sure it would give it away. So, I'll give you a written teaser:
> 
> *Careful, it bites!!*


Oh, come on WitchyKitty, I want a photo darn it!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

That cup is so cool!


----------



## CrypticCuriosity (Aug 18, 2012)

> Secret Reaper, you made me smile so much as I hobbled into my house to discover another package!


That cup is so cool!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Great teasers kloey and I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am thinking of doing something completely different and, well, unheard of. I am thinking of posting a photo of all of my victim's reap as it is finished/acquired and ready to go into the shipping box. I have thought this over and consulted the gerbils and feel comfortable that this will not ruin the surprise for my victim as they don't know who they are. The gerbils think it is diabolical and give it thumbs (toes) up.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I am thinking of doing something completely different and, well, unheard of. I am thinking of posting a photo of all of my victim's reap as it is finished/acquired and ready to go into the shipping box. I have thought this over and consulted the gerbils and feel comfortable that this will not ruin the surprise for my victim as they don't know who they are. The gerbils think it is diabolical and give it thumbs (toes) up.


Diabolical!

The best reason to do it


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

LadyGoats, I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That is a pretty cool idea x-Pired and Lady Goats. They still won't know it is for them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I suppose they won't know that it's for them until they receive it...but it'll ruin the surprise a little once your Victim does get the box and sees the first item...then they will already know everything else in the box. If I am your Victim, I'd rather not see it in advance, honestly. I like complete surprise. I like opening the box and pulling out each item and being surprised one by one as I pull them out. It's your choice, though. Everyone else might think differently than me and want to see it all in advance.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for that viewpoint WitchyKitty! It is very valuable!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Beware, beware! Your reaper is coming!

While you sit there sipping...smelling something quite yummy.

The table is set, you're ready to eat...tonight is the night for trick or treat.

The cats are playing, as you begin cleaning.

One sits by the windowsill busily preening.

You turn on the oven preparing to bake, a large batch of cookies and Halloween cake.

Tonight is the night the witches will fly, and little skeletons will stop by.

As evening falls you turn on your tree and that's when you discover your reapers are we.

Happy Halloween from Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliette


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Usually, things are wrapped before they are packed so the person would not actually see the gifts. Knowing Xpired was your reaper would only make a victim more eager to unwrap it all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Usually, things are wrapped before they are packed so the person would not actually see the gifts. Knowing Xpired was your reaper would only make a victim more eager to unwrap it all.


If they are wrapped that'd be cool, lol. Some of us have taken pictures of the box full of wrapped or slightly peeking out goodies before we close it and send it off.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Beware, beware! Your reaper is coming!
> 
> While you sit there sipping...smelling something quite yummy.
> 
> ...


Oooh...maybe I will be the lucky Victim??? {{WitchyKitty starts watching out the window for delivery people...}} Even if I'n not, this little teaser poem sounds intriguing...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you for that viewpoint WitchyKitty! It is very valuable!


Lol, I didn't want to sound like a downer for your fun...I hope you didn't take it that way. I just wanted to give my personal view point if I happen to be your Victim. 

If you end up posting your Victim's reap, I'm sure I'll end up peeking through it out of curiosity just like everyone else, lol. 


On the topic of teasers...I can't wait to see more, either in teaser pics, actual mailed teasers or the fun word teasers that everyone has been coming up with!! 

Kloey74, I love the second teaser you got! Awesome skull cup! I hope you are feeling well, today!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty, I didn't take it that way at all. I really do appreciate and value your input. If you are my victim I would just have to ask you not to peek when if I post pics. 

I too am hoping for more teaser photos. Kloey74's skull cup is terrific!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Great teaser gifts Kloey! I love them both. Lil Ghouliette especially likes Frankie. I hope all goes well with your MRI and you are up and running at full speed soon.


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Just a little tease for my victim.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love it unlovedpoet! Thank you for working on this for me!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

So, for just a second.....I thought that was CHEESE in the picture next to the skull. Sigh...I'm not a Packers fan, but I saw green turf & white numbers, my mind connected imaginary dots, & I saw cheese next to the skull.
"Um... Packers vs Raiders? Huh?" 
Sorry. Sugar skull/cheese skull....I need more coffee.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Loving what I'm seeing so far. Very excited for more!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> So, for just a second.....I thought that was CHEESE in the picture next to the skull. Sigh...I'm not a Packers fan, but I saw green turf & white numbers, my mind connected imaginary dots, & I saw cheese next to the skull.
> "Um... Packers vs Raiders? Huh?"
> Sorry. Sugar skull/cheese skull....I need more coffee.


I saw the same thing, hahahaha!!!  I am a Bears fan, so if it was a Packers themed gift, I was hoping it wasn't for me, hahaha! (Then it reminded me of potato chips instead of cheese and now I am really craving potato chips...)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Hahaha! Too funny. Maybe some one needs to make a chip & dip bowl with a skull!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

So my victim as luck will be, you're teaser is on the way. Should be there any day. Soon. Mahaaaaaha. Soon.

Expired. Nice way to start things off. And I'm enjoying everyone's bantering.

Whoa. Nice. Kloey awesome. You have some gifts. This is so started.

And kloey and everyone. I hope you all well


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> Thank you. Here is a finished photo. Warning, my victim should not look now if it is on their list.
> 
> View attachment 558745


 WOW! I love it!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

I have a question about sending a teaser.

If anyone is sending a teaser, do they put their return address on it, thus bringing their identity into the light? Probably a stupid question, but I'm actually really wondering that.


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

farblefumble said:


> I have a question about sending a teaser.
> 
> If anyone is sending a teaser, do they put their return address on it, thus bringing their identity into the light? Probably a stupid question, but I'm actually really wondering that.


I wouldn't put address on the teaser


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

No, we try not to put a return address on teasers. If it's just something like a card that can be popped into the mailbox, that's not an issue, but some post offices, if mailing a package, make you have an address. We try to get creative...some people, instead of their name and address in the return spot, write something like:

Secret Reaper
123 Spooky Lane
Halloweentown, USA 12345 

Or something fun and halloween like similarly.

If you are sending an actual teaser gift and are wanting to have a return address in case it can't be delivered or something and you want it back, you can always put your real address and instead of your name, put Secret Reaper...this could give your Victim a hint as to who you are, though, if you have your state listed in your profile. (If you do, some people temporarily change that to something fake and funny, or just delete it, until Reaper is over.)


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Also, do I need to send Bethene a tracking number for a teaser package?


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm gotten a few things put together. I'm about to start making a few items.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I got caught up in planning and gathering and accidentally stayed away too long! So fun the teasers that people have gotten! Love the teaser pictures BR1M -- cant wait to see the finished product. X-Pired...what a beautiful project - you are so talented! Witchy I agree with you--more fun to get to be the first person to see your whole reap rather than opening it and knowing right away. Teaser pics of the box and wrapping are always fun though---then when you get it the excitement builds because you know who you have! I do think taking pictures of everything you send is key--that way if a victim has camera troubles or does a vanishing act you can post for us all! Totally just personal opinion--to each their own Reaper style! 

I have gathered almost all the supplies I need for reaper weekend with Spookerstar. I am getting so excited to work on your projects dear victim (and maybe shop a bit more too)! Suddenly realized yesterday I needed to measure the box I am shipping in before I got too far down the road. I was not too pleased to discover it was not large enough for what I had in mind......after doing some research I think it is the largest box I will have so time to do some devious rethinking and scale down just a bit (12 inches to be exact). Better to know now than to have to saw it in half later!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

X-Pired said:


> View attachment 557417
> 
> 
> This is a project I started while waiting for my victim. Who doesn't like vintage-inspired art, right? So I figured it would be a safe bet. I was hesitant to reveal so much but, after all, it isn't finished yet. And of course, my victim doesn't realize that it is me sneaking up close behind them!!! Bruhahahhahahah!!
> ...


PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME BE YOUR VICTIM. That rug is GORGEOUS!

Also, I think I got a teaser? Not entirely sure but a few days ago an envelope was delivered to my house with no return address, just the word GSSunil or GSSuril in the return address spot? Nothing inside except a $20 Walmart gift card. I have absolutely NO idea who it is, so I'm hoping it's one of you guys!

t


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble said:


> Also, do I need to send Bethene a tracking number for a teaser package?


Hmmm, I don't think you need to for a teaser...she has never said, lol. I'd say you can if you want, but just make sure you do for your actual reap you send! You can always PM bethene and ask her, directly, what she prefers for teasers that actually contain gifts.

**If your teaser is actual gifts that would be part of the main reaping...like some people like to send half in one box with a note that says more to come or such, and the second half a few days later in another box to stretch out the fun and suspense...then, yes, you should send bethene the tracking number.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME BE YOUR VICTIM. That rug is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Also, I think I got a teaser? Not entirely sure but a few days ago an envelope was delivered to my house with no return address, just the word GSSunil or GSSuril in the return address spot? Nothing inside except a $20 Walmart gift card. I have absolutely NO idea who it is, so I'm hoping it's one of you guys!
> 
> t


No clue, Tye. I'd say, if no one speaks up that it was a teaser or your reap, you could PM bethene and she can check who your Reaper was and ask them for you and let you know. I had to do the same and ask her to check when someone sent me a gift and I wasn't sure if it was a reaping or a gift from a friend, lol. It wasn't my reaping, lol.

Regardless, a surprise $20 in the mail is always nice!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

My teaser is making its very long way toward you dear victim, although, alas the man at the post office would not let me keep my identity from you. Fingers crossed I'm harder to connect to my name in life (and that what's inside can be safely solved).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GraveyardQueen said:


> My teaser is making its very long way toward you dear victim, although, alas the man at the post office would not let me keep my identity from you. Fingers crossed I'm harder to connect to my name in life (and that what's inside can be safely solved).


If you want to hide your identity, temporarily remove your city and state from your profile until the reaper is over!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> If you want to hide your identity, temporarily remove your city and state from your profile until the reaper is over!


Brilliant! DONE!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Dearest Victim-

Hopefully your teaser will be in the mail tomorrow. So keep watching for the postman....


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

WitchyKitty said:


> No clue, Tye. I'd say, if no one speaks up that it was a teaser or your reap, you could PM bethene and she can check who your Reaper was and ask them for you and let you know. I had to do the same and ask her to check when someone sent me a gift and I wasn't sure if it was a reaping or a gift from a friend, lol. It wasn't my reaping, lol.
> 
> Regardless, a surprise $20 in the mail is always nice!


 Definitely looking forward to seeing lots of pics!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I have been following along hoping to join the next reaper. Now I am confused. I was under the impression that $20.00 was about what was to be spent on the gift, not including shipping.
> 
> A $20 gift card teaser plus the main reap? I think someone said they spent a hundred dollars shopping for their victim, but I may be mistaken and possibly read that on another thread. I realize the value may be more if someone sends something that was purchased secondhand or handmade but that’s not out-of-pocket money. What am I not getting? This game appears a bit too rich for my blood. It looks like tons of fun but I am going to have to pass. Definitely looking forward to seeing lots of pics though!!!


A $20 teaser isn't usually normal...Tye isn't even sure if this was a teaser, a reaping or if it came from somewhere else entirely.

$20 is the minimum you should spend/have the value of for your gifts. Some people try to stick around that price point, but there are some that do go over simply because they want to. If you join the next Reaper, you can choose to stay at or a little above $20 or spend more if you feel like it. You don't have to spend more, though. Don't let the fact that some spend more deter you from joining!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I received a teaser today from Rest in Peace 
Thank you for the great goodies it made my Monday 
Now to share 







This soap dispencer skelleton .








Some bath boms and candle that will go perfect in my bathroom 







This cool cross 








Come candles 








A candle holder with purple tea light 















All together 







Thank you reaper


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great gifts, Saki!! Cool skeleton soap dispenser!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> I recived a teaser today from Rest in Peace
> Thank you for the great goodies it made my monday
> Now to share
> View attachment 559299
> ...


Nice! That cross is wonderful! Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

GraveyardQueen said:


> My teaser is making its very long way toward you dear victim, although, alas the man at the post office would not let me keep my identity from you. Fingers crossed I'm harder to connect to my name in life (and that what's inside can be safely solved).


I can hardly wait for it to get here!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tye Rannosaurus said:


> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE LET ME BE YOUR VICTIM. That rug is GORGEOUS!
> 
> Also, I think I got a teaser? Not entirely sure but a few days ago an envelope was delivered to my house with no return address, just the word GSSunil or GSSuril in the return address spot? Nothing inside except a $20 Walmart gift card. I have absolutely NO idea who it is, so I'm hoping it's one of you guys!
> 
> t


Thank you! And if that gift card is your teaser, it certainly is a good one! I hope you buy Halloween loot and post pics of your purchases.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

My Dear Victim, I'm not sure I'll be getting a teaser out to you...

So how about a teaser here?









(it's a paper pulp bum, and I'm so entertained by it! Just wanna pinch it!)


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

A quick little something to anticipate dear victim....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Saki nice gifts. 

So my little victim. I have mailed my teaser. Have you gotten it yet. Have you posted pics. Are you still deliriously waiting. Waiting. Waiting for it's arrival. Or not. Only a jester knows. Hmmm. You can always check for my jester trademark card. Or maybe not. Lol


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Do you like this pattern, victim? I do hope so!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

lucidhalloween said:


> Do you like this pattern, victim? I do hope so!


That's beautiful!!

You all do such beautiful things, I'm not quite that talented, I hope my victim likes my goodies all the same!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I will love them witchy46! No worries!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thank You my dear SR!  I got a teaser, it just took me a little while to open it. I don't have a pic yet but it was a sweet card _and_ a super cool NO Mardi Gras doubloon with a ....wait for it...... picture of the Headless Horseman on it!! Too cool, you have no idea how much this has brightened my day. 

On the day I received my victim, the 17th, I got so excited I had a heart attack - literally. I ended up in in ICU that night, with a host of other complications, and was just released from the hospital last night. So to my victim, I may be off to a late start and may not be able to get a teaser or homemade gift to you but you're still going to be _spoiled rotten._ I can't be running all over town right now but I know of two specialty stores in my area that should have exactly something I have planned. As we get closer to deadline I hope to be able to thrift shop treasure hunt for you.


Thanks again to my Reaper, you gave me the whole spirit of SR back when I needed it most.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

lucidhalloween said:


> Do you like this pattern, victim? I do hope so!


That is lovely!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Lucid. That is very pretty. I do like it. 

Tanna. That is awful. You okay now


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Thank You my dear SR!  I got a teaser, it just took me a little while to open it. I don't have a pic yet but it was a sweet card _and_ a super cool NO Mardi Gras doubloon with a ....wait for it...... picture of the Headless Horseman on it!! Too cool, you have no idea how much this has brightened my day.
> 
> On the day I received my victim, the 17th, I got so excited I had a heart attack - literally. I ended up in in ICU that night, with a host of other complications, and was just released from the hospital last night. So to my victim, I may be off to a late start and may not be able to get a teaser or homemade gift to you but you're still going to be _spoiled rotten._ I can't be running all over town right now but I know of two specialty stores in my area that should have exactly something I have planned. As we get closer to deadline I hope to be able to thrift shop treasure hunt for you.
> 
> ...


Ong i am glad you are ok take it easy if you need help with your victim hit me up happy to so you dont over do it .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Thank You my dear SR!  I got a teaser, it just took me a little while to open it. I don't have a pic yet but it was a sweet card _and_ a super cool NO Mardi Gras doubloon with a ....wait for it...... picture of the Headless Horseman on it!! Too cool, you have no idea how much this has brightened my day.
> 
> On the day I received my victim, the 17th, I got so excited I had a heart attack - literally. I ended up in in ICU that night, with a host of other complications, and was just released from the hospital last night. So to my victim, I may be off to a late start and may not be able to get a teaser or homemade gift to you but you're still going to be _spoiled rotten._ I can't be running all over town right now but I know of two specialty stores in my area that should have exactly something I have planned. As we get closer to deadline I hope to be able to thrift shop treasure hunt for you.
> 
> ...


Omgoodness, I hope you are feeling a bit better!! I'm sending you lots of healing energy!

That Mardi Gras doubloon sounds awesome...I love the HH and NO stuff!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I sent off a box today. Time is moving soooooo slowly when you are waiting for something to arrive... watching out my window for a box to arrive.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Tannagach...so glad you are ok...take care of yourself...and if you need anything please do not hesitate to ask me for anything!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Tannasgach said:


> Thank You my dear SR!  I got a teaser, it just took me a little while to open it. I don't have a pic yet but it was a sweet card _and_ a super cool NO Mardi Gras doubloon with a ....wait for it...... picture of the Headless Horseman on it!! Too cool, you have no idea how much this has brightened my day.
> 
> On the day I received my victim, the 17th, I got so excited I had a heart attack - literally. I ended up in in ICU that night, with a host of other complications, and was just released from the hospital last night. So to my victim, I may be off to a late start and may not be able to get a teaser or homemade gift to you but you're still going to be _spoiled rotten._ I can't be running all over town right now but I know of two specialty stores in my area that should have exactly something I have planned. As we get closer to deadline I hope to be able to thrift shop treasure hunt for you.
> 
> ...


Take care of yourself. Just kick back and enjoy the Halloween season with no stress. I'm also willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tanna how scary! So glad you are better. Rest up and know we all are sending you healing thoughts. Glad you have this community to connect with and brighten your day. Take care!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I received a gift from my Reaper!! 

From the size of the box and large, orange gift paper wrapped gift inside of it, I was thinking I had been reaped...but then I opened the card and was lead to believe there could be more coming?!? Regardless as to if it's a teaser or reap, I adore my morning surprise of an awesome BEWARE light up sign!! I even adore the card, which had been tied to the gift with a fun, Halloween ribbon! Thank you, my lovely Reaper!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Guess what? I have not even started!...AS USUAL! :/


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Got home late this evening worn out from a long day to find a box from Oriental Trading and I know I didn't order anything from them yet this year. I started getting so excited! I think I got reaped...or maybe teased? Regardless I am so happy!! I am planning to carve a bunch this year for either a Halloween tree or arch so this is a perfect gift!! The note (bottom right of the picture) was so thoughtful! (I also thought maybe the letters/symbols were a coded message and in a way I was right. When I looked them up they were Halloween emoji so it was a pumpkin and a puzzle all in one!) I will carve it this weekend and will think of this reaping when I see it each year!
Thank you Reaper! Your gift cheered me right up and gave me the energy to tackle some prep for my reaper projects this weekend.
I am so grateful! I hope you will reveal yourself when the time is right!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Kelloween---your post cracked me up! So intrigued by your teaser posts Lady Goats and Lucid…Tannasgach my heart just dropped reading your story! What a scary experience—I am so glad to hear you are back home and hope you are taking the time you need to heal/feel better. You are so sweet to even be thinking of your victim! Please let me know if there is something I can do to help you with your reap!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Witchful Thinking, I can not wait to see your pumpkin creation!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

I got a teaser from my Reaper!!! This makes me so excited for what may come!! I love the amulet (for my fortune teller, perhaps?!? Looks very mystical to me!!)
Thank you so much Reaper!! I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Okay detectives, put your sleuthing hats on! I'm still trying to figure out if the envelope I got earlier is a teaser, a reap, or even has anything to do with Secret Reaper at all! I've pinged Bethene and sent her a photo, but I thought I'd turn to you all for a little old fashioned crowd sourced knowledge while I was at it. 
What I know so far:
The letter has no return address.
I can't really read the name that is in the upper left hand corner. Is it GS Sunil or GS Suril or something else all together?
It was sent from Indiana (zip code 460_ _?)
The envelope was completely empty except for a $20 Walmart gift card.
Reaper, if this is you...bravo for completely confusing me. Reaper...if this isn't you...then who the heck is it?!?
There are 6 pages of HF members who call Indiana home...and no, I'm not going through every profile --- ain't nobody got time for that!
No searches for Suril or Sunil have returned any information either here on HF, Google or through FB that was at all useful.

Thanks for the help, guys!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, because it says Tye Rannosaurus rather than your real name, we can assume it came from someone on the forum. (Unless you use this name other places, too.) 

The fact that it's exactly $20 and our price minimum for Reapers in $20, it makes me wonder if it could be your actual reap...though, a gift card isn't really what one would normally send as a reap.

Has bethene messaged you back as to if she could contact your reaper for you and see if this was, in fact, your reap or not?

I wish I could help more, but I'm just as stumped as you on what it says for the return address...


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

That's the problem. I use this name for EVERYTHING. Ugh, if only I used it just here this would be so much easier. As soon as I hear from Bethene, I'll let you all know. And TBH, my suspicion is this isn't my reap...I know HF fiends are MUCH more creative than sending a single card like this.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

my last item i was waiting for came whoot time to ship my dear victim


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Another cute tease from my Reaper! Love it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kloey, you are getting such cute teasers!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

OK. Finished my last project for my victim. Just have to bubble wrap some things and find the right size box.


One thing for sure is the box will smell like Halloween that's for sure.....hint...hint


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Godcrusher said:


> OK. Finished my last project for my victim. Just have to bubble wrap some things and find the right size box.
> 
> 
> One thing for sure is the box will smell like Halloween that's for sure.....hint...hint


That's the best smell!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Good grief so many claiming to be done or near done and I feel like I've barely started. I keep going into town for a few specific things and they never have them and I keep switching gears.... I promise dear victim something will be coming your way...


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

My dearest victim,

Your teaser has been sent with swift action. 
A relevant note and a tiny distraction. 
The clues laid flat before your eyes. 
A frightful foreshadowing of your ultimate prize.
I scour and craft all through the night.
With hopes of bestowing some ghoulish delight.

Oh sweet victim. Sleep tight.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm still hunting for something...special to finish the box of goodies off...I just haven't found it yet. Hoping this weekend to find something...I have time but...wondering if I'll just have to come up with something else from their list.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Finally got the last few items for my victim together  Now just need to find a box!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow...everyone is getting done so quickly.... I have begun crafting...and have gone through my stash...but am not feeling near done.....getting there slowly....shall I send a teaser or not????


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks like my dear Reaper is sending me my Reap in parts...I have received a second surprise! 

Another lovely card for me to save (a witch on a broom with a kitty and an owl, perfect!) and a set of dual sided Halloween place mats made with a Vintage Halloween design that I just LOVE!!!! I'll be using these, for sure! Thank you, Reaper! (My Reaper will have to give me washing and care instructions for these once my reaping is finished.  )


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh....I love those witchykitty!!!!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh man! Just got caught up and things are looking so good! I LOVE those placemats WitchyKitty! AndI'm so excited to see what WitchfulThinking carves. I'm hoping to get to more crafting before heading out of town. I'll be shipping right at the deadline otherwise....but part of the trouble is I've had to order so many of my components and they've yet to come!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Godcrusher said:


> OK. Finished my last project for my victim. Just have to bubble wrap some things and find the right size box.
> 
> 
> One thing for sure is the box will smell like Halloween that's for sure.....hint...hint



Hmmm....that could be many things. You probably meant something good like pumpkin spice or leaves or a great candle but for some reason when you said this the faint smell of rubber, dust and paint came to mind.  Upon further examination I realized thats the scent I get when opening all my long stored away Halloween boxes from my shed. 

Great teasers Witchy Kitty and kloey74! Bethene...I totally agree. I feel like I have been working at it but have a long way to go! Hope I have a patient victim as mine will probably go closer to the deadline. Don't worry victim...I am working to make it worth your wait!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I started working on something and so far I am really happy with how its turning out. Its not perfect but I am really pleased with how it looks since its the first time I have tried to do this thing that I am doing.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> It looks like my dear Reaper is sending me my Reap in parts...I have received a second surprise!
> 
> Another lovely card for me to save (a witch on a broom with a kitty and an owl, perfect!) and a set of dual sided Halloween place mats made with a Vintage Halloween design that I just LOVE!!!! I'll be using these, for sure! Thank you, Reaper! (My Reaper will have to give me washing and care instructions for these once my reaping is finished.  )
> 
> ...


Those are fantastic!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

SpookyLilGirl1980 said:


> I started working on something and so far I am really happy with how its turning out. Its not perfect but I am really pleased with how it looks since its the first time I have tried to do this thing that I am doing.


SpookyLilGirl, I'm looking forward to seeing the thing that you are doing! I bet it is going to be great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tye Rannosaurus, did you ever figure out the mystery of the $20 gift card??


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Got home from buying a box to ship my victims reap and I found an envelope waiting for me. It appears my Reaper sent a teaser.
Letter







Front cover of a recipe collection binder







Sample inside the book. Its broken down like a cookbook from apps to drinks








Thank you dear Reaper I will put this to good use this season.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Just got home this evening and found a sweet little teaser from my reaper!!! Love the letter and lace. I can't wait to see what's in store!! Thank you reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Loving the fun teasers!!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

WooooHoooo!!! I've been reaped!! I came home from gathering a few things for my victims box, and found a box on my porch!! Witchfulthinking is at SpookerStar & CreepingShadow's house, so I crashed the Party for a reaper reveal!! Thank you SpineChiller, I love it all! The wreath is my favorite, The Frankenstein shelfsitter will give Elf on the shelf nightmares, the skull is beautiful, the creepy cloth is perfect, & the faces are really cool! I cant wait to decorate this year. Here's some pictures..


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Did you make the wreath SpineChiller? Great stalking by the way. The color scheme goes with the house


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Спасибо, счастливого Хэллоуина (thank you, happy Halloween!)


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic Reap Lady Arsenic!! Beautiful wreath and that skull, wow, exquisite. But my favorite is the happiness on your face as your opening your box, so beautiful! Great job Spinechiller!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I have always been amazed, though not surprised, by the compassion, generosity and love shown on the forum. But when it's directed at you, well, you guys made me cry. It feels like a tidal wave of caring and support enveloping you and it's not just words, I can feel the sincerity of the vibes. Thank You, really thank you so much everyone for the posts, well wishes, pms, and offers of help.

For just a wee moment there I thought wow, I could give my victim the ultimate reap! A HF member collection reap! Artwork, by N, something home crafted by N, a painted picture by N, a creative one of a kind masterpiece by N. Ahhh, but alas dear Victim, you're all mine. Mine I tell you, mine......MUWHAA......

I also received another teaser from my SR, a Halloween card and a small black skull. At first I thought it was a magnet but when it wouldn't stick to the fridge I realized it was a stick on; have to think carefully where I want it permanently placed. Thank you SR!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a fabulous reap lady arsenic!!!!! That wreath is stunning!!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

This thread has been moving along very quickly and I just have to catch up.

TZ Girls123, Love the card and very cool amulet if you have a witch theme going on.


Kloey74 What a cute card and clever teaser.


Steeveybee23 What a cryptic message!


WitchyKitty Those look like they are made out of cotton so you could wash them
as you would a cotton shirt. They will need to be ironed though after washing anddrying unless you lay them out flat to dry.


Godcrusher Another clever idea if your victim has Halloween Parties. Nothing 
better than tried and true recipes.


a-granger What an ominous note.


Lady Arsenic Great reap! Lil Ghouliette would especially like the little Frankie
shelf sitter. She has a thing for Frankie. I love it all, the decorated skull and wreathare my favorites.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow. Lots of wonderful teasers cards and gifts. Every year I look forward to this. Never disappointed.

So dear victim. I have your package ready. Just got to get it to the post office


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic, love that wreath! The skull is awesome, too!

Ghouliet, thanks for the washing tips...that's what I was thinking, too.


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

Loving everything that has been awesome!!

I just sent a teaser to my victim, it's supposed to be at their house the 4th! 

Here is a visual teaser for the main reap, and a hint for my victim!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Victim....I'm plotting, thinking, planning, and have a few things so far. Fear not, it may go closer to the deadline than I planned, but maybe the anticipation will torture you just the right amount!
Tye, is there an update on your mysterious WM gift card? 
Tana, good grief! We all love love love Halloween, but a heart attack after recieving your victim? ( Bethene, that's gotta be a first...?) I hope everything is under control, and, maybe keep some Xanax on hand for when you open your gift, we want you to play next year too!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Such great teasers!! And a reap I got to see Lady Arsenic open in person -- Spinechiller beautiful job on the wreath and that skull is wonderful!!
Godcrusher---love that teaser!! What a GREAT idea a halloween recipe book!

I have never done this before but here is a little teaser photo of something I am working on for my victim....be patient dear victim. Good things are in the works!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WOW, i have missed so much these past few days. There is so much greatness here. I have a teaser for my victim that will arrive in a few days. I can't believe that Spinechiller has already shipped! Great Reap you received Lady Arsnecic. I love that skull and wreath. I would be very happy with any of the wonderful gifts so far.
Like Tanna said this group always comes through with great things.

Tanna, what a big scare that was for you. Take care and once again, let any of us know if you need help.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> Wow...everyone is getting done so quickly.... I have begun crafting...and have gone through my stash...but am not feeling near done.....getting there slowly....shall I send a teaser or not????


Beth, this is me AGAIN..................................... ........................slow as usual!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Reaper, I just wanted to let you know that, when we came home late last night, I found another box on my porch. I didn't have time to open it, and I'm going to work, now, but I wanted you to know it arrived and I'll open it when I get off work. (This work day will be very long, I'd guess, lol!)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Great teasers and Lady Arsenic's reap is terrific! It sounds like several more reaps are in the mail already. I'm looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I just did a preliminary weight on my victim's box, and right now we are at 9 pounds. Hmmm...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> I just did a preliminary weight on my victim's box, and right now we are at 9 pounds. Hmmm...


It’s like a little Reaper baby!!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I've got 2 boxes ready, they just need to be packed and shipped off. There might be 1 or 2 more, it depends on how the thing I'm getting ready to start works out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay! I am finally home, have the THIRD box opened and pictures taken! I, for sure, thought this was my final box and the main reap...but the card still was just signed, The Reaper, so I am not sure! Regardless as to if this is my final part or if more is coming, I'm happy! (This whole getting my reap in parts is new to me and pretty fun!!!)

Anyway, Reaper, thank you, again, for the fabulous gifts! I love it all!! 

My Reaper sent another Vintage style card that I will be saving, an adorable witchy mug that has the witch wrapped all the way around it (I love the leaves on her dress!), then there was a recipe book of tons of Fall pancake recipes, which I will be trying, for sure, and the cutest Halloween pancake molds to make the pancakes in!! After that, an awesome spell box...I'm already trying to decide what I will keep in it...some fantastic smelling Fall Salted Caramel Coffee that I know my husband will love and one of my fave treats, Werther's Original Pumpkin Spice Soft Caramels!! Yummy!! I haven't found any, here, yet! Perfect! All of it was wrapped in pretty orange paper and tied with Halloween ribbons...one ribbon of which is currently a new bow for my oldest kitty, Ty...she LOVES to wear ribbons around her neck, lol. Now she is ready for Halloween! Thank you, for the third time, my awesome Reaper! 

Okay, here are some pics! (I took pics of the front and back of the mug so you can see it all!)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the mug!!!! You will have to show us the pancakes you make!!!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Just checked and its going to cost $28 to ship my victim's box. 16x16x16. Hope to send it out Friday so be ready dear victim.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Ugh!!!! I wish I had a fraction of the crafting abilities y’all have and use so well!! My poor victim! I did just watch a movie she turned me on to that I’ve never seen before! Now I’m planning a trip to Joanne’s Fabrics for more goodies for my sweet and Blessed victim. I may not be crafty, but I can send you things for your crafty soul my sister! ❤???


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Here's a teaser for you, Victim. I mean, it's not finished so it may be a bit hard to visualize.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I have been silent as the night but working diligently towards reaping my victim. The materials are gathered and my tools are lit with fire, your day is close at hand until this Reaper sends forth the minions of Halloween to collect your soul.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim soon very soon


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I see some people's scored good. Awesome gifts


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

I got a package!!!! 

It's so mysterious, I just love it! There's an anagram that I have to solve! I'm not sure if this is just a teaser, or my full reap (I've never had a teaser before!) - but either way i'm thrilled.  

I'm going to be away from the computer for a week, so i'll be back to post pics/let you guys know if I managed to solve it!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> Guess what? I have not even started!...AS USUAL! :/


i feel the same. I have a good excuse but it's excuse after all.

time to shop a bit more and then get the box in the mail by wednesday.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> Ugh!!!! I wish I had a fraction of the crafting abilities y’all have and use so well!! My poor victim! I did just watch a movie she turned me on to that I’ve never seen before! Now I’m planning a trip to Joanne’s Fabrics for more goodies for my sweet and Blessed victim. I may not be crafty, but I can send you things for your crafty soul my sister! ❤???


I think we all share this sentiment. Even those of us that are always crafting are in awe of each other’s talent (and I can only speak for myself on this, but a little jealous!). 

Pictures aren’t loading for me right now (I sure miss when Tapatalk worked with HF), so I’ll have to see the most recent reap later... but the mention of pancakes has me drooling!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Witchykitty, fantastic reap! I love that witch mug and pancake molds. And World Marjey salted caramel, yummy!

Harthfire, no worries. The most important thing is putting your heart into a reap, and you are certainly doing that. You are knocking it out of the ballpark and your victim is very lucky indeed! I wish I were your victim! If you join the 2nd Reaper, perhaps I will be lucky enough to be your victim. I hope you join us, it is always a lot of fun. Will you share the title of the movie you watched?

Amyml, that is exactly what I wanted! Thank you for posting the teaser.

Tennasgach, a great way to simultaneously get exercise while boosting morale. Both your and ours! I admire that!

Here is a teaser for my victim. It was finished yesterday evening and is already in the box as I type this.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I've been reaped ! I would like to send a special thank you to my Reaper for all of the wonderful gems you sent. I love it all!! I can't believe how cool the black cat is! I'm in love with the set of primitive Halloween figures, candles and candle holder, the mug and ribbon as well- just in love with it all. Thank you so much!!!! Please send me a message so that I'll know who you are.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow, really cool stuff! I hope they come forward from the shadows to be thanked.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow mb24, what a fantastic reap! I love all of it! That limited edition Witches Brew Yankee Candle in the ceramic jar with the raven is perfect! And the cat mug is a favorite. I looked for one like it this year but couldn't find any. You are so lucky! The prim vintage inspired figures are very nice as well. I can hardly wait to see who your reaper was.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oooh mb24!! What a purrrrfect Retro Reap!! That cat mug is so darn cute! Great stuff, also wondering who your Reaper is.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, mb24!! I have been looking for that vintage inspired mugs and haven't come across them, yet...you got the cat one, lucky, love it!! Love the mini B&BW candles, Vintage cat ribbons, the bog Vintage black cat...great stuff!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

X-Pired said:


> Witchykitty, fantastic reap! I love that witch mug and pancake molds. And World Marjey salted caramel, yummy!
> 
> Harthfire, no worries. The most important thing is putting your heart into a reap, and you are certainly doing that. You are knocking it out of the ballpark and your victim is very lucky indeed! I wish I were your victim! If you join the 2nd Reaper, perhaps I will be lucky enough to be your victim. I hope you join us, it is always a lot of fun. Will you share the title of the movie you watched?
> 
> ...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Прекрасная жатва, леди мышьяк!

Fantastic reapings and teasings, everyone!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hearthfire it is always great to have a new person join us in the Secret Reapers. We are like family on here.

Wow, what fantastic Reaps received. I am always amazed at all the generosity on here among virtual strangers. It makes this so much more fun. I have always said that the putting together the Reap and giving it is just as exciting as the receiving of one.

I blown away by so many that have finished already and shipped. I have to get busy.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

mb24 said:


> I've been reaped ! I would like to send a special thank you to my Reaper for all of the wonderful gems you sent. I love it all!! I can't believe how cool the black cat is! I'm in love with the set of primitive Halloween figures, candles and candle holder, the mug and ribbon as well- just in love with it all. Thank you so much!!!! Please send me a message so that I'll know who you are.
> 
> View attachment 560845
> View attachment 560847
> ...


That would be me. I mentioned before that I forgot to include the note I’d written, but assumed you’d be able to figure it out. Sorry about that! Glad to see everything made it in tact. The black cat was formed around a wine glass, so the concern was that it would shatter. WHEW! So, so glad you liked it, and thank you for letting us know it was received!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm seeing some great stuff people are getting for their reaps and here I'm still crafting away. One thing didn't work out BUT I found just what I had been looking originally to SCORE. Pulled every creepy crawly out of my craft room and going to craft to I fall tonight.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Hearthfire said:


> X-Pired said:
> 
> 
> > Witchykitty, fantastic reap! I love that witch mug and pancake molds. And World Marjey salted caramel, yummy!
> ...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats, I wondered if that Black Cat was your creation, lol. I remembered the teaser pic and thought maybe that could be it. Great job!

I am on the list of people who have never seen Trick r Treat...is it scary?? I usually can't watch horror movies, but I feel so left out, lol.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

So many cool things already!!
I am working on filling my box to send - got a few projects that are taking longer than I hoped to finish!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> LadyGoats, I wondered if that Black Cat was your creation, lol. I remembered the teaser pic and thought maybe that could be it. Great job!
> 
> I am on the list of people who have never seen Trick r Treat...is it scary?? I usually can't watch horror movies, but I feel so left out, lol.


It was about as “vintage” as I could get. That’s definitely a new look for me, but it really was fun to make! Her bum didn’t seem as noticeably cute as I thought it was before painting, but it’s still a paper pulp bum... I mean, c’mon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a glimpse of something I crafted tonight dear victim....actually 1 of 2 items I finished....And I found something in my own Halloween stash that I think will find a better home with you....so now to find a box and finish up some last minute items!!!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> It was about as “vintage” as I could get. That’s definitely a new look for me, but it really was fun to make! Her bum didn’t seem as noticeably cute as I thought it was before painting, but it’s still a paper pulp bum... I mean, c’mon!


It’s a wonderful cat LadyGoats. You did a fantastic job. It really does look vintage. Way to go!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

X-Pired said:


> Witchykitty, fantastic reap! I love that witch mug and pancake molds. And World Marjey salted caramel, yummy!
> 
> Harthfire, no worries. The most important thing is putting your heart into a reap, and you are certainly doing that. You are knocking it out of the ballpark and your victim is very lucky indeed! I wish I were your victim! If you join the 2nd Reaper, perhaps I will be lucky enough to be your victim. I hope you join us, it is always a lot of fun. Will you share the title of the movie you watched?
> 
> ...


[

I adore this fabric, I bought 3 yards of it the year it came out.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Woah I got so busy yesterday working on projects (and then staying up until 4am having a grand time with Spookerstar before heading home today) that I got way behind on the thread! Catching up some before heading to bed to catch up on some sleep after this great weekend!

WitchyKitty - such delicious treats! Love that recipe box! I may have to track down the fun pancake mold! Cant wait ti find out who your reaper is!

Godcrusher - shipping is always the final fright of the reap!

Hearthfilre - so glad you joined in the fun this year. Everyone has their own reaper style not all crafty. I bet your reap will be great.

Amyml—great teaser!

Kerimonster - fun that you got a mysterious teaser!

Lady Goats - you made that cat!?! Impressive work! It looks so authentic! Great reaping of mb24!

bethene - such an intriguing picture…cant wait to see the finished product!


I feel like I am forgetting some….so much reaper fun! Off to bed to recover so I can finish my projects this week (hopefully)!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

My dear victim. WARNING! I have sent out you're 2nd package. BEWARE* EVERYTHING IN IT IS BREAKABLE......please. send good vibes my ghoul friends that it will all make it in one piece. After all...it could be yours. 

So I took the package and mailed it. And came home with a teaser. I LOVE it. I adult color a lot. And it was one thing requested on my list. Right now I'm working on a page. But as soon as I'm done I'm going to do the pumpkin page. It's my favorite. But good choices on all of them. Thanks reaper.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Some of the pages


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shipping today my dear victim


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay! I am finally home, have the THIRD box opened and pictures taken! I, for sure, thought this was my final box and the main reap...but the card still was just signed, The Reaper, so I am not sure! Regardless as to if this is my final part or if more is coming, I'm happy! (This whole getting my reap in parts is new to me and pretty fun!!!)
> 
> Anyway, Reaper, thank you, again, for the fabulous gifts! I love it all!!
> 
> ...


Wow great reap! I love that little box


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Спасибо, счастливого Хэллоуина (thank you, happy Halloween!)


It was so much fun to watch Lady Arsenic hope her reap. Great job SpineChiller! First reap of the season!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Soon my victim your time is near, so keep your ears open for a knock at your door.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

LadyGoats said:


> It was about as “vintage” as I could get. That’s definitely a new look for me, but it really was fun to make! Her bum didn’t seem as noticeably cute as I thought it was before painting, but it’s still a paper pulp bum... I mean, c’mon!


MB24 what a lucky victim you are. Lady Goats such an amazing craft. I would have never thought about molding around a wine glass. Inspired


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love your Halloween adult coloring pages teaser, hallorenescene!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am shipping today, I hope my victim is ready!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks. Witchykitty


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

I got my teaser today!! I squealed like a kid when I saw the envelope!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lovely teaser, Ulchabhan!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, Reaper...omg lol. 

You guys, I just received parts Four and Five of my reap, today!! I came home from work to find not one, but TWO more packages!! Reaper, you spoil me so!!! <3 

So, here is reap part 4:

Another beautiful card for me to collect with another verse that matches the gift, as previous cards and gifts:















...and the gift, a beautiful kitty in the window hanging/curtain! It's so awesome! I'm contemplating where I will display it...










...and here is reap part 5:

...yet another awesome card for the collection and another matching verse:















...and the gifts with this card were some more lovely handmade items: a scrubber, a zillion wash cloths and a set of absolutely beautiful dish towels!! These towels are gorgeous!!! The pic doesn't do them justice. I love the little orange triangles of fabric that hang off the towels under the pumpkins! Then, a set of jingle balls and a catnip bomb for my kitties! Guys...a CATNIP BOMB!!!! Just like what the gerbils use when trying to get past bethene's cats on their victim list missions!! Hahahahaha!!!! I nearly died!!

















The cats went crazy playing with their new toys. I kept trying to get some action shots, but they were too fast, batting the balls all over the house and running like crazy, lol. Then, my husband opened up the catnip bomb...they watched patiently while he filled the bomb with the catnip...then they all sniffed it a lot, batted at it, sniffed it some more, picked it up by the string and carried it, sniffed some more, sniffed the vial of catnip...then they all were all high and crashed, hahahaha!! I'll post some of the pics I took of them with the toys that weren't just blurs of them running around, lol. Oh, and you can see some pics of Ty kitty wearing one of the bows that my Reaper wraps the gifts with (as I said in a previous reaping post, Ty loves to wear pretty bows...so now she has a Halloween bow to wear, lol.)

Here is one blurry action pic of Ziva attacking a jingle ball, lol, and more pics of her (lighter, tiny black spotted kitty), Ty (orange and white longhair with bow), Nala (tall, buff colored kitty) and Max (my only boy, black and gray striped). You can see they pic of Nala and Ziva looking up and waiting for my husband to fill the bomb with the catnip, and a pic, second to last, of Ty getting ready to pounce on the bomb!:






















































































Thank you so much, Reaper!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Look at all those catnip high kitties!  Love it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I should have taken some "after" pics of them crashed and high on catnip, hahaha! 

I thanked my Reaper, but the kitties say, "thank you", too!! 

...Actually, they said "meow", but I'm sure it meant thank you in kitty language.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I got a hella tease. It's going to have a special place at the end of the hall. I'm thinking about placing it in a shadow box, add some chicken feet, beads and a voodoo doll. I am so stoked.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchykitty
Nice presents. And how thoughtful to include the kitties. All the kitties are sweet. But that kitty with the bow rocks.

Moonwitckittie. Nice tease. And your ideas to set it off sound clever


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I’ve been reaped!!! Based on the note, my Reaper has reaped me before... but they didn’t come out of the shadows..! Thank you, Reaper! I love everything!

I’m gonna start with the whole shebang, because I’m so giddy and want to just share everything right away. ITS ALL AMAZING!!! And I can’t keep a “favorite” very long. It keeps changing!

More pics to come shortly, I’m trying to patiently wait for the kids to finish homework so I can hop onto the computer.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

LadyGoats said:


> I’ve been reaped!!! Based on the note, my Reaper has reaped me before... but they didn’t come out of the shadows..! Thank you, Reaper! I love everything!
> 
> I’m gonna start with the whole shebang, because I’m so giddy and want to just share everything right away. ITS ALL AMAZING!!! And I can’t keep a “favorite” very long. It keeps changing!
> 
> More pics to come shortly, I’m trying to patiently wait for the kids to finish homework so I can hop onto the computer.


The waiting is so hard when you are excited and want to share.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I've figured it out! It's the box, a_granger... Nice touch!! 

Okay, let me start off by saying that I'm super sick, and I'd sworn off taking any pictures of me wearing any of the items because my nose is blown raw and my eyes are puffy, and then...









Like... how could you not take a selfie in that?

To fill everyone in, my likes/dislikes was tough for me this year because I've been so well taken care of by all of my previous reapers (a_granger included!) that I truly couldn't think of anything else I might want for Halloween this year. Then I realized that I dress quite over the top as our elementary school librarian, and figured I could ask for Halloween-themed items to wear. This was way more than I had hoped or expected. THANK YOU!!









The top hat is a spider. 









We have a witchy scene by our front door that is severely lacking a cat. When I pulled this one out of the box, I knew Nicodemus was the right cat for the job. He's amazing!









These are SO me! I LOVE cute socks <3









Witch boot earrings!!! Did you make these? I'm tempted to wear them tomorrow!









This packaging is so clever. Spider necklace on a spider web. 









And a glittery pumpkin and glittery spider necklace. These are so wonderfully in-your-face! My kids are going to love it when I wear these. 

Thank you, thank you!!! I really just adore EVERYTHING.

ETA: I'm not usually one to leave my pictures sideways like this, but I really don't feel well and can't convince myself to care enough to change it. Sorry!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats, super fun reap! You look marvelous in the hat, and I love the kitty!! I, also, love socks, so those are right up my alley, too, lol.

I hope you feel better!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Goats, that spider hat is superb and looks so cute on you. I also love the cat. He will be a great addition. A_granger, nice job. It is nice to have "me items".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Lady goats. That is an awesome reap. I love everything you got. If I get a reap like that I will be thrilled. And thanks for the picture of you in that hat. You are darling. I bet your students adore you.

Get better soon


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Good Evening Victim.

The parcels are sent with caution and care.
In several short days they should give you a scare.

Boxes of 3 have been sent to thee.
They hold frightful visions of curiosity.

These items are special, bizarre and unique.
Crafted and chosen by yours truly to reap.

Neither vulgar nor tacky nor sparkly nor gory.
The most special of all is the mysterious story.

Enjoy my creation sweet victim of mine.
Box number three should arrive by day 9.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Lady goats you are only too welcome. I'm very glad to know everything made the journey with out any glitches this year. The hat is adorable on you by the way. Please get better soon.&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Granger. Nice job. I love your choices.
Steviebee. Could that be for me. I enjoyed your thought


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Steveybee, for me? Oh, I so hope so. That sounds so fun. I had a big math test tonight and don't thing I did very good on it and really need something to cheer me up and keep me up. So maybe one of the packages on the way are headed my way.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Some more great reaps and teases!! Lady Goats--what a fun reap! The hat is great...a_granger where did you get that cat!? I love him.
WitchyKitty---another package!!?? So great! 

Guess what!?!?! I also got another package!! I picked up the box and could not believe how heavy it was!! My husband kept trying to talk to me when I got into the house and I had to say can this wait...I am in the middle of BEING REAPED!!! The box had a great ghost drawing on it. I forgot to take a picture I was so excited!

My box was cram full of goodies! I am so sorry to my Reaper it too me so long to post tonight---I have been fighting with my computer trying to get them to go but at long last here they are...my amazing gifts!!!

These coloring books are the BEST! I have been wanting some since I have heard people talk about them but I have not been able to find any! They will give me a Halloween fix all year long!








These stickers and notepads are so me and I will put them to good use! My reaper must be VERY good at stalking because I have a small but special collection of masquerade masks and this one she sent is right up my alley!!








The cobwebs are a direct nod to my list---I never seem to have enough! The socks are another amazing stalk or (as I beginning to suspect - we are just kindred spirits). I LOVE comfy socks in general but most of the Halloween socks I find are WAY too tight at the top for my big feet. I usually wear ankle socks around the house but have never seen a pair of Halloween ankle socks...I only ever see the long ones. Good work Reaper - I am happily wearing them as we speak. The wig is great---I could use in a costume but I actual have a tombstone I have been wanting to make that I think this will be perfect for...or maybe I will do both!








And now ladies and gentlemen...for the coup de grâce. LOOK AT THIS CLOCK. It is so unique and eerie and amazing. I feel like this clock has some stories I wish it could tell! The picture is not doing it justice. It is very substantial and hefty - there are subtle dark reds and blues and other hues. I mean what a find! I love it. I think its going to look so creepy and beautiful on my mantle and will fit right in with my other living room Halloween decor. I may even think about turning it into a 13 hour clock but I am tempted to leave as is and give it a spooky back story. Thank you Reaper. You really nailed it with this--to think that you thought of me when you found it just makes me smile.








Here is the great card that came with it. The package was addressed to My Sister Witch and I feel so loved! There was also an incredibly sweet note on the back of the envelope that I am not going to share--which was just for me. I will say it made me know we really are kindred spirits....in at least one way--we are both worry warts. If you are reading this Reaper--you did a fantastic job and I am extremely and sincerely grateful! The note did make me think I might have a hint at who my Reaper is (and I am secretly hoping so!). I don't know if she wants me to guess/reveal yet but I hope she will reveal herself when she is ready so I can thank her personally (and find out if I am right)!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchful thinking. I am not your reaper. Lol. But I love your gifts Nice gifts indeed


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am loving all these gifts. Once again you all amaze me with how thoughtful and generous you all are to essentially strangers!!! 
That hat rocks Lady Goats!! Feel better soon..
That clock is beyond cool witchful thinking...
As is all the other gifts..


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread is really speeding up! I love all of the wonderful additions I found this morning. LadyGoats you look smashing in that spider hat, and those handmade items are just amazing a_granger. 
Witchful Thinking I am so excited you were Reaped! I cant wait to see that mantel clock in person. It will be perfect for your haunt. 
The cooler weather this morning has me totally in the Halloween mood.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow, fantastic reap Witchful! That clock is ah-mazing!! Those coloring books intrigue me but I do not think my eyes are sharp enough and I never could "stay within the lines" but they look really cool.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchful Thinking, great reap! I super love those Halloween notepads...I love little, fun stuff like that...love the socks and that clock will be a super addition to a spooky room!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Really great reaps going on, I love to see the generosity of the folks here. Witchful thinking I really like that clock. Can't wait to see what everyone else comes up with!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got a teaser box today! Thank you reaper, I love everything the candles smell amazing and the light up ceramic skull is spooky.The skull arrived slightly damaged but I still love it.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Okay, Reaper...omg lol.
> 
> You guys, I just received parts Four and Five of my reap, today!! I came home from work to find not one, but TWO more packages!! Reaper, you spoil me so!!! <3
> 
> ...


You should find a twig to hang the wall hanging with. I think it would look awesome. Love the kitties reactions to their Halloween loot too.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, that Pumpkin Nutmeg Pie candle probably smells so good! great gifts, Spooky Girl!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah pictures are coming in. This is another fun part of the reap. Everything is looking so good.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Just waiting on the final piece of the puzzle to be delivered, Victim.. it's heading your way soon! I haven't forgotten about you...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spookygirl. Nice reap. I bet those candles smell great. And I love the skull.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

i have been a little MIA! Life has been crazy.
But Victim I have been working hard. I have clay under my nails and all over the house!! LOL
So here is a little teaser


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wickedwench said:


> i have been a little MIA! Life has been crazy.
> But Victim I have been working hard. I have clay under my nails and all over the house!! LOL
> So here is a little teaser
> View attachment 561317


I cannot wait to see what you are up to Wickedwench!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Wickedwench. That is intriguing. I can't wait to see it


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wickedwench you have me curious!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Ok we have been crafting all weekend and week and this is all we have to show for it. 
Sorry victim,
Frog Prince


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Wickedwench said:


> i have been a little MIA! Life has been crazy.
> But Victim I have been working hard. I have clay under my nails and all over the house!! LOL
> So here is a little teaser
> View attachment 561317


Nice, kinda reminds me of the first blade from supernatural.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Stinker and frog. That looks like maybe a frog.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Прекрасная жатва, леди мышьяк!
> 
> Fantastic reapings and teasings, everyone!


Спасибо Адитор!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Once again I got way behind commenting on reaps and teasers.


Moonwitchkitty: Is that a voodoo queen and her grave site? Awesome. What does the card say? Can you take a closer picture of it?


LadyGoats: What can I say, that hat is so perfect. I ordered the headband with feathers and a spider from Grandin Road and it doesn't look half as nice as that one. The black cat looks angry like it is about to pounce. A_granger is going to have to give me some tips on sprucing up the hat I bought.


Witchful Thinking: Don't you just love it when your reaper "gets" you and understands exactly what you would like? I do not color but the Halloween coloring books look interesting. Halloween socks always come in handy. That clock would make a really nice 13 hour clock, I found a 23 hour clock face online a year or so ago it is probably still out there.


Spooky_Girl 1980: Those candle scents sound yummy and I agree the lit skull does look spooky.


Wickedwench: That teaser looks dangerous. I can't wait to see what it is attached to.


Stinkerbell n Frog Prince: I can not even imagine what would be green and feathery. You have me stumped.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got another box. Is this reap part...six, now? Lol! This time, my reaper sent me two Halloween cookie pans and a cake pan!! Our temperatures finally dropped after a very long stretch of unseasonable miserable heat and humidity...right now, it's upper 60's and rainy. All I want to do is skip everything else that I need to get done, today, and bake! Hahaha! Thank you, again, my reaper!!!

Okay, here are the pics of the card and pans:


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Those are wonderful WitchyKitty. You really are being spoiled by your reaper! 

I love cool rainy days. I encourage you to go with your inclination and call a rain day and bake! Enjoy your new pans!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

OMG. Witchy46 went above and beyond!!! I’m so glad my daughter was at cheer practice because she would have ran off with the box!













It was filled with individually wrapped goodies galore. 







I squealed when I got to this candle holder which I have nothing like.







I am in love with this little black cat keychain which has LED lights and meows 







Thank you thank you thank you Witchy46


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I am so glad you like them kloey74 !!

All the other gifts are amazing and I love the kitty cats, they are too cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Kloey!! The spider candle holder is awesome!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty: Baking always makes me relax and fills the house with such wonderful smells. I say go for it.

Kloey74 : Nice reap, I have not seen a spider candle holder like that around here, it is very nice. You have me beat with key fobs though, I was tickled with the Toyota one I got when I bought a new Toyota, I like your kitty one much better.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow Kloey what a haul! So many things to decorate with. Nice job Witchy!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouieltte mini reaped me. Look at this fantastic coffee and it smells amazing too.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love everyone's teasers and reaps! And so far, everything seems to have arrived without breakage. Score!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Lil Ghouieltte mini reaped me. Look at this fantastic coffee and it smells amazing too.
> 
> View attachment 561509


Ooh! Nice!! Let us know how that is...I was considering ordering some of that brand for my husband!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow !!!!! What great Reapers. I just don't know what to say. I need to pick up some speed here. You guys are just outdoing all the last year reapers. I hope I can finish in time. This is my nightmare before Halloween. HHHeee HHHeeee!!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Got a little teaser today. Very interesting....

Laissez Les Bons Temps Rouler!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fun teaser, amyml!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I was reaped! Sorry so late with my pictures..bust day! Thank you Hostesswiththemostess and I will use everything that you sent!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I need to catch up..I have not even looked at pictures yet!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, Kelloween! I love the big bat!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchykitty. I love those pans. I love to bake
Kloeu. Lots of nice stuff. That candle holder is sweet.
Ghouilet. Nice on the coffee 
Anymo. I guess I can't tell what yours is.
Kelloween. Nice bat. Nice reap


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> I was reaped! Sorry so late with my pictures..bust day! Thank you Hostesswiththemostess and I will use everything that you sent!!
> View attachment 561573
> View attachment 561575
> View attachment 561577
> ...


Kelloween what a great reap! I know how creative you are, so I can imagine what you will make with all of that. Hostess I am obsessed with those antlers, where did you get those?


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Wow such great reaps so far! 

I feel like I am behind, but we’re still before the shipping deadline so really I’m not. But it just _feeeeeeeels_ like it, ya know?


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Glad you liked everything Kelloween! It was a lot of fun finding items for you!!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Well it's been raining down here a bunch, but luckily we missed a hurricane recently. YES! So sorry to my neighbors to the east of us who are catching the brunt of it. That being said, I've been a total hermit these last few days. So when I finally emerged from my cocoon, I discovered I've been teased! And what a lovely tease it is. I'm super excited. The poem alone has me thrilled and the addition of a lovely crafted ornament to go on my Halloween tree is fantastic! Without further ado, here's my tease:_


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Happy to hear that you are safe!

What a wonderful teaser!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Gruesome, but crafty, teaser, GiggleFairy!! (Love the Headless Horseman!! Can't wait to see your reap, now!!)


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So many things starting to arrive!! Did a quick catch up on the thread at work.....
WitchyKitty---I can just imagine all the goodies to come from those great pans. Still no reveal on your reaper!? Amazing!
Ghouliet--thank you for the heads up on the clock face and fun coffee! 
Kloey74-what a great candle holder. Nice job Witchy46---your note was wonderful!
GiggleFairy--cant want to see what your reap ends up being with that teaser. The poem is amazing. Is that printed or hand written? Either way love the font/print.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To my Reaper, and those who wanted me to bake, lol...

I did a quick batch of my sugar cookie dough as a practice round of baking in my new witch finger and bone cookie pans! (I used my monster finger pan and pumpkin cookie pan, too, that I had and haven't used, yet. The finger pan that my Reaper sent me goes great with the monster finger pan that I found at a thrift store...both Wilton, too!)

Now, this is my first time trying these pans, so I put a little too much dough in them and they overflowed just a tiny bit, making an edge around most of the fingers and bones but, other than that, they baked up great! (Now I know, for next time, to add just a hair less dough!)

Since this was just a practice round with these pans and just for my husband and I to nibble on, not for guests or such, I didn't get crazy with the decorating like I normally would. I just made some quick colored glaze, painted fingernails and knuckles on all the fingers, painted faces and stems on my pumpkins and did a fun drizzle over the bones. (I LOVE the bones...I want to see if I can make cornbread bones, next, for chili!!!!!) 

Okay, here's a couple quick pics...the first is a pic of some of the witchy fingers and bones made from the pans my Reaper sent...the second pic is the full tray (minus the ones I ate, lol) of the witchy finger and bone cookies from my Reaper gift pans and, also, the monster fingers and pumpkins I already had. 

(The orange frosting is hard to see in these pics, but it's there, lol.)


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

They look yummy - I'll be round in about 10 minutes to sample some. Just have to fire up the Tardis.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> To my Reaper, and those who wanted me to bake, lol...
> 
> I did a quick batch of my sugar cookie dough as a practice round of baking in my new witch finger and bone cookie pans! (I used my monster finger pan and pumpkin cookie pan, too, that I had and haven't used, yet. The finger pan that my Reaper sent me goes great with the monster finger pan that I found at a thrift store...both Wilton, too!)
> 
> ...


Those look so good! If you were my reaper you could just send me a box of these and I would be devilishly in heaven!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMG my Reaper strikes again and i am so excited 
I am not sure if this is my full reap or part there was no note to who my reaper was but OMG REAPER you Rock 

ok lets start first thing i open is this cool watch this will go great with mad hatter next years party love it. 








then i opened this cool little box that had ruin stones and this cool dragon flies 
















then i got to this kick *** incense burner omg love 








next is these cool little ghost lights 








And now for the most exciting thing in the box ok note i love it all but this hit my heart you see i collect cape avon glass and am working to get a 20 place serving and OMG you added pieces i needed 
ok here they are 








Here is my collection with the pieces you gave me added 








If this is my full reap please reaper let me know who you are 
thank you so much for everything i love it all you ROCK>


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

More great stuff, Saki!! Love that watch! I'm glad to see you got more of your red glass, too!! Yay!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What a fantastic reap SakiGirl! I like your Cape Cod Avon glass collection. So cool you received pieces you needed. That dragon incense burner is also really nice. Looking forward to discovering the identity of your reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome reap Saki!!!! That dragon incense burner is amazing!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Woohooo!! Just got home and found a couple of packages waiting for me. I've Been Reaped!!!! I just love LOVE LOVE everything. you made/found and acquired. Each item fits so perfectly with my ideas and theme for next years party I just blown away!. I have to scoot now but wanted to make sure to let my reaper ( who I think is Steveybee23...?) know I got my gifts and say a quick and heartfelt Thank You!!!!. More to follow very soon!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

a_granger said:


> Woohooo!! Just got home and found a couple of packages waiting for me. I've Been Reaped!!!! I just love LOVE LOVE everything. you made/found and acquired. Each item fits so perfectly with my ideas and theme for next years party I just blown away!. I have to scoot now but wanted to make sure to let my reaper ( who I think is Steveybee23...?) know I got my gifts and say a quick and heartfelt Thank You!!!!. More to follow very soon!!


Looking forward to seeing photos!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Giggle fairy. That is a very intense tease. I as well can't wait to see what else is on its way.
Witchy kitty. How fun you made the cookies. And do they look yummy.
Saki. Awesome reap. I too love the cape cod dishes. I'm almost complete in me set. The few pieces I still need I carry around on a piece of paper with me. I also have runes. That Dragon insense burner i would love to get. Awesome gift.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I finally got everything together...I just need to pack it up (with padding), and hit the post office. I'll probably hit the post office this weekend if I can. Currently under the weather right now so...I might just wait till next week.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I finally got everything together...I just need to pack it up (with padding), and hit the post office. I'll probably hit the post office this weekend if I can. Currently under the weather right now so...I might just wait till next week.


Hope you feel better!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I do believe we have everything ready to head into boxes. Frog starts a new job on Monday so it might not be till Tuesday before he hits the PO.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I’m having such a wonderfully wicked time watching the teasers and reaps unfold. The crafting abilities y’all possess is simply amazing. It has inspired me to attempt something I never would have before this forum. My hubby bought me a heat gun so I can corpse a few things! Yay!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG my Reaper strikes again and i am so excited
> I am not sure if this is my full reap or part there was no note to who my reaper was but OMG REAPER you Rock
> 
> ok lets start first thing i open is this cool watch this will go great with mad hatter next years party love it.
> ...


Wonderful reap Saki! Digging the dragons and your cape avon glass collection is spectacular!!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I finally got everything together...I just need to pack it up (with padding), and hit the post office. I'll probably hit the post office this weekend if I can. Currently under the weather right now so...I might just wait till next week.


Take care of yourself and feel better soon!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I was reaped by WitchyKitty! So sorry to make you wait to hear from me! I absolutely love everything!!! I am gushing over the dragon skelly which I haven’t ever seen before! And the tongues on the fly trap! And to top it all off, the black flame candle!!! I don’t even have words for how awesome that is!! Thank you so much!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

Hearthfire said:


> I’m having such a wonderfully wicked time watching the teasers and reaps unfold. The crafting abilities y’all possess is simply amazing. It has inspired me to attempt something I never would have before this forum. My hubby bought me a heat gun so I can corpse a few things! Yay!!!


It is pretty easy to corpse. It was one of the first actual projects I ever tried. You will get the hang of it fast and then you are going to want to corpse everything lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Phantasm. I want your gifts. The Dragon skeleton and the plant with tongues. So cool. I never saw a Dragon skeleton before. That is so cool. I want one. And I had strange plants on my list. That is awesome.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Phantasm said:


> I was reaped by WitchyKitty! So sorry to make you wait to hear from me! I absolutely love everything!!! I am gushing over the dragon skelly which I haven’t ever seen before! And the tongues on the fly trap! And to top it all off, the black flame candle!!! I don’t even have words for how awesome that is!! Thank you so much!


You are so welcome, Phantasm! As I have reaped you, before, I had to really think to come up with something different than I sent the first time from your list, lol. 

I am SO glad you didn't have a baby dragon skelly, yet! I figured you'd like one, as you love dragons and you collect skelly animals, but was worried you'd already have seen them and own, like, ten of them, hahaha!! 

When you said you wanted creepy plants and mentioned a flytrap, I wasn't sure it was something I'd be able to do well, as I had never done creepy plants, before. Then, I saw the flytrap stems while I was out, grabbed them and then my weird brain decided they needed long, pink, pointy tongues hanging out like puppies, hahaha! So, I got out my clay and got to work! I never wanted creepy plants until I made these guys...I didn't want to give them up! I hope you found them as creepy amusing as I did, lol. Last time, I baked you some mini brains...this year, I baked you tongues!! Hahaha!! I always giggle to myself when I'm baking weird things in my oven!

I had wanted to attempt a Black Flame Candle for you during the last reap I had you for and chickened out. I knew it wouldn't be easy. This time, I decided to go for it. I'm SO glad you liked it!! Looking at it, it doesn't seem like it would have been that hard to make...but there was a LOT to do to get that plain, wax candle looking like that! Cutting the wax down to be able to see the flame (it was sunken in), cutting, melting and more melting to make the edges look realistic and not straight, carving and filling color into all the designs and symbols, creating and attaching the label and then doing all that wax dripping and adding burnt/smoke to the wax drips. Wow. I was super worried I'd fail as I was making it! (...and let me tell you...I watched that part of the movie over and over dozens of times, freeze framing it, searching on the internet...I looked for days and days to try and figure out as much of the actual movie candle designs as I could. You never get a very close, clear shot nor do they ever show the back side of the candle...so I did the best I could to try and make it look, at least, semi close to some of the engravings on the movie candle. I hope it's close enough for you!! I wish I could have made the lines a bit straighter, but I found it was difficult to work on rounded wax, lol. I'm so happy it looks like it made it safely through shipping, though, without melting or all the drips getting broken off...whew!

I hope that lantern is to your liking. You said you wanted lanterns, and there are so many different styles, lol. I decided this was was a classic look in black that would work for many decor set ups...and could be decorated or aged if needed...plus, it came with the LED candle, which I hope you wanted one inside it, lol.

I was trying to figure out how to softly protect the fly trap during shipping...so I used creepy cloth! Lol, one can never have enough creepy cloth, lol. 

I'm glad you are happy with your goodies, darlin'!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I posted my pics of my awesome reap from SpookyLilGirl1980 on the sign up and discussion thread, and it occurs to me I should have posted here, so here they are!












I love it all!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Dbrunner Nice reap. I love the skeleton dog


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh wow...what fabulous reaps!!!
The dragon skelly is beyond cool... I have thought about doing a black flame candle but never dared... That is amazing!
Love the tombstone and dog skelly!!!
And the little Frankie is beyond cute!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, dbruner! I love the skelly doggie!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki Girl--what wonderful reap! That dragon is just incredible! That plate is such a gorgeous red I initially thought it was a pool of blood (wait was that a creepy thing to day?)

dbruner--fun reap. Nice tombstone work SpookylilGirl!

Phantasm -- love that baby dragon! I haven't sen those anywhere either! Witchy Kitty--great job, such a brilliant take on the venus fly trap! It came out amazing. The black flame candle is impressive and I LOVED reading your description of how you made it all--particularly watching the movie section over and over. The whole time I was just nodding and chuckling to myself. I am trying to replicate something from a movie as well - so I feel you! Excellent reap with so much thought put into it!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Reaper, I am losing count, lol! I think this is part seven of my reap!! LOL My mail lady is probably delivering these near daily packages and thinking I have a major spending problem with ordering things online all of the sudden! 

Here are pictures of another beautiful card, the verse inside and matching gifts! My Reaper sent me a bunch of skeleton and skull candy molds!! I am in love with the white one with big skull faces...I use these molds, not only for my candy making, but as bath bomb molds, too!! I can't wait to use them! Thank you...for the seventh time, hahaha!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Phantasm said:


> I was reaped by WitchyKitty! So sorry to make you wait to hear from me! I absolutely love everything!!! I am gushing over the dragon skelly which I haven’t ever seen before! And the tongues on the fly trap! And to top it all off, the black flame candle!!! I don’t even have words for how awesome that is!! Thank you so much!


Phantastic reap Phantasm! Loving the venus fly trap and black witch candle - great job WitchyKitty!


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

dbruner said:


> I posted my pics of my awesome reap from SpookyLilGirl1980 on the sign up and discussion thread, and it occurs to me I should have posted here, so here they are!
> View attachment 561803
> View attachment 561805
> I love it all!


Oh no did the dog lose his ear in transit?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Saki_girl: Love your ruby glass collection and it is really neat that you got additional pieces for your collection. I adore the pocket watch and the incense burner looks wicked. Adding to all that the rune stones and dragonflies fit right into your theme. Great job reaper!


WitchyKitty: Those cookies look so yummy. 


Gigglefairy: What a gory note, it's a bit frightening. I wonder if you will be getting a carved pumpkin or headless horseman statue?


Astor Reinhardt: If I am your victim, no worries just get better. I do this reap thing because I have such a great time getting the gifts together to send. Focus on getting better.


Phantasm: WitchyKitty did a great job following your theme for this year. That candle looks amazing. You did a fantastic job on it WitchyKitty. I also have never seen a venus fly trap for sale so I am wondering if she made that too it is awesome looking. Are you going to name your dragon? He is adorable.


DBruner: Love the skeleton dog. Is it missing an ear? Maybe it died after a scuffle with another dog. I'd still use it in the cemetery, it gives it character. I have several different dogs in my cemetery but not one like that one. It's cute. Looks like you got some staples too, creepy cloth and lights. The headstone reminds me of some of the early one in the picture book of headstones Lil Ghouliette gave me one Christmas. Nice reap.


WitchyKitty: It looks like your reaper is going to be keeping you busy between, cleaning, baking, bath bomb and candy making. Maybe with all the work you are going to be doing you shouldn't thank your reaper. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> WitchyKitty: Those cookies look so yummy.
> 
> Phantasm: WitchyKitty did a great job following your theme for this year. That candle looks amazing. You did a fantastic job on it WitchyKitty. I also have never seen a venus fly trap for sale so I am wondering if she made that too it is awesome looking. Are you going to name your dragon? He is adorable.
> 
> WitchyKitty: It looks like your reaper is going to be keeping you busy between, cleaning, baking, bath bomb and candy making. Maybe with all the work you are going to be doing you shouldn't thank your reaper. lol


Thanks! The cookies ARE yummy!! 

The plain fly trap stems can be bought at Michael's. I found some with the Halloween floral. I potted them in an aged pot with moss and then sculpted the tongues from clay, then painted them and glued them in the fly trap's mouths. I adore the little guys, lol. I wish I had bought more of the fly trap stems!

Yes, my Reaper is giving me much to do, lol!  Next, I have to make pancakes!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I am getting close to to to..starting...omg I am so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww..I will make deadline though!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

He did, but I have Gorilla Glue, no worries!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchykitty. I love this card. Just wow. And the candy molds are cool too. I'm pretty sure I have the candy molds


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

So I had an extra hard day. Issues at work. and then... My poor grandson told me about his rough day. It was just a dam it day. So I got home and checked the mail. There was an orange envelope that had something in it. And on the back of the envelope there was a big SR written. I got teased. Inside was a cute card. And something from my list. A walking dead dog tag. I was so excited. This really made my day. I couldn't wait to get home, open it, and check to see if I had it. I didn,t have it. Not the dog tag or the sticker. Thank you so much reaper. This is a great gift. Even if I had had it. The thought and intent would have been there. So overjoyed am i!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

And there was a cute card with a message on it. I will post a picture but I can't seem to find it. Darn it. O always keep my Halloween cards


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> To my Reaper, and those who wanted me to bake, lol...
> 
> I did a quick batch of my sugar cookie dough as a practice round of baking in my new witch finger and bone cookie pans! (I used my monster finger pan and pumpkin cookie pan, too, that I had and haven't used, yet. The finger pan that my Reaper sent me goes great with the monster finger pan that I found at a thrift store...both Wilton, too!)
> 
> ...


I love that you have already given them a test run and OMG! The presentation is amazing. You need your own style show!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> Witchykitty. I love this card. Just wow. And the candy molds are cool too. I'm pretty sure I have the candy molds


My Reaper has been sending cards like this one with each part of my reap. I am in love with them! I plan on doing something with them, but not sure what, yet.



hallorenescene said:


> And there was a cute card with a message on it. I will post a picture but I can't seem to find it. Darn it. O always keep my Halloween cards


Great teaser!! How awesome that you don't have that one, yet!



Spookerstar said:


> I love that you have already given them a test run and OMG! The presentation is amazing. You need your own style show!


Lol, thanks!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Dear Victim, 

From France hails the last piece of the puzzle to your gift box my dear Victim. I truly hope you do not have this item already. I am a little verklempt at the moment because this piece should be here between the 10th and the 19th. It truly MUST make it here by the 15th. I will admit that I am a truly patient person until I want something and then my Veruca Salt personality comes to the surface. Just a little clue, both the subject and the gift will make you bleed. That is all for now.

Au revoir !_


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchy kitty. I don't know what you can do with the cards. But they are awesome. Think darn it

Giggle fairy. Is it a guillotine


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many wonderful reaps! Saki I love those red dishes. They look antique. How special to get something for your collection.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Phantasm said:


> I was reaped by WitchyKitty! So sorry to make you wait to hear from me! I absolutely love everything!!! I am gushing over the dragon skelly which I haven’t ever seen before! And the tongues on the fly trap! And to top it all off, the black flame candle!!! I don’t even have words for how awesome that is!! Thank you so much!


Wow Phantasm, great reap! I need that plant for my creepy conservatory. WitchKitty so creative, I might have to try and copy that one. I love that dragon, where did you find him? So cute! I have a big one but maybe she needs some babies


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> Wow Phantasm, great reap! I need that plant for my creepy conservatory. WitchKitty so creative, I might have to try and copy that one. I love that dragon, where did you find him? So cute! I have a big one but maybe she needs some babies


You can get baby dragons at "At Home" and "Menards". The one from At Home has black wing bones, though. They are adorable. I have one, myself, lol.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm in love with this candle my secret reaper gave me love it ? crematia and svngoolie on each side!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great teaser, guttercat!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank u and my reaper thank u excited for whats to come


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Guttercat. Nice candle


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

To my victim, I haven't forgotten about you. As soon as I find a box your reap will be on it's way to you. Had so much fun stalking and shopping for you. I hope you like what I picked out for you.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Dear Victim,

While decluttering my office this morning, I found the card and a couple of odd notes that should have been in your box. I apologize for being so forgetful. We will figure it out once your reap has been delivered. I hope you like my selections for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim
Tomorrow is the day whoot


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love seeing all of the goodies everyone is getting


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

ok so everything is together. Now just finding a box.... and shipping.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Right Victim.. prepare to be reaped... it's in the post!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> Witchy kitty. I don't know what you can do with the cards. But they are awesome. Think darn it
> 
> Giggle fairy. Is it a guillotine


Since you like vintage things maybe you could trim down the cards a little and put them in black picture frames to make a Halloween grouping Or buy a wooden tray and modge podge your favorites onto the tray,


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello reaper I’m eagerly awaiting what you have in store for me ?


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

My minions have been set forth to reap my victim may they fly above the incoming storm and make it to you safely.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been Reaped...again! I just received my 8th and final Reap part! 

My lovely Reaper made me a beautiful tree skirt for my tabletop Halloween Tree!! Yay!! I was in need of one, very much!! It even matches the awesome place mats they made for one of my previous reap parts!! They even made cute little ties for it...such a nice detail! I can't wait until I get my Halloween tree out to see how it looks with it!! Along with my tree skirt, two gorgeous iridescent glass sun catcher ornaments were included in the box...so pretty!! I super love both the skirt and the ornaments!! 

Here are the pics of the card, last verse that matches the gifts and the gifts, themselves! 































Now, my darling Reapers, you guys HAD to know that I knew who you were the whole time, hahahaha! From the very first second that I read your teaser poem that you wrote, I KNEW it was meant for meeeeee!! How could it be not?! Hahaha! Kitties, baking, cleaning, tree skirts...yep. I knew immediately. Then, once you started sending me separate reaps for each line of said poem, that sealed it for me, lol! I had SOOOO much fun following along with the poem, wondering what would be sent for the next line/verse! Seriously...how fun was this?! So, very creative and I loved it! You guys are both so talented, both in things you create and the idea you had for my reap deliveries. 

Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet...thank you so, so, so, so much!! I have been having a rough time with my health, and this whole thing stretched out my reap and gave me a little joy and fun every day or so...plus, you gave me plenty of things to do to keep my mind off of pain and such, lol. (I'll be trying out the pancake stuff, next, as you know I already tried out some of the pans...and ate most of the candy, hahaha!) HUGS!!!!

For those who haven't fully been following along, here is a recap: 

First, here is the poem Ghouliet posted as a teaser at the start:









Then, here is a group shot of all the cards, together, in order...each line of the poem in each card with each part of the reap:









Now, I'll repost the pictures of seven previous reap parts, in case any of you missed them! Here ya' go:
































































































Then, finally, here is a group shot of everything together (I think, LOL)! I already opened the bag of Pumpkin Spice Caramels and ate some, so I just tossed a handful in the picture, lol. The kitty toys aren't in the group pic, either, because they are all over the floor, hahaha! (You can see the original post with pics of the kitties checking out and playing with the toys on page 19.)










 Thank you, again, my awesome, talented Reapers, Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet! I hope you guys have a fantastic, wonderful, spooky, Halloween season!!! 

More {{Hugs}}!! 

***For those who would like to see the original posts, more pics and individual pictures of each of the gorgeous cards my Reapers sent, here are the page numbers...and post numbers, in case your page set up is different than mine...so you can go back and see them all!

Page 10 or post # 97
Page 12 or post # 116
Page 15 or post #146
Page 19 or post #188
Page 23 or post #225
Page 28 or post #274


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

What an amazing, fun reap WitchyKitty. Kudos to Ghoulet and Lil Ghoulette! What an ingenious way to pull off a reap!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

DeadED said:


> My minions have been set forth to reap my victim may they fly above the incoming storm and make it to you safely.


Stay safe with the incoming storm DeadEd.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok have to share you know the dragon i got well it is a incent burner how cool is this . the smoke comes out of there mouth


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty everything is so fabulous!!!! I am so amazed with all your gifts!!! 

That dragon is beyond cool Saki!! The smoke makes it even more awesome!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty, So glad you enjoyed your reap. I knew you knew it was us but you didn't know exactly what you would be getting. The poem just hinted at what I was sending so although you knew you would get baking pans you did not which ones, or you would smell something yummy you did not know I would send coffee and pancake molds. I even switched up what I was going to send you when you got the candy molds. I almost sent a small skeleton but postage on sending that was more than the candy molds so I went with them. You said in your list you wanted practical things so that is what I tried to do.

Some of your gifts were-hand-me downs. I used to throw a Halloween party every year and I used the candy molds, cookie pans, and cake pan. We had also used the beware sign in prior Halloweens and we were not using it anymore either. The pancake molds and mug came from goodwill so I did not pay much for them at all so I had money to spend on the coffee, candy and cat toys. The towel bases, as well as all the material, were already in my quilting stash of fabrics so all those things just took me time to sew them up. 

We had so much fun getting your gifts together. We hope you have a great Halloween too.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bethene and Saki that incense burner is frickin awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> WitchyKitty, So glad you enjoyed your reap. I knew you knew it was us but you didn't know exactly what you would be getting. The poem just hinted at what I was sending so although you knew you would get baking pans you did not which ones, or you would smell something yummy you did not know I would send coffee and pancake molds. I even switched up what I was going to send you when you got the candy molds. I almost sent a small skeleton but postage on sending that was more than the candy molds so I went with them. You said in your list you wanted practical things so that is what I tried to do.
> 
> Some of your gifts were-hand-me downs. I used to throw a Halloween party every year and I used the candy molds, cookie pans, and cake pan. We had also used the beware sign in prior Halloweens and we were not using it anymore either. The pancake molds and mug came from goodwill so I did not pay much for them at all so I had money to spend on the coffee, candy and cat toys. The towel bases, as well as all the material, were already in my quilting stash of fabrics so all those things just took me time to sew them up.
> 
> We had so much fun getting your gifts together. We hope you have a great Halloween too.


Oh, I very much enjoyed the reap, both the gifts and the way you guys sent them out! I was over the moon with how fun it all was! I definitely didn't know what I'd be getting for each line of the poem. I could only guess. I am totally happy with hand me downs and Goodwill finds, lol. We hunt through Goodwills all the time for goodies! Those pancake molds and the mug looked brand new!! They were a great score to find at a Goodwill!! You guys did a fantastic job of stalking and reaping me. Everything was perfect for me. All of the handmade items were just gorgeous. I am so happy to finally have some of your sewing work like I had seen you make for others over the years. When I get out my tree and put the tree skirt around it, I'll have to take a picture and post it to show you guys! 

Thank you, again!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty - I'm so glad you liked everything! Ghouliet is all the talent though. I can't take credit for that. I have 0 patience for sewing and yarn craft. I hope things improve with your health and you have an amazing Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchy kitty. What a fun reap. And did you catch the note ghouilet posted to me for suggestions for your cards


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Saki. That is an intense insense burner


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> WitchyKitty - I'm so glad you liked everything! Ghouliet is all the talent though. I can't take credit for that. I have 0 patience for sewing and yarn craft. I hope things improve with your health and you have an amazing Halloween.


Thank you, I really do like everything!! Lol, I am good at lots of crafty things, but I am not one for sewing or crocheting, either, lol. I can hand sew decently enough, but was never good at figuring out a sewing machine. This is why I was so happy to have you guys send me my tree skirt that I needed so badly, lol! I really didn't feel like trying to do that by hand...nor would I be able to as neatly! Crocheting...nope. I can't do that. Tried. Failed. Gave up, lol. 

Thank you for the well wishes for my health. There are decent spells and then rough spells. I'm hoping to get back to a decent spell sometime, soon...especially with my favorite time of year getting here!!!  Thanks to you and Ghouliet, I have all these new things to play with to make my Halloween that much more amazing! I hope you all get an amazing reap for a Happy Halloween, too!!



hallorenescene said:


> Witchy kitty. What a fun reap. And did you catch the note ghouilet posted to me for suggestions for your cards


I did, lol. I was already planning on doing something along the same lines as her suggestions. Framing, maybe. I am working on it, now. We will see what I come up with!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

WitchyKitty, what a fun reap(s)! You take care of yourself now, don't overdo it. You did a fantastic job posting pics and keeping us informed as your reap progressed. 

Ghouliet, we all recognized your artistry as soon as we saw the placemats. I knew something else would be coming and sure enough, you saved the best for last - that tree skirt is fabulous! Amazing reap you two and super fun to watch unfold.

Saki - smoke from the dragon's mouth - sweet!


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

My apologies, I was gone for the weekend and am just now getting to photos. Reaper I am soooo happy with your wonderful gifts. I can't wait to get things all set for Ominous Acquisitions to show off my fun new props. So now the photos...








The letters are just so clever and the one on the right describing all of the objects and the supernatural power surounding them is just so great I plan to keep them and create an expedition journal to add to the lot.







I can't thank you enought for this sign. It's AWESOME, I just love it. The party using all of these items isn't till next year but The sign is going to be up this year, I can't help myself!







Love the instrument and all of the others with the great supernatural back stories. I have already been planing out just how to display each piece and where they will be place .


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Got a text this afternoon from my husband with a picture of ANOTHER reaper box that had arrived!! Which was pretty amazing since what I already received was so much amazingness! I had plans after work and couldn't get home until just now--the whole time I kept thinking I have a reaping waiting at home!! I was so excited to open it and it was LOADED with more wonderful goodies. I can't wait to show you!! There were so many awesome new things--and a new favorite eerie item (thats right I am not telling you what it is becauseI want to show you!) Unfortunately as soon as I got pictures taken of everything my phone promptly ran out of battery! Given the late hour I am going to let my phone charge and catch some sleep. I will get pictures posted in the morning but wanted to say THANK YOU REAPER. (She is still hiding in the shadows--can't wait until she reveals herself!) I am going to sleep so filled with gratitude for your generosity and the wonderful items you picked for me!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

A granger. Cute little gifts. Especially the butterfly. But that sign is absolutely amazing. 
Witchful thinking. We will be waiting
Well. I have a box all packed. It's going to the post office tomorrow. Beware my victim. The end is near


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

a_granger said:


> My apologies, I was gone for the weekend and am just now getting to photos. Reaper I am soooo happy with your wonderful gifts. I can't wait to get things all set for Ominous Acquisitions to show off my fun new props. So now the photos...
> 
> View attachment 562429
> 
> ...


That sign is to die for! And those letters add so much. I love your reapall of it is so cool! I did not catch who your reaper is. Anyway, they did an amazing job.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I have been Reaped...again! I just received my 8th and final Reap part!
> 
> My lovely Reaper made me a beautiful tree skirt for my tabletop Halloween Tree!! Yay!! I was in need of one, very much!! It even matches the awesome place mats they made for one of my previous reap parts!! They even made cute little ties for it...such a nice detail! I can't wait until I get my Halloween tree out to see how it looks with it!! Along with my tree skirt, two gorgeous iridescent glass sun catcher ornaments were included in the box...so pretty!! I super love both the skirt and the ornaments!!
> 
> ...


Wow! I wondered if that was the Ghouliette's when you received the place mats. Such cute fabric. What a Halloween journey they took you on. Hope you feel better!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

a_granger said:


> My apologies, I was gone for the weekend and am just now getting to photos. Reaper I am soooo happy with your wonderful gifts. I can't wait to get things all set for Ominous Acquisitions to show off my fun new props. So now the photos...
> 
> View attachment 562429
> 
> ...



What a clever reaping you received. I need to go back and read your likes and dislikes post but this sounds like they nailed it. Cant wait for them to unmask!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Out For Delivery whoot


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Out For Delivery whoot


You always send amazing reaps Saki. I am looking forward to your victim posting pictures. It is a highlight of the reaper exchange.

Everyone has received such great reaps so far. With several more expected to be delivered this week, I can hardly wait for photos of all the treats that will be received.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Such amazing job reapers! Everyone’s gifts are so cool! I love looking through all the posts, everyone has but so much time and effort into their gifts. Love it


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> You always send amazing reaps Saki. I am looking forward to your victim posting pictures. It is a highlight of the reaper exchange.
> 
> Everyone has received such great reaps so far. With several more expected to be delivered this week, I can hardly wait for photos of all the treats that will be received.


I agree! 

There is so much talent on this forum


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright guys, i'm back from vacation and haven't yet solved this mystery!!

Any guesses on the anagram!? (Maybe i'm just wasting my time thinking it means something?  )

The words Optical Momento and the spaces provided are like this 

*_* *_ _* *_ _ _* *_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Package delivered to front door 
yaaaaaaaa I hope you like your Reap my dear victim


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone is getting some goodies from Madam Medusa’s soon!! Just need to bribe the bats and hitch them up!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kerimonster said:


> Alright guys, i'm back from vacation and haven't yet solved this mystery!!
> 
> Any guesses on the anagram!? (Maybe i'm just wasting my time thinking it means something?  )
> 
> ...


Fun teaser! Can you post a closer photo of the ticket? Hard for my old eyes to read. anything on the back?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Package delivered to front door
> yaaaaaaaa I hope you like your Reap my dear victim



Darn! I am not home yet!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> Package delivered to front door
> yaaaaaaaa I hope you like your Reap my dear victim



How many of us got up and checked their door when they saw this!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Windborn said:


> How many of us got up and checked their door when they saw this!


LOL i have so done that when others have posted this.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry kerrimonster. I don't get it
Windborm. I like that. But I don't think it's mine. Darn it.
Oh. And sakis present has been delivered to the door. Windborn I'm at work. But you're right I'm going to go in the front door.
Well dear victim my gift is on its way. You will know who I am when you see the return address. I've done you before I think


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger, fantastic reap!! I absolutely love that sign...and the items with the creepy backstories were a great idea!

Kerimonster, I simply have no idea what your teaser could mean, lol. I will keep thinking...I like the cute popcorn buckets, though!!




* I have already finished being reaped, but my reapers, Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet sent me one last funny Halloween card! Thanks, guys, it made me giggle!! 







View attachment 562571


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

OMG I WAS REAPED!!! OMG OMG OMG. XPIRED! YOU ARE BLOODY FANTASTIC!!! 

A pelt - still not sure what animal... but according to the tag it's a Louisiana voodoo swamp cat! 
And then 3 beautiful amazing unbelievable skulls. If I am not mistaken it is an antelope of some type, a coyote and a mountain lion! (correct me if I am wrong Xpired) All of which appear to have been found while hiking as you can see they were naturally cleaned by the wild!






























View attachment 562583


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

I completely forgot!!! There were also treats for my fur babies!!! A bag of cat treats, a bag of puppy bones (not made from real puppies) and a puppy pumpkin chew toy!! 

I will have more pictures coming


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I've been Reaped by......................SAKI GIRL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It came earlier today but I had a friend over (helping me move bins so I could decorate inside). She has heard me talk about SR for years so it was fun to share my reap with her here.

First the box, boy was it heavy! It was ominously sprayed black with pumpkins (and the whole box was wrapped in mailing tape)-








First peek, holy crap! look at all this stuff -








There was a card with a letter inside and when I read it was from Saki I started shivering with anti......cipation! I forgot to take a pic of the card and Saki has actually sent me three other cards with token gifts as teasers. I'm a bad victim cuz I didn't post. I took pictures with my old digital camera and they came out shaky, did not know if was me or the camera, but I wasn't taking any chance with my reap pics so I used my new Samsung S9 phone. I've never downloaded pictures from my phone to my computer before; lucky for me it was very easy!

More to come........


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I've been Reaped? I'm so spoiled. Thank you so much. All three kids love their goodies, even the furry one. I'll have to login to the computer to share the pictures in more detail?thank you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Still waiting on the computer to load. I think it's finally died. This site doesnt like my phone. Sorry for the crummy pictures. Thank you so much?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Wickedwench! How awesome that you got goodies for your fur babies, too! Can't wait to see the rest of the pics!

I'm excited to see your reap, Tannasgach! 

Awesome reap, moonwitchkitty!! Love the tea cup, lanterns and crystals and stones! Your kitty got treats, too! Yay!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

more from Saki.....

Everything was wrapped in what I believe was black ground cover material, (genius!) which I can always use to stuff props or put under a mask. The 'GhostStories' book is actually a box that opens and inside there was a whole bunch a black tealights, which were on my list. She also sent a skelly rat and a glow in dark rat, socks (also on my list) a bloody taper and a beautiful pewter candle holder!! I told my SR I was decorating my bathroom in a Sleepy Hollow/HH theme and man Saki nailed it! I've been unsuccessfully looking for pewter/Colonial items at thrift shops and the candle holder is absolutely perfect, perfect, perfect - love, love, love!!








Saki must have stalked me because I love boxes with goodies inside and she send me a whole suitcase!









with Goodies!!







A _Sleepy Hollow_ dvd! She looked in her crystal ball and knew I did not have this movie but I wanted it to play during my Halloween party this year! And more black led tea lights - I use scented candles all season but at my party I use the led's because, well....my friends are a bunch of drunks and I don't need anyone accidentally setting my house on fire. I'm sort of a candle holder collector andI also use them on my front porch Halloween night for the tots. 

Speaking of candles.........my girl hit me up good!!







This is my first year using pumpkin items and check out that cool JOL candle! Got me some dripping wax SH theme candles which Saki recommends using the tea lights so the hot glue doesn't melt. She also recommends that I use the yellow candle for the silver candle holder so I'll use the dripping blood candle in my Dracula area and that red candle is perfect for my slayer box that Seelie made for me in a previous SR. She also sent two black taper holders and a very unique, brass looking lantern that lights up!

Saki, I know you paint but do you sew too? Because she sent a really beautiful hand made pillow cover -








Stay tuned, folks, there's more....


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Saki was gazing into her crystal ball again and found out I love to read, I read every night, and in October I always read some classic horror story so she sent me some books although she says, "_since this theme is in your bathroom well it surly needs a little library of reading material!"_ 








and check out the killer illustrations in this book!!








She also sent me a HorseShoe!!! I really, really wanted one and have absolutely no idea where to find a freaking horseshoe in this town, ain't no horses around here! Much appreciated!

Okay, you guys ready? Look what Saki painted!!!








How cool is that!!! and guess what? It's a box!







and inside that box is a book -the exact same book I had posted on pinterest board!! 

Now Saki wanted to make sure I didn't get confused and think it was Christmas with all these gifts so she sent me a little reminder -







Too cool - it's a SR candle holder! _*sniff*_

OMG Saki you make me cry, I absolutely LOVE everything you sent and made for me I can't even begin to thank you enough. Thank You, Thank You, Thank You! I really appreciate your time, your generosity and your creativity for giving me a reap that is customed for me and my theme. I had so much fun opening everything, as always you go above and beyond. Girl, you ROCK!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reaps everyone, all the reapers are so generous and creative this year. I checked USPS after work today and my victim is getting reaped on Thursday, if Florence allows.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loveing all the reaps


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got a wonderful teaser box today!!!! I’m so excited! Freddy Kruger is my FAVORITE!!!! Love this card so much. And I found some red lights in a little coffin box!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Packaged delivered at 2:25pm est today. Hope you enjoyed what I sent dear Victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Saki was gazing into her crystal ball again and found out I love to read, I read every night, and in October I always read some classic horror story so she sent me some books although she says, "_since this theme is in your bathroom well it surly needs a little library of reading material!"_
> View attachment 562679
> 
> 
> ...


I am so glad you like everything and that it all made it to you not broken. 
i tell you what you were a challenge i did not know much about the headless horseman so this was a good education for me lol 
you were right that was weed burrier i wrapped it in i love that stuff i make garland from it also for out side haha dose not get ruined. 
The candles i made with the hot glue so ya burning them would be bad idea lol tea lights way better . I am so glad i could make your reap amazing for you and that you like it all your reap was very fun to put together and you will have to tell me how those books are xoxo


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Tannasgach, great reap!! I LOVE all the Sleepy Hollow items and the pewter candlestick holder!

dee, awesome teaser!! How cool is that card??


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I got a card today, I'm so excited!!









View attachment 562723


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok....so my day did not go at all how I planned and I ended up in meetings most of the day and not getting my pictures posted this morning. So sorry to make you wait Reaper!! Here are the pictures of my amazing Reap - Part II !

First thing I pulled out were these beautiful signs. I am going to hang them in my kitchen I think (I am just now realizing I left the ribbon hanging across the kitty).








Then these WONDERFUL changing portraits...I tried to catch them on their spooky side. I LOVE them and was impressed by the quality and especially love that they have fold out picture stands on the back so you can put them up like a regular picture frame. They will go perfect on my behind the couch table with my other spooky portraits!








There was so much....including these great bat and pumpkin lights








And this very thoughtful collection of items for my new bathroom theme to go with my barnacle bust I got this year! Spookerstar and I have talked about mermaid skeletons for years and this one will fit perfectly on my shelf. The net will be go great with my lighting on my shelves and the fish. I literally hugged him when I pulled him out of the box. I LOVE him. 















Can you believe it....there is MORE! The fantastic pumpkin and candelabra that I am already scheming what to do with!








And then there was this bell. Its perfect and has an antique feel and has nothing to do with anything on my list of likes and is yet marvelously PERFECT. As soon as I rang it I got a little chill---I have never been to or seen a seance (other than in movies) but immediately I thought seance bell. And then I thought ohh..or haunted hotel them to go with my spooky phone I got last year! The sound just screams eerie horror movie. I bet you know just he sound I mean. I am starting to wonder if I know my Reaper because she seems to know me very well. 














Here is the card that came with it--in case you can't read it from my picture it says my reaper hopes I am having as much fun being reaped as she is having reaping me. I can't adequately express to you dear reaper how grateful or happy you have made me. Such an amazing collection of items that I can feel the thoughtfulness in every one.














Here is part one and two together (minus the socks of course because I have been wearing those!). Look at all this amazingness. 








Thank you Reaper!! I can't wait to find out who you are.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

If you have not been reaped and are wondering if you EVER will...guess what? I may be your reaper!! I am almost ready..the thing I was working on is drying....


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

My dear victim, fear not another package is on it’s way with hopes of burning your work negativity away! And perhaps one more will depart by Thursday, riding the tides of Florence from the land of eBay!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wickedwench said:


> OMG I WAS REAPED!!! OMG OMG OMG. XPIRED! YOU ARE BLOODY FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> A pelt - still not sure what animal... but according to the tag it's a Louisiana voodoo swamp cat!
> And then 3 beautiful amazing unbelievable skulls. If I am not mistaken it is an antelope of some type, a coyote and a mountain lion! (correct me if I am wrong Xpired) All of which appear to have been found while hiking as you can see they were naturally cleaned by the wild!
> ...


I do hope you like what I sent. It was a very different, and I must say morbid package, even by our hardcore Halloween forum standards.  If not for your list as well as a comment you made a few years ago on the forum I would not have sent you what I did. I felt I was kind of going out on a limb hoping that you would appreciate these items as they are not easy to come by. 

The pelt is a cougar and was professionally tanned so if properly cared for (indoor use or protected outdoor use, keep it dry and treat it like any piece of leather) it won't ever deteriorate or smell funky or anything. And for those who are wondering, no, professionally tanned pelts and furs do not attract insects or get infested even though I have heard people say that on this forum in an authoritative way. Maybe something that was home-tanned by someone not knowing what they were doing would have issues but not something that was done professionally. That's why you can buy fur coats and leather jackets and wear them for years. (I will get off my soapbox on that subject but google it if in doubt). 

The antelope was also professionally cleaned and sealed. Both these items came from a real hoodoo practitioner that uses such things in her ceremonies.

The jawbones are also a cougar, just not the same cougar as the pelt. Those were a mountain hike find. I would have done something with them for you but have had recent health issues and decided you would enjoy incorporating these unique, hard to find items in your way. 

At the very least the horns on the antelope make it look really sinister in a Voodoo or evil witch setting, especially with the right lighting. 

Yes, the other two skulls are mountain lion and coyote. None of the animals in your reap were hunted.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow so much happened here last night! Wickedwench/X-Pired what a wonderful reap. At first I was a little freaked out and then envious. I love the backstories of the bones. 
Tanna, Saki really spoiled you! The box reminded me of a coffin when I first saw it. I bet your bathroom will be amazing. I hope you post photos. That painted box is so beautiful
Moonwitchkitty I love your puffer fish, cup and purple lantern. I must have missed who your reaper was. They sent you such unique things!
dee14399 amazing teaser! I love that card. I wonder if they lights go in the card? 
Witchful Thinking I cant believe you received another great package. Those signs are beautiful. I love that you are going to have a nautical nightmare bathroom. Cant wait to see it. And, your reaper still hasn't come forward. How mysterious!

So much reaping it makes my heart happy. 
Sent my victim their package with a colony of bats that live in my attic. If they are not blown off course with Florence they will arrive at their destination tomorrow.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

As I sit here patiently waiting to be reaped I'm preparing to send out my victims box. Sending it out Friday after a last minute stop to look for fillers. I hope you like it all my dear victim.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witchy46, fun teaser card!!

Witchful Thinking, awesome reap! I love those three wall hanging pictures or the kitty, skull and bat!

I can't wait to see more reaps!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow so many awesome reaps. I haven't even made it through the whole list. I'm in it though. I've been MIA but here in spirit and lurkyness ?


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I’ve been following along and love seeing what all of you are sending to each other.

Is there a link to this for last year? I looked but could not find anything. I would love to see photos of gifts from years past.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh look, someone, got delivered a reap today I wonder who it may be? 


Muhahahahahahaha


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I’ve been following along and love seeing what all of you are sending to each other.
> 
> Is there a link to this for last year? I looked but could not find anything. I would love to see photos of gifts from years past.


https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/178513-big-reaper-2017-teasers-pictures-reaps-thread.html

If you search "reaper" you can pretty much all of them. Have fun.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

I have to say there are some really awesome, over the top thoughtful reaps this year. You guys are killing it.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I got REAPED today!!!!

Thank you so much Dead ED I loved everything!! Everyone at work was oohing and ahhing over everything!! 

I really loved the witch box and everything in it, did you make it?
I got a ouija bag, skelly frog, some cool test tubs, a hearts desire jar, Halloween towels witch I love!! 
There was some witchy ribbon, stickers, Halloween syringe, witch shoe covers you can never have to many of those!! I also believe they did a spell on the box, it was so small and when I opened it up it was never ending!! Thanks you so much!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Glad you like it! 

Yea I made the book box. I probably shouldn't tell you this but, you know those projects that don't go right? That's the one. I almost burnt it, but I figured a demon possessed it so it wouldn't have helped. LOL 

BTW The lettering on the side is an easter egg


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, witchy46!! Love the froggy, ouija bag, stickers...and that witch box is awesome!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchy46 I love that box and Ouija bag! Lucky witch!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Great reap Witchy46, I love the test tubes.

The postman attempted to reap my victim today, but did not leave the box. A trip to the post office is in my victim's future.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Kelloween said:


> If you have not been reaped and are wondering if you EVER will...guess what? I may be your reaper!! I am almost ready..the thing I was working on is drying....


This made me LOL


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

or *I* might be your reaper!!!! 

everything is boxed and ready to ship out. I traveled near and far to collect the trinkets inside your package, dear victim and...as I always do....I forgot to let you know who sent it. Lol. 

My victim is west of the Mississippi and one of the items in the box will give them a warm, fuzzy feeling.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

i love the Hearts Desire bottle...i need one of those!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Wicked wench. Looks like you are one happy camper. Nice reap
Tanna. Saki always comes through. What a wonderful reap
Dee1. Very nice teaser 
Witchy 46. Nice card
Witchful thinking I love changing pictures. I have a few. That card is amazing. And it was a wonderful reap.
Kelloween. That could be me. Maybe you are painting me a sign
Or maybe it could be hear the fire.
Or maybe even spookerstar.
Or maybe even spookygirl. 
Well. nothing here so it's not dead ed. Lol
Witchy46. So you're Eddie victim. Nice reap. I was looking at that frog skelly thinking I need to get one of those


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

My package will go out tomorrow. Still upset one of the projects was an epic fail. But never fear my victim it's coming. I hope you like what I made as I am not a crafty person.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

So here is a picture of the card I received. And I finished coloring one of the adult coloring pages my reaper sent as a teaser. I loved coloring it


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Cute card, hallorenescene...love your coloring page!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Such amazing things being sent out! I’m still waiting on the last thing for my victim to arrive. Then off to the post office it goes.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Witchy46.. what an amazing reap! Love the witch box and heart's desire bottle! Great job DeadED


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Omg! I was reaped! I was reaped! Box 1 of 2 arrived today! To my reaper who ever you are thank so so much for the gifts I love them so much&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. When I opened the box I found the most beautiful witch themed wreath&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;, I'm going to hang it up today! Then under it nestled in tissue paper was a homemade spell book and a stand for it&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I love it so much too! I have always wanted to make one for myself but have never gotten around to it. Thank you again my reaper, I can't over state how much i love everything. I can't wait to see what the second box holds when it arrives. 

Edited to add: Thank you for using the memory spell from Charmed, it's one of my favorite shows. I own the complete series.









View attachment 562967


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Omg! I was reaped! I was reaped! Box 1 of 2 arrived today! To my reaper who ever you are thank so so much for the gifts I love them so much??. When I opened the box I found the most beautiful witch themed wreath??, I'm going to hang it up today! Then under it nestled in tissue paper was a homemade spell book and a stand for it??. I love it so much too! I have always wanted to make one for myself but have never gotten around to it. Thank you again my reaper, I can't over state how much i love everything. I can't wait to see what the second box holds when it arrives. 

View attachment 562965


View attachment 562967


View attachment 562969


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Who is your reaper?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

They said I would soon know. I guess all will be revealed when my 2nd box arrives. By the return address I have a good idea who it is. I'll wait to the 2nd box arrives before I say anything.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spooky_Girl1980, omg! Beautiful wreath and I am in love with that spell book!! (I am a Charmed fan, too!!!) I can't wait to see box two!


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

such beautiful reaps everyone is getting. So excited to be a part of the 2nd one. It will be my first and you guys are all showing me what to strive for, to make it special for my victim!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Witchy Kitty, I know it took my breath away when I open the box and saw it.


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I was reaped today...although who my reaper was, I have not a clue! So thank you reaper for the cute shelf sitters and the JOL.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice reap, Pretty Little Nightmare! That JoL will look awesome lit up! The shelf sitters are cute. I especially like the cat!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spookygirl. That wreath turned out nice
Love everything about it. And I'd say someone pulled off a very nice spell book.
Pretty little nightmare. Nice. But is that a teaser or your gift


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Although they're a little grumpy from being roused from their idleness, my monkeys are heading out. Keep your eyes peeled my dear victim!_


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

DeadED said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> Yea I made the book box. I probably shouldn't tell you this but, you know those projects that don't go right? That's the one. I almost burnt it, but I figured a demon possessed it so it wouldn't have helped. LOL
> 
> BTW The lettering on the side is an easter egg



The book box looks awesome! May I ask how you got the graphic on the inside lid of the box?


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty Little Nightmare, I love your reap. Those shelf guys are so cute and vintage looking!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> The book box looks awesome! May I ask how you got the graphic on the inside lid of the box?


After many ideas of what to put on the cover, the witches calendar won. 

Credit for that goes to https://covenofthecatta.wordpress.com/2013/12/14/the-witches-wheel-of-the-year-with-many-names-old-and-new/

Adjusted the size and printed on beige cardstock and mod podged it in. 

Sounds simple but the demon of the box made it more difficult than it should have been. LOL


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Although they're a little grumpy from being roused from their idleness, my monkeys are heading out. Keep your eyes peeled my dear victim!_


What a fun box, I have a feeling someone is going to be really happy


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Uh-oh, I fell behind on reaps. So much awesomeness and thoughtfulness!

Some of my favs:
X-Pired - I have no idea on where you buy an animal skull, but they look very interesting.
Witchful Thinking - such great gifts but I think the clock is still my favorite, so unique.
Witchy46 - killer witch box, would like to know what "Easter egg" Dead Ed put on the side of the box.
Hallorenescene - you did a beautiful job coloring the pumpkin, very pretty.
Spooky Girl - that's an enchanting, raven feather witch wreath.
Pretty Little Nightmare - I'm intrigued by the carving on your pumpkin, is he winking?
Giggle - loving the "Flying Monkey Delivery Company"


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Pretty Little Nightmare said:


> I was reaped today...although who my reaper was, I have not a clue! So thank you reaper for the cute shelf sitters and the JOL.


The face of that Jack o Lantern makes me crack up so badly. Love it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Giggle fairy. If it has to do with flying monkeys. It must be headed towards mich


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> Giggle fairy. If it has to do with flying monkeys. It must be headed towards mich


"mich"...if you meant to type what I think you did, then I agree, I was thinking it was heading there, too, lol.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

DeadED said:


> What a fun box, I have a feeling someone is going to be really happy


_Thank you so much DeadED! I sure hope so. I had a fun time putting the reap together this year. Although we have a storm headed this way, it's coming AFTER Secret Reaper, unlike last year._ 



Tannasgach said:


> Giggle - loving the "Flying Monkey Delivery Company"


_Thank you very much Tannasgach! My monkeys serve me well!_ 



hallorenescene said:


> Giggle fairy. If it has to do with flying monkeys. It must be headed towards mich


_We shall see hallorenescene! We shall see! Keep a watchful eye on the lookout._


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh boy Oh boy!!! I have been trying to finish up for my VICTIM! I have run into several Snags. I have torn part of it apart and I am redesigning at last minute. Why do I keep making something Bigger and Bigger and then I can't close it. When will I learn?? All the ideas that are crawling out of my head. I literally fly home from work to work on the reaper. I drag myself to work the next day so I can fly home again to work on reaper. Cant work and the rest of the world see I am BUSY!! GO AWAY AND LEAVE ME TO MY REAPER PROJECT. .................................. I feel so much Better. Thank you.


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"Here we go again!" Bertha chirped to her companions. 
"Got the directions? I remember what happened last time!" Bradly was obviously still a bit disgruntled over the adventures from the last delivery made by the Bat Brigade. He was a bat of simple needs and adventures were NOT something he needed. 
"Hrmmph. Of course I do. East then south?... or was it west first... Nevermind! Let's go!"

Everything went well at first. East was easy! The trio had no problem as they crossed the state. Then, just as they got to the state line they began to feel an ominous thickening of the air. A beeping on Benny's EyeWatch alerted them to the problem. 

"Bad storm ahead, Boss! Gotta divert north!"
So north (and a bit west) they went!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow once again I love the reaps Whitful Thinking you lucky dog. I want it!! Moonwhitch so cool!! Tannasgash talk about making out. Dee14399 your teaser was great. So much going on I don't have time to look at it all. I need to finish my reap. I need to FINISH!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

So many great reaps!! WOW!!! 
Now Dear victim, yours will go out tomorrow!! Sorry for the close to the last minute shipping!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ich bin geerntet worden!!

wait....hang on....little adjustment here....

Я был пожинает!!!

dagnabit...~kick~

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!

that's better



dbruner said:


> The postman attempted to reap my victim today, but did not leave the box. A trip to the post office is in my victim's future.


Thank you DB! Love it. Pictures will come this weekend because I'm wiped out tonight (and need to charge the camera.) Very much appreciate everything, though...as does The Deduction who has already absconded with alllll the bubble wrap and ribbons!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

The Auditor, I’m looking forward to seeing the photos of your reap.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

AHHHHHHH....oh shhhh shhh. Have to calm down----I had to sneak in here to even post. <whispering loudly> I got home and have a package!! Below is all I know so far! We have company this evening so I have not been able to open it yet. The suspense is killing me. I can't believe I have been reaped AGAIN. My sweetest most generous reaper...I don't know whats in there yet but the shipping amount posted on the box by the post office by itself is SO generous!! I will for sure come back and post tonight once I get to open it!


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank u so much to my secret reaper i love love everything and so do my fur babies everything is so awesome


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Skullie. Sounds intriguing. What ever can it be. I hope its for me. I love home made. Adore it. Oh. Bother. Your little bats aren't coming my way.
Or to girl it could be yours.
Oh my. And here's the auditor. Been silent for a while. Looking forward to what the gerbils dragged in.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ADITOR. LOVE YOUR ReAP. all of it's nice. But those pillows are the boss


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright guys... I still haven't solved this anagram. (You would think after the billions of escape rooms i've gone to this would be an easy one!) 

Any more guesses!? I was thinking " I am ... ......." 

View attachment 563113




Side note for my victim: Sorry i've had to wait until the last minute. That's just how things go around here!  Hopefully you enjoy your package that will be arriving soon!


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Alright guys... I still haven't solved this anagram. (You would think after the billions of escape rooms i've gone to this would be an easy one!) 

Any more guesses!? "I am too _ _ _ _ _ _ _" 

View attachment 563113




Side note for my victim: Sorry i've had to wait until the last minute. That's just how things go around here!  Hopefully you enjoy your package that will be arriving soon!


----------



## ShadyAcre (Jul 3, 2017)

I think it may be “I am not complete”.

Been contemplating it since you first posted it, but only noticed the dash dot thing at the bottom tonight. Good thing too, because I’d had smoke rolling out my ears from my gears jamming every time I thought about it hard. 

Even if I’m wrong, that is a fantastic puzzle!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

To my victim your box is being shipped out tomorrow! Sorry for the wait had to wait for on more local place to put out the Halloween decor.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

First I want to say I can barely keep up with my reapings let alone this thread. The Halloween wonders are hitting so fast I got terribly behind. I plan to catch up this weekend and check out/post on all the incredible reapings that have been posted. But first I am going to revel in my reap. Part III I might add!! STILL no reveal from my Reaper. I did not want to wish my company gone tonight but I was counting down the hours until she left so I could open my box and when I did I wondered......Can you be best friends with a person you have never met, spoken to or even messaged directly?!?!

I opened the box and audibly gasped...from the kitchen my husband said "sounds like she did a good job"
I mean look at this box...how could I not be happy--there was a perfect Jack O'Lantern smiling out at me. The traditional type I said I love.
And the smell...you can't smell this picture but the most wonderful smell was coming from this box of wonders.








After pulling out the two Jack O'Lanterns (which were loaded with stuff) this was my view. At this point my husband, who is the sweetest most incredibly supportive, but not that into Halloween guy had come into the room and unlike any reap before started reaching into the box to pull out the wonderful candles before stopping himself saying "oops sorry this is your reap". Thats what a spell you cast Reaper! I dared not hope....is that a throw pillow I see?








YES! I love it!!








Next came this gorgeous cauldron. Its the most wonderful size and weight - I love holding it. I only had the giant plastic cauldrons - nothing like this.
I have never even seen one like this in a store or I would have snapped it up. And these wonderful herb bundles that I think my Reaper made that I think are called smudges which the card said are to ward off any negativity. It made me feel very happy...and witchy.














I also got this incredible smaller cauldron candle which smells divine.








And this beautiful spider web table runner!








There were these wonderful stamps and ink pads and stickers - perfect for my crafting and scrapbooking.








Then I pulled out this perfect spirit board cutting board! My husband said "uh oh" because I have always had a curiosity but fear of these. For many reasons I won't go into here I have always been a little afraid of these and won't allow one in my house (the actual ouija board). Laugh at me if you will but I have personal reasons. However this was the PERFECT way to walk the line. I LOVE it. Brilliant job Reaper! I am 100% going to use and enjoy this (in the kitchen).








Here are those candles filling my home (I haven't even lit them yet and my house smells SO good) with incredible fall smells.
View attachment 563133


And then there was this beautiful flute which I am currently drinking out of. More of my new favorite Halloween ankle socks!! This fantastic broom!








I also go this wonderful coffin...I am sorry to report Reaper that the lid (despite your careful and thoughtful bubble wrap AND being packaged inside the pumpkin) came in about 12 pieces. I might be able to salvage it with some glue but even if I don't I think this bottom portion is totally wonderful and usable exactly as is to serve snacks or dips!








I also go my new favorite Jack O'Lantern that lights up which will light my home for many years to come - and this adorable guy who I filled with all the webs that my Reaper has sent--he is overflowing!














For perspective on how overwhelmed with gratitude I feel here is everything I have received all together. It fills my dining room table! Unreal!








Here to you Secret Reaper---I feel like I need to get on a plane and come give you a hug my witchy sister. Your generosity has filled my heart.
I feel like I want to send YOU a gift of thank you when I find out who you are but only after you teach me your magical reaping ways!


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I sent mine out today! And I got a pink slip telling me I have to sign for a package...I don't think I ordered anything lately that requires a signature so I can only imagine it's the reaper gift...which is a bit...difficult. We have a big closed gate so they can't really get in touch with me...and I can't just have them leave the package. Again assuming it's the reaper gift...no idea if it is or not.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Wow witchful thinking... amazing reap! Well done to your reaper, they did an amazing job. Love everything! 

I'm so sorry to my victim who is having to wait for their reap.. It's more crawling than winging it's way to you. The delivery gremlins have put on their snorkles and according to the tracking are preparing for the long swim over to you.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Kerimonster. I'm still just as confused. 
Shading acre. Good suggestion. And it makes sense.
Witchful thinking. What a wonderful reap. That pillow bites big time. I love it. And cool smudgies. That was something on my list too. Yes. That is sad the lid got broken. But it will be perfect for snacks. Wow. What a nice reap


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is another picture I colored from my secret reaper


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Fantastic reap guttercat! Loving the Hitchhiking Ghosts portraits and the Frankenstein/Bride pillows!

Wow Witchful! Your Reaper had a lot of fun this year . Loving the ouija cutting board, the Bite pillow, the classic JOL, just everything.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Great coloring on the kitty hallorenescene!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

One more package needs to travel your way Dear Victim. Something fishy that way goes! And with it, a small token from a new Halloween movie favorite that your list brought to my attention........


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kerimonster said:


> Alright guys... I still haven't solved this anagram. (You would think after the billions of escape rooms i've gone to this would be an easy one!)
> 
> Any more guesses!? "I am too _ _ _ _ _ _ _"
> 
> ...



I bet Shadyacre is right! Does "I am not complete" relate to your likes and dislikes?


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> Thank u so much to my secret reaper i love love everything and so do my fur babies everything is so awesome


OMG I'm obsessing over the bates motel set!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

OMG I am so into everything, and I'm not even caught up yet! So sorry for the delay victim, but I'm nearly there. Had a bit of a mishap and had to reconfigure. Just two more items I'm finalizing tonight! Hopefully you'll keep puzzling over other things until I can send.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

guttercat33 said:


> Thank u so much to my secret reaper i love love everything and so do my fur babies everything is so awesome



Guttercat33 sorry after putting everything together I forgot to put a letter in. Hope these things work for your haunt. I don't know how to make the type of ghost you had on your list but ran across this Martha Steward tutorial. Maybe you can modify it to fit your needs. 
I loved that you are a Haunted Mansion fan too. My office at work is all Haunted Mansion and those almost didn't' make it into your box. They might have come to work with me if I had anymore wall space left. 
I really enjoyed your psycho themed bathroom on your wish list. the fingers are actually soap. 
My coworker Igor made your throw pillows and when she decided to put a secret pocket in there I thought it cried out for something, and that monkey just jumped right in. 
And finally the Redrum glass was the most fun to acquire. I took a little day trip to Estes Park where the Stanley Hotel is located. The brewpub in that town has a lovely Redrum ale. I did sacrifice and have a glass in your honor.
Happy Haunting!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

This thread keeps speeding up. I went to bed early and woke up to three pages! Pretty Little Nightmare what a cute reap. I love the JOL!
Hallorenescene you are an artist! Looks like you are having fun with that coloring book
Auditor cant wait to see your treats
Gogglefairy your box is so fun...flying monkeys...
Witchful Thinking I cant even believe what wonderful things you found in that box. That cauldron is amazing, and that cutting board spooky and perfect. Gives me goosebumps just thinking about it. Cant wait to see your house when you have everything decorated! Wish we knew who your generous reaper was


----------



## Pretty Little Nightmare (Aug 12, 2013)

I know, the JOL cracks me too. His face is perfectly unique and he will fit in great with my collection! My stepdaughter came down last night and was trying to steal him. I was like "beat it kid!" Lol one of my reapers once sent me rats as a joke and my stepdaughter was thrilled to take them...she still has them up in her closet. Ugh. 
The shelf sitters are so cute. I love how vintage they look too!


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

Where did you get that cutting board, I LOVE IT!! That was an amazing reap but I love the cutting board!! 

Everyone is doing such a great job, it's like Christmas but better! 




Witchful Thinking said:


> First I want to say I can barely keep up with my reapings let alone this thread. The Halloween wonders are hitting so fast I got terribly behind. I plan to catch up this weekend and check out/post on all the incredible reapings that have been posted. But first I am going to revel in my reap. Part III I might add!! STILL no reveal from my Reaper. I did not want to wish my company gone tonight but I was counting down the hours until she left so I could open my box and when I did I wondered......Can you be best friends with a person you have never met, spoken to or even messaged directly?!?!
> 
> I opened the box and audibly gasped...from the kitchen my husband said "sounds like she did a good job"
> I mean look at this box...how could I not be happy--there was a perfect Jack O'Lantern smiling out at me. The traditional type I said I love.
> ...


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Ohhhh ShadyAcre!!! I think you're right!!!! And now I feel so dumb for not figuring it out myself! haha (That being said I haven't had more than 15 minutes to really sit down and think about it.) 

Thanks for the help!!  




ShadyAcre said:


> I think it may be “I am not complete”.
> 
> Been contemplating it since you first posted it, but only noticed the dash dot thing at the bottom tonight. Good thing too, because I’d had smoke rolling out my ears from my gears jamming every time I thought about it hard.
> 
> Even if I’m wrong, that is a fantastic puzzle!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Guttercat, great reap! Love the Hitchhiking Ghosts pictures, ghost, skelly monkey and the furbaby toys! 

Witchful Thinking, fantastic reap! I love the big cauldron and mini cauldron candle, the socks, cider web wax tart, cutting board, stamps, broom, sage sticks, pillow, lol. 

Hallorenescene, awesome coloring page!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Guttercat that is an amazing reap! I love the ghost portraits. I wish I had some crafty skills to make gems like that. And that ghost is superb!!! It gives me chills already. I am in awe of the talent in this forum. I have started conversations with complete strangers in Target numerous times while in the Halloween section, explaining the projects I have seen here. Then I show them the forum on my phone! I love getting others excited. I ordered some fish skellys on eBay and now the seller says he's addicted to this forum.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I got it Reaper! Please don’t be concerned. Lots of work hours this week. I’m oh so grateful for your generosity and thinking of my beloved fur babies!

























































Also if you haven’t been reaped yet, it will be coming! Edited to say: it’s on the way! Should be there Monday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I haave been scanning these scanning posts and I will come back and really read and savor the photos this weekend when I have more time. Great things! I love that quote from witchy46 "It's like Christmas but better"


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My dear victim, your box is on it's way. You should have it on Monday.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

HauntedDiva, great reap! Love the candles, the bat pumpkin, all the skellies and the vintage Halloween framed card! Cute fur babies, too!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Got the camera charged! Thank you again, dbruner!

Let's start here, with this lovely quilt..









and the back. (funky shape because I draped it on my couch for the photo)









and this awesome Halloween collection









and this equally awesome Day of the Dead collection


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Auditor...Love that quilt!!! A Halloween postcard book sounds awesome, too! Great reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I showed you guys pics of when I tried out the Halloween cookie pans that I got as one of my SR gifts from Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet. Today, I tried out the Halloween pancake molds and want to show you those, too! 

(Side note: I tried one of the Fall pancake recipes that they sent, too, but I didn't get pics. I made the Pumpkin Pancakes with Browned Butter Syrup. It was too thick of a batter to use with the molds, but very yummy as regular pancakes! The browned butter syrup was super fantastic and will be definitely made again and again, lol.) 

I made a regular, thinner buttermilk pancake batter to try with the molds and it worked much better. Here is a pic of a few of them!! How cute are these??? Thanks, again, Reapers!










I have been loving all the reaps, so far...I can't wait to see the rest of them!!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"It's always something on these trips" muttered Bradley. "I swear I am getting a transfer to some other division. No more deliveries for this bat!
"Hey, Benny! I think we are going the wrong way again! Pretty sure our destination is on the other side of the riiiverrr!"









(and a cookie to anyone who gets the movie reference!  )


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Auditor, I am so glad everything arrived safely and you liked it! Happy Halloween! Now I can breathe easy and go back through the other reaps


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

looking through the last 8 pages trying to get caught up! I didn't realize I hadn't been on in THAT long. Everyone is getting awesome reaps! Those are such big boxes, I hope my victim won't mind a mini one. 

I just finished putting together the last project. I was supposed to finish two days ago, but ran into a few problems, I made it work though. It still turned out really cool. Going out tomorrow....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Haunted diva. That picture is great. And I love the dog and scorpion skeletons. Very nice reap.
Auditor. Love the quilt. That is a precious gift. That took time.
Witchykitty. Those look yummy


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whoa....Auditor, that quilt is absolutely beautiful! Did you make that dbruner? Amazing skill!
Haunted Diva.....Wow, what a fantastic reap! I like how the retro picture has two black kitties - just like your two adorable furbabies.
Witchykitty..... those pancakes came out perfect, great job! *_(just wondering - aren't pancakes supposed to come frozen and go in the microwave?)_*
Windborn....your bat is cracking me up!


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

I wass reaped this morning by BR1MSTON3!!! What an awesome way to start the weekend! Thank you SO SO much for everything, I love it all! 
The Card 







Awesome skull candle holders!!! And Hocus Pocus salt and pepper shakers!







Amazing signs he also made - one from the Haunted Mansion and one from Hocus Pocus - already hanging up in my house!
View attachment 563429

Really cute ice cube trays, a spatula and an Autumn candle - smells great!







A really cute witch box with creepy cloth inside!







An awesome witch sign and some fabulous wands!







LOVE these candles - the light inside changes colors!







Love these Halloween towels!







And beautiful pumpkins!! Love the leaves on them!!







And Snow Whites Poison Apple sign & the apple!! LOVE it!














Thank you so so much again!! Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Great Reapsssss!!! Mine went out today, Finally!!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Ahhhhh!
I got Reaped today!!! 
My Secret Reaper totally kicked @$$!!!
OMG i am so excited!!! 
Reaper, you totally knocked it out of the park with your ideas, creativity and crafting skills!! OMG, you are amazing!! I didn’t see a name to properly thank you, but thank you so very very much!! I LOVE everything and it all goes so perfectly with my themes for my haunted walk thru!! My phone is only


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Tanna . Pancakes and microwaves. You are a young one.
Hostess with the mostess. Just wow. I love the poison apple sign and stand


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> Tanna . Pancakes and microwaves. You are a young one.


No, I'm old, I just don't cook. That's why I married a chef. 

Great witchy reap hostesswithmostess! Br1m did a great job on the poisoned apple and the signs, _amuck amuck amuck!_

TZ, a lot of fantastic crafting going on in your carnival reap! Loving the sundaes and what is that green thing, some kind of swamp monster?


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yay! My 2nd reaper box arrived this morning. My wonderful reaper was none other then bethene herself! Thank you so much for the wonderful gifts. My 2nd box contained a mortar and pedestal, a beautiful candle with a light bulb, a string of light up witch hats which I can't wait to play with tonight when I get home from work, a wonderful witches ball and two scrolls that go with it, a cool hanging ghoul and a awesome homemade severed head! I love everything bethene, thank you so much!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic reaps!!

hostesswiththemostess, love the card, Hocus Pocus items, socks, kitchen stuff, witch guide and sign, poison apple set up, pretty pumpkins...so many great things!

tzgirls, love the runes...your reaper did a great job on making some fantastically icky carnival treats, lol! I like how you saved the box decorations..I would have, too, they look awesome!

Spooky_Girl, love the witch hat lights, mortar and pestle, witch ball with scrolls...and that head is super creepy!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Tzgirl. Great stuff. I hear you are doing a carnival theme. 
Spooky girl. Your gift rocks. All of it. That head is the best
My victim should be getting their gift today or monday


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Fantastic reaps! Everyone is so talented here. Sadly I am not, so no I did not make the quilt. I got it at an arts and crafts show, I thought the Auditor would like the vintage vibe.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> a_granger, fantastic reap!! I absolutely love that sign...and the items with the creepy backstories were a great idea!
> 
> Kerimonster, I simply have no idea what your teaser could mean, lol. I will keep thinking...I like the cute popcorn buckets, though!!
> 
> ...



Lil Ghouliette found this card and it struck both our tickle bones so we bought it to send to you. lol


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Geez, leave the forum unopened for a few days and look at all the reaps that have happened. 


WitchfulThinking: Great reap. We have a similar bell we use when we are sick to get someone's attention or help.


Witchy46: Dead Ed really was busy crafting and what a clever box it really looks awesome. 


Spooky-Girl1980: Great wreath and book. I always love hanging Halloween wreaths on my door and above my fireplace.
Can't wait to see what is in the next box.


Pretty Little Nightmare: Love the carved pumpkin. I never know what to use to get such crisp cuts when carving those fake pumkins. The shelf sitter are too cute.


Giggle Fairy: What a fun looking box. Can't wait to see what is inside.


Guttercat33: Another fun reap. The ghostly head looks awesome. I wonder if it will glow under uv lighting. Wow there is so much in those photos to look at. The Frankie pillows I 'm sure will be a favorite of lil Ghouliette.


Witchful Thinking: Fantstic reap. Love everything, The spider table runner will look fantasic I bet when you ope it. I Adore the pillow too. Your Reaper did an amazing job!


Haunted Diva: I'd say you got reaped too! Look at all the skulls and skeleton animals. The witches apothecary jars and nice too. All in all another great reap well suited for it's Victim. Good job Reaper.


Auditor: Wow. I did not make a quilt this year for my victim D Bruner you did a great job on the one you made. I think Halloween quilts are a really special gift that will last for years to come. I love the vintage looking fabric you use for the back


Witchy Kitty: Great looking pancakes. Sorry the recipe did not work with them but the recipes looked too yummy not to send.


Windborn: I guess that package is not winging it's way to Arizona.


Hostess with the Mostess: Br1mston3 went all out finding and making unique witchy stuff. Great job. What a wonderful reap for someone who does the witches thing at Halloween. Adore the candle holders and the poison apple with saying.


TZgirls123: That is going to be one really creative Haunted Walk Through.


Spooky_Girl1980: Bethene you were one busy bee crafting. Nice reap. I feel like I am saying that a lot but none the less it is true.

Wow, That took a while to catch up with all the reaps that have happened in the last few days.


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't been on much lately thanks to a pinched nerve issue which makes me go to bed practically as soon as I get home so I just played catch up. All I can say is “Wow”. I swear the creativity increases each cycle. I can’t wait for the next!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Got a box today! No note so I don’t know who to thank.


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

Oh my gosh!! Reaper who ever you are I hope we are friends forever! This card made me squeal with excitement before I even opened it!! Then after reading it I was so excited I almost hugged it. Seriously could not have been better in any way and I wish I could think of the right words to express my love of it. 

Job well done, we’ve never met, but you certainly get me!! Thank you so much!! Happy Halloween!! ???


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

HauntedDiva said:


> I got it Reaper! Please don’t be concerned. Lots of work hours this week. I’m oh so grateful for your generosity and thinking of my beloved fur babies!
> View attachment 563351
> 
> View attachment 563353
> ...


Wow Haunted Diva what a big reap! I love that Skelly dog and scorpion. I have never seen one of those. The picture is beautiful too. Thanks for including photos of your cut fur babies. Who was your Reaper?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Got the camera charged! Thank you again, dbruner!
> 
> Let's start here, with this lovely quilt..
> 
> ...


Dbruner you reaped The Auditor really well! What a special treat to get a hand made quilt. I also love the nutcracker and the dia de los Muertos things. Good job!


----------



## tcloudy13 (Jun 21, 2017)

I was so excited I forgot to post pictures ?


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Gigglefairy your box is so fun...flying monkeys...


_Why thank you so much Spookerstar!_ 




Ghouliet said:


> Geez, leave the forum unopened for a few days and look at all the reaps that have happened.
> 
> 
> Giggle Fairy: What a fun looking box. Can't wait to see what is inside.


_Thank you Ghouliet! According to my monkeys, you'll have to wait until Monday evening to see what's in the box. I wish they would fly faster, but you know how the American Human Society is. Always setting guidelines on animal safety/cruelty. And monkeys are really lazy unless they're the ones that start up the buffoonery . . ._


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow! So many posts to look at I finally had to make a list! 
Witch Kitty those pancakes look yummy! I want to come to your house for breakfast. And again...amazing presentation!
Hostesswiththemostess, Br1mston3 sent you some great stuff. I love the Hocus Pocus salt and pepper shakers and a really creative pumpkin!
tzgirls123 that is some nasty food! can you take a close up of that green monster? I guess I didn't notice who your reaper was
Spooky_Girl1980 how special to be reaped by the Reaper Queen herself. What a creepy head she made for you. Ghoulishly delightful

For those impacted by Florence. Let us know if you are ok when you can. I imagine many are without power right now. Sending dry thoughts your way.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Not posting pics since I'm lazy but I got mine today. Thank you reaper. The Goosebumps toys are perfect.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Just threw a box to left of me. (Figure that one out)


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Dear victim, fedex has taken possession of your box. It’s definitely headed east and south and on its way! Hope you like it


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Such amazing reaps!! I love those skull candle holders and wands!! And that vintage pic with the 2 black kitties is adorable. So many beautiful treasures shared!!!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

dbruner said:


> Fantastic reaps! Everyone is so talented here. Sadly I am not, so no I did not make the quilt. I got it at an arts and crafts show, I thought the Auditor would like the vintage vibe.


You thought correctly. And as a semi-pro artisan myself, love even more that you were able to support another!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

A lot of great Reaps this year. Im loving looking at everything people have received so far.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

AstorReinhardt said:


> Not posting pics since I'm lazy but I got mine today. Thank you reaper. The Goosebumps toys are perfect.


Who was your reaper?


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

"What a beautiful sunset," head bat Bertha thought as she and her team winged their way along. "Such beautiful colors in the western sky." Wait.... WESTERN sky?
"East! It was east! Gahhhh we're going the wrong way!" Bertha was distraught. Not again! If she messed up this delivery she would be demoted for sure! She would never reach the coveted BBB (Bat Brigade Brigadier) rank now! "Turn around guys! We gotta go back! We'll stop for BBQ in Mississippi and then head on in the morning!"


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Windborn said:


> Got a box today! No note so I don’t know who to thank.
> 
> View attachment 563597


That was me. Glad the skull got there safely. I did write a note in the box...didn't sign my name though ahah. It'll be on the cardboard inside the actual box.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> Who was your reaper?


No idea...there was no name.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I sent my box off today ?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Windborn. No note. I'd say that is a teaser


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I cloudy. That is a cool card. I see why you're so excited.
Asterrienhardt. Join the ranks. We all like to see pics.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

It is a wonderful day in the neigborhood! At least it is in Oklahoma. I hope that all of you that are dealing with Florence on the east and the fires to the west are doing okay. We have spent the weekend at a beautiful cabin several hours from home with the guys dove hunting and fishing bu is is time to head back home. Sorry I have not been on her much lately. my college classes are kicking me this semester since one is a physical class where I have to meet twice weekly. the other three are online but are keeping me busy with a full time job and family. I really needed this break this weekend.

Dont worry victim your package will arrive this week. it was left in the capable hands of my mom to ship and will officially head out early Monday morning. I talked to her Saturday morning and reminded her that it was shipping day and she was finishing up something for her box and had not thought about it being a Saturday ship day. So to get tracking she had to wait until MOnday. 

We are both waiting on out boxes too. I am going to spend this week going through and catching up on all the photos and comments. My class doestnt meet Tuesday night since the professor also teaches high school and has parent conferences that night. So I am caught up in there and all the other classes too forthe moment. I am going to pretend it is fall weather and not almost 100 and enjoy a little (we really a lot ) of Halloween.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry Sorry, to my victim. I am late but do not worry I will send my reap out Monday Morning. Forgot Post office closes at 12:30 on Saturday. I finished painting at 2:00. So Sorry LSK.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I did get mine mailed off to a state west of the Mississippi. It should be there by Friday. 

Oh, dear...I hope I poked enough airholes in it.....bwahahahahahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet said:


> Lil Ghouliette found this card and it struck both our tickle bones so we bought it to send to you. lol


I have it sitting on my kitchen table, lol.



Ghouliet said:


> Witchy Kitty: Great looking pancakes. Sorry the recipe did not work with them but the recipes looked too yummy not to send.


Oh, those pumpkin pancakes with browned butter syrup were still super yummy as just regular pancakes, lol. I will definitely be trying the other recipes, too!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Windborn, love the puppy toy and the glass skull!

tcloudy, intriguing, creepy card!!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

If you are a fellow Coloradoan and you haven't been reaped yet you may want to check your porch!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> If you are a fellow Coloradoan and you haven't been reaped yet you may want to check your porch!


Oh! Just ran to check but nothing. Then again no deliveries on Sunday  Exciting there is another Coloradoan on here!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Wicked willing wench. I do not get into snakes rats and bats. Alive that is. So I will say that you might want to give that to someone who will love it very much. If its mine that is.
My dear victim. Yours should be there tomorrow. I think


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

No Batty Brigade update today. They are still stuffing themselves on BBQ! Bertha assured me they will make delivery tomorrow though!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Gremlins are still swimming their way across to you victim, they aren't as fit as they thought they were, and had to take a short break.


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Wow..Just getting home after a long weekend and I find my reaper is spoiling me with yet another great gift!!!!! 
Thank you soon much I love the idol. She will be a central item in the Ominous Acquisitions shop.














I apologize for not getting anything out sooner and for the quick photos. I'll have some better ones posted a bit later. 
Thank you again reaper you went far above anything I could have hoped for.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

A Granger. Looks like a very nice reap. Can't wait to see better pictures


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is another picture I colored. A gift from my secret reaper


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I love those witches! Great reaps and teasers everyone!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally caught up again. It seems like there are a lot of SECRET reapers this year. Are people waiting until the end to reveal themselves? The suspense would be killing me!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I also missed the mailing time on Saturday for mine and for my daughter's victim's packages. But they are both winging their way East of here now.

Exciting week of more pictures headed our way.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Much to my disbelief, I was notified about an hour ago that my monkeys left someone a package by their front door! I'm so excited!  The hairy primates first told me they had until 8:00 PM to deliver the goodies and that was just not acceptable to me. I don't have that kind of patience, but the American Humane Society said they can only fly so many hours in a day. Damn I miss the good 'ole days!_


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I'm going to make a post because, once again, I am frozen on yesterday's comments and posts and I can't see today's, no matter what else I do. Hopefully, this will bump me into today's posts! I'd really like to be able to see the new reaps!!


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

a_granger said:


> Wow..Just getting home after a long weekend and I find my reaper is spoiling me with yet another great gift!!!!!
> Thank you soon much I love the idol. She will be a central item in the Ominous Acquisitions shop.
> View attachment 563783
> View attachment 563785
> ...



I’m glad you liked everything! I had so much fun coming up with the back story for everything and writing the fun letters! Happy Halloween!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a_granger, your next set of gifts looks very cool!

Nice coloring, hallorenescene!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Do nervous my victim got there gift... haven’t seen anything yet


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I got a mystery reap from Pennsylvania today! I was so excited to pull in my driveway & see this big ol' box sitting on my porch!

(I had lots of help opening it, too) 






















A whole bunch of additions to my pumpkin patch this year!








It's hard to see, but this is a really cool Dracula cape & fangs. 
I had costumes for the skeletons on my likes list - I'm going to have a very stylish one!

View attachment 563855

A NUTCRACKER!!!! Love him! I can think of several fun things to do with the Spider Venom!

View attachment 563857

I've never seen material come packaged like this, but 4 yards of very nice black cloth (that I also asked for) and it'll look great in my new shack!

I didn't find anything saying who my Reaper was, but I love everything - thank you so much!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been reaped!!!! I just got a message from my house guests that I had a big package from Louisania. I will post photos when I get home.


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Well that wasn’t from me lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Lisa. That is an exciting gift. And black material. I never have enough.
Printer. Can't wait to see


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i was reaped again and i want to thank you reaper 

hallorenescene
Thank you so much for everything sweetie 
it is all great and here are the goodies i got today 

this cool cross i want to make a wall of crosses this is so great 








and omg NBC bow this will go great for my Christmas theme thank you and i love the 2 flowers so cool 









thank you again for everything


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

lisa, great reap! Love seeing all your adorable fur babies doing a thorough inspection, lol. (I can't see the photo for the nutcracker...)

Saki, the cross is very pretty and the NBC bow is great!

printer, I can't wait to see your reap!

creeperguardian, I hope your Victim posts, soon!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

I have had a hellish day today and when I got home I found not one but two boxes from my Reaper Lil Spook. Everything is absolutely PERFECT. You truly made my day so much better. Everything you sent can be used in many themes and the ornaments are perfect. For the last two years I've thought about starting a Halloween tree and now I am so I can hang my first ornaments on it. I so truly love everything. I will post pics later tonight when I have time to myself.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Saki. Im so glad I got to do you. You gave such a great list to work with. It was fun to do. And the red dishes I collect too. You have quite a nice collection. These were extra I had. I'm so glad you needed them.
Shadow panther. Sorry you had such a rough day. It does seem as though the reaps a lot of times come and brighten our days.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I have come to the conclusion that I must stop reading all of your post while I am tired. Last night I slowly stomped up my stairs from the (craft room) underworld. I was so dejected since I missed the reaper dead line and I was having trouble putting things in the box to mail out. As I stomped up the stairs I noticed something different outside my front door which is at the top of the stairs. I have a angled glass frame around my door. It was a light color and had strange marking on it. I slowly opened the door and checked the front porch. Nobody there. But behold a shipping box with YOU HAVE BEEN REAPED written on it. when I picked it up there was no address on it, no postage paid. In my mind I was saying NO WAY!! no flying Monkeys are not real. But when I looked up into the dark sky I saw a tiny little red light blinking in the distance flying in the sky. again I said NO WAY!! So I could smell someone smoking some Colorado Skunk in the Dark and decided to Inhale deeply, pick up my package and go inside before I totally lost it.

Well thank God Wonderland Brownies e-mailed me today and told me to check my front porch to see if the package she left me was still there. She lives in the same area as I do. ( Who Knew) I told her I got it and I thanked her and never mentioned anything about Flying Monkey delivery serves. 

I hope to post pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

*2018 reaped*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'VE BEEN REAPED BY GIGGLEFAIRY & I LOVE IT ALL!! The Flying Monkey's made it through the storms & it landed safely on my doorstep!

Some great pics of the Hammer gentlemen.
View attachment 563949


Some Beistle stuff I actually don't have!









A vampire box with a great Dracula pin!








Some vintagey stuff, witches, pumpkin, all just great!!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I messed up the picture. I can't rotate them. Every year I do this. But any way do you see what WB made me. Are they not the greatest little books. So very creative. I love them. I love the sand timer its just like the one in the Wizard of Oz. Thank you, Thank you , you sneaky little Wonderland Brownie.


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Skullie - I'm so glad everything got to you safely and wasn't melted in this heat we've been having . I wanted to go big since I was hand delivering it, but the shops just weren't putting anything out!  I hope you enjoy your miniatures as much as I enjoyed making them!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Skullie said:


> I messed up the picture. I can't rotate them. Every year I do this. But any way do you see what WB made me. Are they not the greatest little books. So very creative. I love them. I love the sand timer its just like the one in the Wizard of Oz. Thank you, Thank you , you sneaky little Wonderland Brownie.


Yes I can see them & yes they're pretty freakin' awesome!!

I think the picture rotating thing happens when you post from a phone.


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

So excited to see if my victim likes what i got them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Skullie, great reap! The little gremlin is adorable, and I love those Vintage styled miniature books!

RCIAG, nice reap! Love the Vintage style items!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

here are the pics of my reap-I love it all!!!!!















The pictures don't do the gifts justice-they are amazing in person


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Love the hour glass. Is that flying monkey on it?

The vintage things are really beautiful. I have a friend who decorates in all vintage looking things and they are so unique.

Those miniature books are awesome, too. 

Guttercat33 I am like you and so hoping that my person likes what I put together. It was a little harder for me to decide what to do this time and I was hesitant about not making things since this person makes the most awesom things ever.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Shadow Panther I love your Reap. The candle and the cross are so pretty. What is in the frame on the far right side sort of hidden by candlestick.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

The anticipation.... My victim, any day now you should receive your package.... One more really tricky, possibly fragile item I want to sneak your way. I need lots of shatterproof thoughts for it to arrive safely.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Been looking at the posts I've missed. I think each year the reaps get better and better. So many amazing things have been shared


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Skullie. Yes. Post pictures soon. We all want to see
Rciag. That is some terrific stuff. I love the pin. And I collect bristle stuff too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Shadow panther. Very nice reap


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

my tracking says my victim won't see a box from me until Thursday! I always feel like I sent a big ole box of junk..LOL! :/ This year I was so busy I had no time to craft at all!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Skullie said:


> View attachment 563941
> View attachment 563947
> View attachment 563943
> View attachment 563945
> View attachment 563939


Those books/scenes are AMAZING!!! Skullie, Wonderland Brownies, Are they hand made?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wow, more fantastic reaps! 

I am leaving this morning for a trip to the deserts of Arizona and Utah. I will be away from technology for several days. If I am reaped while I am away and you are my reaper and don't hear from me please don't worry. I will post pictures and catch up with the forum as soon as I get back.

I hope all of you have a hauntingly fun week!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So many reaps over night! 
Lisa I love how your fur babies were helping you with your box. Mine do that too.
Saki how special that Hallorenescene sent you the red dishes from her own collection and the cross is beautiful!
Skullie I love that you received a Greeley Gremlin. That is a fun festival. The mini scenes WB made are very special.
RCIAG when I was a young girl I had a crush on Christopher Plummber instead of someone mainstream like David Cassidy. Loved Halloween even back then. Those photos bring me back. 
Shadow Panther I cant see the monster photos very well but they look awesome! 
It is amazing what people find to send!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Victim, fear not! Your box will be shipped y close of business today and hopefully in your hands by the weekend. I've had some unexpected pregnancy complications that have put me out of commission for a bit, but your reap is complete and ever closer to being in your hands!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

unlovedpoet said:


> Victim, fear not! Your box will be shipped y close of business today and hopefully in your hands by the weekend. I've had some unexpected pregnancy complications that have put me out of commission for a bit, but your reap is complete and ever closer to being in your hands!


. Meeee lol


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

HauntedDiva said:


> Those books/scenes are AMAZING!!! Skullie, Wonderland Brownies, Are they hand made?


Yes, I made them.


----------



## MissT (Dec 18, 2013)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> Yes, I made them.


Those mini dioramas are beautiful! Nice composition


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

So many fantastic reaps. I can't even begin to make comments on all the neat stuff folks got this time around and soooo many boxes in each reap. It's like the flood gates on reaping just opened up. Everyone had been so lucky. 

Seems there were LOTS of teaser cards sent this time around, or more people are posting photos. How fun are those. Enjoyed seeing all those. Wished we'd gotten one always enjoy getting cards in the mail.

Sadly we're still waiting, hoping ours is one of the more recently sent ones and gets her before Friday otherwise we'll be gone for several days.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Wow. The reaps seem to be getting bigger, and people are sending multiple boxes! It's all fantastic! WitchyKitty, when the house next door goes up for sale, you need to buy it, so SpookerStar and I can borrow all that amazing kitchen stuff!! Ghouliett & Lil Ghouliette, I'm speechless. You guys did an amazing job! Skullie, I like Greeley the Gremlin, Ed Edmunds does amazing work. Glad everyone is enjoying everything so far. I hope it continues........


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reaped yesterday by mb24 and received a box full of wonderful very original things. I am so sorry that I did not get the photos uploaded last night. I was trying to get things back to normal around the house after being in a rental car for almost two weeks following a wreck that ended up with my insurance company deciding that it cost more to fix my car than it was worth on paper. It was very low mileage and had no physical or mechanical issues prior to the wreck. This made me very sick because I did not want another car. Anyway I finally settled on one late yesterday and was late getting in and getting dinner.

I can't say enough positive things about my Reap. It was filled with some of the most unusual and unique items that I have never ran across before. I love it all.

Here are some photos that really don't do the gifts justice.
























































View attachment 564121









]
The fortune teller mug is awesome. I have never seen anything like it. It is a solid black ceramic mug but when it has hot liquid in it a magic fortune appears in a light color. It is soo cool. I was filling it with hot choc last night and it was almost 100 degrees here!!! 

I also LOVE the small pumpkin with the huge eye on it! Did you make this or buy it? It is so awesome, too.

The large Psychic Reader sign in the left hand corner is actually placemats! WHat is not to love. I had that same sign saved on Pinterest and loved the look of the sign in a window. I think that I am going to frame one of them. I love the other HUGE coffee cup, too. Jim said that he was going to try it out in the morning. Guess the size will give the Kerurig a fit trying to get the right amount to fill it.


I can't thank you enough for all the goodies---except the huge rat. He scared the living Pee out of me when I opened the box. LOL. It looks so real. My dog Lulu thinks it is a toy.


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Pirintersdevil That Audrey II is so cool lucky thing you.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Shadow Panther, nice reap!! Everything is spooky, but also fancy and elegant!

Printer, great reap! Love that plant, fortune mug and little rat!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Wow. The reaps seem to be getting bigger, and people are sending multiple boxes! It's all fantastic! WitchyKitty, when the house next door goes up for sale, you need to buy it, so SpookerStar and I can borrow all that amazing kitchen stuff!! Ghouliett & Lil Ghouliette, I'm speechless. You guys did an amazing job! Skullie, I like Greeley the Gremlin, Ed Edmunds does amazing work. Glad everyone is enjoying everything so far. I hope it continues........


LOL! I'll do my best to move next door to you, lol!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

RCIAG said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED BY GIGGLEFAIRY & I LOVE IT ALL!! The Flying Monkey's made it through the storms & it landed safely on my doorstep!
> 
> A vampire box with a great Dracula pin!
> View attachment 563953
> ...



_RCIAG, I'm not sure you saw the paper inside of the vampire coffin, but the vampire pin came from France. The description is "Pin's Folies Enamel pin Badge Cinema Movie Hammer Horror Christopher Lee Dracula", so it's fashioned after Christopher Lee. I was so excited to find it for you since he's one of your faves and you are a fan of the Hammer movies._


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

DeadEd I also love Audrey. I saw on here that Michael's had a line of these this year and I am just so excited to own one now. We don't have a MIchael's and since I have been down again since my major ankle surgery in June I haven't made it to the Dallas area just to shop so I was afraid I would miss out on it. My granddaughter is Audree, so I truly love the wicked Audrey. 

WitchyKitty, I will send you visions of my rat after I have nightmares of that creepy thing. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> DeadEd I also love Audrey. I saw on here that Michael's had a line of these this year and I am just so excited to own one now. We don't have a MIchael's and since I have been down again since my major ankle surgery in June I haven't made it to the Dallas area just to shop so I was afraid I would miss out on it. My granddaughter is Audree, so I truly love the wicked Audrey.
> 
> WitchyKitty, I will send you visions of my rat after I have nightmares of that creepy thing. lol


Hahahaha!!! Awww, but it's cute!!! How could you have nightmares of it?


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Can’t wait to be reaped.. so excited I just never know when it will be. My reaper package should be there, might have to stop by post office to see


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Yep, thought it was Christopher Lee. I have a lot of horror/halloween buttons but only one enamel Vincent Price pin & no Lee enamel pins until now! Thanks!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Printer. Lucky you. You got some amazing stuff. And framing one if those placemats is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Ok so I got way, way, WAAY behind! Between trying to keep up with so many boxes of reaps my reaper has sent and the final push to finish my projects and get them shipped out on the deadline (coincidentally the same day we had a home improvement project with multiple sets of people to coordinate start at our house) I got 20 pages behind! 20! But I spent a couple hours digging into and reveling in all the reaps that have arrived so far. This really is such an impressive and generous bunch!

Thank you for your patience victim---your package should arrive Thursday. It had to take the slow train since the cost of even that nearly made me faint at the FedEx counter (kidding---I knew there would be a price to pay for a box that big....it was worth the fun I had cramming it full of goodies!!). I can't see all the other reaps that are headed for their victims right now too!

Kerrimonster.....I googled your riddle/anagram. I think its from Edward Scissorhands?

Windborn....love that Madam Medusa bag you made! 

Wickedwench....great skulls. Those are hard to come by for sure. True rarities, nice job X-Pired, the back story of the pelts made it all the cooler!

Tannasgach....love that reap. Genius to paint the whole box and Saki Girl! And the suitcase/chest--brilliant! That book is gorgeous. Great job as always!

moonwitchkitty....couldn't read who your reaper was. Is that werewolf box a game?? And that pufferfish!! I want one! Great reap!!

witchy46...witch shoe covers!? GENIUS! That witch box was so impressive---nice work DeadEd! You are really talented!

ShadowPanther...sorry to read you had a project not go the way you wanted. Thats always so disheartening when you put so much thought/time into something. You get full points for effort though! Can't wait to see what you sent your victim! Fun reap that you got---love the branch candle holders.

SpookyGirl1980...such a thoughtful spellbook you got. I couldn't get the wreath picture to open but sounds like it was awesome. Great work bethene---where did you get that head? Its SO creepy!!!

GiggleFairy...one of the best box decorations EVER!

guttercat33...love the bates motel set. Spookerstar researched just the right kind of blood to use to make it. I wanted to sneak it into my car and take it home with me!

HauntedDiva...never seen red skellies before!? And what a fun potion "Spider Spawn". I think I need to steal that idea! Fun reap!

TheAuditor....a QUILT! That by itself is a great reap let alone the rest. Excellent job Dbruner!

WitchyKitty...those pancakes look like a beauty shot in a magazine! You are a professional! I have been thinking on hunting down a set of those molds since I saw the Ghouli girls got them for you. I am sold! 

hostesswiththemostess...awesome reap. Fantastic as usual BR1M. Black hats and poison apple sign were my favorite. And those wands!!

tcloudy13...LOVE that card. I mean headless horseman, come on but then the Halloween note! Cant wait to see your reap!

LadyArsenic....intrigued. Does that mean what I think it means?? 

lisa48317....love all the furry help you had opening your reap. I can never find black cloth like that. Who was your reaper...I need to know where they shop!  Also great pumpkins to add to your collection.

skullie & wonderlandbrownies---so fun you are also in Colorado. I don't know how I never noticed that before! (and I hear you on this crazy heatwave---where is fall??) Great reap---love that you went for Monster Days. I think Spookerstar did too!

RCIAG - LOVE those pictures. What a great idea Giggle Fairy. I am totally stealing it. 

Printersdevil…what a great reap! Love that pumpkin with the eye…and the rat! And Audrey. The whole thing actually!

I feel positive that I missed a bunch somehow. I saw several comments referring to some reaps I didn’t remember seeing. I will have to go back through again but as always I am so blown away by the creativity and thoughtfulness that people put into everything. As well as all the good will and thankfulness flowing through the thread. It made me sad to see someone being disrespectful of their secret reaper but it is my hope and impression that the good far outweighs the bad every year which keeps us coming back. I am so overwhelmed with gratitude to my reaper - I cant wait to find out who mine is for sure!!

Looking forward to seeing all the reaps that are yet to come!! Just a few more days victim! Its on the way I promise!!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

I love the color changing coffee mug! Love the fortune teller vibe, soooo cool!

Witchfulthinking,.....yes. (I think) my victim should receive their box tomorrow, and..I hope the good vibes continue.


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi reaper! I’m shivering with antici........pation


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Ok so I got way, way, WAAY behind! Between trying to keep up with so many boxes of reaps my reaper has sent and the final push to finish my projects and get them shipped out on the deadline (coincidentally the same day we had a home improvement project with multiple sets of people to coordinate start at our house) I got 20 pages behind! 20! But I spent a couple hours digging into and reveling in all the reaps that have arrived so far. This really is such an impressive and generous bunch!
> 
> Thank you for your patience victim---your package should arrive tomorrow. It had to take the slow train since the cost of even that nearly made me faint at the FedEx counter (kidding---I knew there would be a price to pay for a box that big....it was worth the fun I had cramming it full of goodies!!). I can't see all the other reaps that are headed for their victims right now too!
> 
> ...


This in itself was impressive. I would still be typing. Thank you for your kind comment


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I was reaped yesterday by mb24 and received a box full of wonderful very original things. I am so sorry that I did not get the photos uploaded last night. I was trying to get things back to normal around the house after being in a rental car for almost two weeks following a wreck that ended up with my insurance company deciding that it cost more to fix my car than it was worth on paper. It was very low mileage and had no physical or mechanical issues prior to the wreck. This made me very sick because I did not want another car. Anyway I finally settled on one late yesterday and was late getting in and getting dinner.
> 
> I can't say enough positive things about my Reap. It was filled with some of the most unusual and unique items that I have never ran across before. I love it all.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh, I love this one eyed pumpkin! and those signs are fantastic.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow. Keeping up with this all is fun
And kudos to those who slipped behind and yet caught back up


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Dearest reaper,
I got my box and am still stunned by all that Was crammed in it and all the care and thought you put into it. I am posting photos tomorrow when I get to work and can use my computer (cell phone pics won't do this amazingness justice, especially as most would probably just be sideways!) Just wanted you to know how much I love everything and yes...DINNER WILL BE SERVED!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I think we've been reaped. Unfortunately whatever was in one of the jars leaked into the box, the jar it's contents, the card and most of the bubble wrap had to be tossed. 

Thank you reaper for your gifts.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Stinkerbell. That is to bad the jar leaked. Looks like some pretty nice stuff from the picture. Is all of that stuff okay. ty rannosaurus. Can't wait to see what you got


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Stinkerbell and Frog, great reap! Love the lantern and skelly! Sorry one of your gifts broke.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure the USPS is using turtles to make deliveries nowadays. I have no idea why it's taking so long to get out of Michigan! 

But according to tracking, someone should be getting reaped tomorrow!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh Victim, it seems we won't be complete for some time yet. Tracking says not until the 24th! I do suppose we have some distance to travel, but I certainly hope it will be well worth the wait!

Everyone, these reaps are so beautiful! I'm excited to see what my reaper has in sotre for me, but seeing the amazing things you're all getting makes the wait much much easier!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I were reaped this morning. I have not opened the box yet, I will bring it with me when I have lunch with lil Ghouliette today. Thank you reaper in advance, I can not wait to open the box!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Victim.........two packages coming your way just as fast they can be, there are two............please open the biggest one last.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Ghouliet texted me a pic of the box! Excited!!! Sorry for making you wait until my lunch break, Reaper. But thank you in advance!!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

I have been reaped.................thank you so much Haunted Diva, I love it all and it will all be used. Please see my haul below........






The leaves on top, seriously such a cute touch.
View attachment 564377
Toys to ceepify for the Children's ward






Look at my hospital blueprint, I love that you took time to burn the edges, it gives it such a great look
View attachment 564381
Painted blocks, so cute, and the effort to paint on something so small, thank you, I would have had paint all over the table.






So yummy, burning the apple pumpkin next to the bed and now I want to eat it.






Yay!! Can't wait to use these.






Never tried these before but they smell amazing, I see you found the best sub for a caramel apple, thank you for that.






My card, I like the vintage feel to it.






All together. Haunted Diva thank you so much, seriously I am grateful for everything.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Love the blueprint, how do you make that, or get one?


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Woohoo, I have been reaped! I got a BIG animated Raven that I just picked up myself and was really wanting a pair, so that is so perfect. There is a really cool folk art style crow on top of a pumpkinish orb that goes fantastic with these Crow Hollow blocks that were carved in the Smokies. I got some great Steampunk supplies that I am happy about. Alas, one fellow had a rough flight and did not survive, but I am going to try and create something from him ! I love it all, thank you very much Kenneth!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

I sure hope you enjoy your reap. I was a little unsure of what to get you but I tried to find/make similar items from your Pinterest page and to go with your Fortune Teller's theme. Happy Halloween!



printersdevil said:


> I was reaped yesterday by mb24 and received a box full of wonderful very original things. I am so sorry that I did not get the photos uploaded last night. I was trying to get things back to normal around the house after being in a rental car for almost two weeks following a wreck that ended up with my insurance company deciding that it cost more to fix my car than it was worth on paper. It was very low mileage and had no physical or mechanical issues prior to the wreck. This made me very sick because I did not want another car. Anyway I finally settled on one late yesterday and was late getting in and getting dinner.
> 
> I can't say enough positive things about my Reap. It was filled with some of the most unusual and unique items that I have never ran across before. I love it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulchabhan (Jun 20, 2018)

So, I got my reaper package yesterday!! I am so happy with what I got!! Windborn, thank you so much!! I am really impressed!!









I got a statuette of witches and a light-up witch hat (I freakin love witches), some adorable hand towels, and a scarf that I immediately put on!









Next, I got a package from "Madam Medusa", who supplied me with everything I need to do my witchy deeds! A tincture of fairy, 2 dragon eggs, dragon bones, and a cyclops vial to put my final potion in!!









I also got this amazing "Nevermore..." raven bust. So creative, I absolutely love it!!

I also received a lovely swirly painted skull and picture frames, a tiny cauldron, a little headstone, and hilarious skeleton-hand serving tongs!!!


Thank you so much, Windborn!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Lady Arsenic was our reaper and she did an incredible job. The first thing I did when I got home was to put the mantle scarf on my mantle and it fit perfectly. How on earth did you know it was 8" deep and 8 feet long! I love it. Next, I gave Hudson his toys which he is sharing with his sister Molly. I am going to be forever hearing those birds chirp, that and jingle balls are the favorites. The spider webs and spiders will come in handy decorating Toni's office this year. We already put the spider web tablecloth on the conference room table. The candles will be used there too. The dish towel and hot pads are great. I love having those Halloween touches in my kitchen. The black tablecloth with the pumpkins on it will be used at our block party. I plan on setting up a hot cider and donuts table that evening.

We want to thank you for everything, you hit it out of the ballpark and BTW, Lil Ghouliette will not be getting ANY of that homemade applesauce. lol.

Lil Gouliette said she would post pictures soon.


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Whew!!.....


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, I breathe again. I was worried the applesauce wouldn't make it. I had a blast decorating Hudson's box, I forgot to take pictures of it though. I'm glad they both like the toys. You mentioned the dimensions of your mantel, & I thought.... how hard can that be? It's just a long rectangle.....Let me never tempt fate again by asking that question. I'm a novice with a sewing machine, but really enjoyed the challenge. I saw the tree skirt you made for WitchyKitty, so if that isn't what you pictured having on the mantel, feel free to embellish it. Glad you can use everything! Happy Halloween!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Love the blueprint, how do you make that, or get one?


Google, print, stain and burn &#55356;&#57219;


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

I’m glad you like everything! I hope the blocks arrived ok, they became a real labor of love. I was worried they would become tacky and stic to your other presents.
Those werther candies are the bomb imo. I buy them for myself all the time.
I hope you have a great Halloween!




A little bit scary said:


> I have been reaped.................thank you so much Haunted Diva, I love it all and it will all be used. Please see my haul below........
> View attachment 564375
> The leaves on top, seriously such a cute touch.
> View attachment 564377
> ...


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Another reaping has occurred today! Thank you so much dear Reaper! I can’t believe another box is on the way. I will keep you secret until then  I can wait to start testing out severed hand meatloafs with the hand mold. And OH MY GOSH! The Goodnight Goon book almost had me in tears I was so happy! I’ve started a Halloween themed book collection for my little Lorelei (yup, it’s a girl!) and this book along with the Skeleton in the Closet will be prized additions! Unfortunately there was a small casualty. Some fingers on the beautiful rose statue broke off, but it will be an easy fix! I can’t wait to find a home for everything and to start decorating! Thank you thank you!
!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

*pops in real quick*

Of course a slow morning lead to a busy afternoon at work! So quick overview pics for now and I'll come back after work to post the rest of the photos! 

Our amazing reap from Lady Arsenic (minus the mantle runner because spazzy me forgot to grab it)!









The mantle runner on the ridiculously long front counter at work. 









A perfect fit! (And yes, mom, we did include the dimensions on our victim wishlist. I made you measure it.)









Hudson & his older sister Molly playing with their new toys! 
















And I *WILL* be getting some of that applesauce even if I have to break into Ghouliet's house in the middle of the night. 

More pics in a couple hours.... but seriously... thank you for this awesome reap, Lady Arsenic!!! <3


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

The wonderful reaps continue! I love this group so much. My poor victims tracking still says it will be delivered Friday. Sorry you have to wait so long. Keep the pic coming guys, I love sitting down and looking through this thread. It always brings a smile.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Uggggggghhhh!!!! I’m so sorry my dear Victim! I’ve been trying to get your last package in the mail but my jobs have been stealing all my play time. But I stole a box from work and I’m off tomorrow!!! I’m glad you have enjoyed your Reap because I have as well. I’m constantly thinking about what you’d like while I’m out Halloween hunting. Soon, my Sister Witch!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

Shadow Panther said:


> here are the pics of my reap-I love it all!!!!!
> 
> The pictures don't do the gifts justice-they are amazing in person


*Awww I'm glad you like!! =) 


Great reaps everyone! So much creativity - it's just fun to see what everyone has come up with
Really enjoying all of the photos *


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Details ~ ! 

Ghouliet played paparazzi while I opened it, but she also left me in charge of posting the photos, so just cropping my derpy face right out of these bad boys....

Lovely card ~









Spider webbing. 3 bags of it! (Even tho only 2 in this photo). All of this was needed and will be used. 









Spiders!









More spiders!









More more spiders!
There were 2 skeleton spider as well, which I don't have a pic of? Hm. 

Very cute potholders!









Coordinating towels! 









Homemade applesauce that I am apparently going to have to commit grand apple larceny for.  









Adorable Frankie desk buddy! He'll be good company for the Frankenduck! 









Table cloth that actually fit the office conference room table perfectly, so it stayed behind at the office. 









Table cloth #2!









LED Candles!









Huddy's pirate!cat wrapped box. I almost didn't want to open this it was so cute. <3 









A mighty bag 'o booty for our pirate!cat! 









And of course the mantle runner that I posted in my first quickie photo post. Thank you again, Lady Arsenic!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

A little bit scary. I would not be able to change a thing about that doll. I am in love with her as is. And the blue print is nice. 
Brimstone. Sweet. An animated raven.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Ulchaban. Love the witches statues. And the raven. It's a very nice reap. 
Unloved poet. Awesome reap. And another box besides. Wowza
Lil ghoulet. That mantle scarf is amazing.
All of your reap is nice for that matter. Nice job


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

a little bit scary, nice reap!! That blueprint is awesome, your candles are two of my fave fall scents, the blocks are super cute and I love that card!

Br1mston3, great reap! Love those Crow Hollow blocks and the crow on the pumpkin!

Ulchabhan, awesome reap! Love the witchy items and the eggs!

Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet, I can't wait to see your reap!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

unloved poet, nice reap! I love those skull potion bottles and the crow statue!

Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet, awesome reap! Love all the kitty goodies, the way their little package was decorated and the pics of the kitties playing with their toys!! Love the kitchen items and that lovely mantle scarf!! (That applesauce is lookin' pretty tasty, too!!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Details ~ !
> 
> Ghouliet played paparazzi while I opened it, but she also left me in charge of posting the photos, so just cropping my derpy face right out of these bad boys....
> 
> ...


You are both so welcome, I'm so glad you liked everything. I'm also glad one of you posted that you liked the Frankenstein shelf sitter that I got from my reaper. I was able to find one quick before I finished packing it up. I'm glad you enjoyed the pirate theme for Hudson, I wasn't sure if it was insensitive or not for a one eyed kitten, but I love animals, and I'm glad he found his furever home with you. The applesauce is a tradition now, mom & dad have 6 apple trees, & applesauce is the quickest way to use them up.(you thought zucchini plants were generous!) I highly recommend Grand Apple Larceny. It's totally worth walking the plank over. (Whew..sigh of relief, another glass of wine, I can sit back and relax now. Happy Halloween! Cheers!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I couldn't have had a better reap this year! Thank you guttercat33 for my most fabulous reap. You took my vintage inspired list and made it a reality!! It was just what I needed to come home to after a very long day and trying day at school. I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Also, never fear dear victim.... I'm busy finishing up your reap!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - as always, this group does amazing things. Such awesome gifts. I love looking through pictures of all the treats. 

I believe another victim may be reaped tomorrow... Plus I have 1 final piece that is all packed up and ready to go out via reaper post. Everyone, think safe thoughts. I packed the crap out of it but, I'm nervous.


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

9/18/2018 - Tuesday 12:54 pm
Delivered
Left at front door. Signature Service not requested.
Mebane, NC


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Only one day away from the forum and a bunch of reaps! 
Stinkerbell and Frog I love that Skelly, is it glow in the dark? Looks like it is part mummy. What does the sign say behind that?
Ghouliettes I was excited to see what Lady Arsenic sent. I only saw a few things but heard about the Meow-Arg package for your one eye kitty. That kitty sounds so sweet. I love the beautiful spiders on the mantle scarf. We were lucky enough to get two jars of the apple sauce!
A Little Bit Scary - incredible blueprints! Nice job Haunted Diva 
Brim all of the crows! How perfect for you. Beautiful house too. I love your table setting. Perfect job Kenneth
Ulchabhan I want to steal all of the Madam Medusa things. The dragon eggs are great and that crow bust is both adorable and demented! Windborn - Genius!
Lukewa looks like Guttercat found some perfect vintage items for you.

Keep them coming! I love the photos and the suspense!


----------



## Windborn (Oct 10, 2011)

Ulchabhan - glad you liked everything! The Nevermore bust was fun to make - especially with kitties who wanted the feathers!! At one point the back half was toted off by a very proud black kitty. Had to chase him down to get it back! 
Hopefully the paint stays on the skull - didn't realize that it wasn't plaster until I sat down to design on it! 
The dragon eggs are also fun to make - even the spouse joins in when I make them (err....I mean when Madame Medusa goes on a hunt! )


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Spookerstar, I am jealous, two jars of the applesauce? That applesauce tastes amazing. It has been decades since I have had homemade applesauce. My Mom used to make it when we lived in Michigan during my childhood. Lady Arsenic would you consider selling us another jar? We would pay for postage of course.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I love everyone's reaps, awesome job.. thank you all for posting pics, I love having a look through!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

SOMEONE JUST GOT REAPED! 

At least I just got the notification that your package has been delivered - so Victim....check your front door!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Whoooooo Hooooo!!! My dear Victim, your final package is on it’s way through the skies like our sister witches on their brooms!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Windborn said:


> Ulchabhan - glad you liked everything! The Nevermore bust was fun to make - especially with kitties who wanted the feathers!! At one point the back half was toted off by a very proud black kitty. Had to chase him down to get it back!
> Hopefully the paint stays on the skull - didn't realize that it wasn't plaster until I sat down to design on it!
> The dragon eggs are also fun to make - even the spouse joins in when I make them (err....I mean when Madame Medusa goes on a hunt! )


Oh I didn't see the painted skull!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

A package has been delivered to a front door!!!!!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I do hope you like what I sent. It was a very different, and I must say morbid package, even by our hardcore Halloween forum standards.  If not for your list as well as a comment you made a few years ago on the forum I would not have sent you what I did. I felt I was kind of going out on a limb hoping that you would appreciate these items as they are not easy to come by.
> 
> The pelt is a cougar and was professionally tanned so if properly cared for (indoor use or protected outdoor use, keep it dry and treat it like any piece of leather) it won't ever deteriorate or smell funky or anything. And for those who are wondering, no, professionally tanned pelts and furs do not attract insects or get infested even though I have heard people say that on this forum in an authoritative way. Maybe something that was home-tanned by someone not knowing what they were doing would have issues but not something that was done professionally. That's why you can buy fur coats and leather jackets and wear them for years. (I will get off my soapbox on that subject but google it if in doubt).
> 
> ...



I just realized you posted this in the forum and sent me a private message! I feel like a bad victim for not replying here!!! 

As I said in the private messages, this was absolutely fantastic. I cannot put to words how much my husband and I loved this box! Unfortunately, well not really, we hopefully won't be doing anything this year for Halloween. We are hoping we will be moving into our new home!!!! But I cannot wait to find year round permanent homes for these amazing skulls! We are hoping to have a curiosity cabinet in the new home that we can put all our cool morbid oddities!
Thank you again and again X-Pired


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ghouliet said:


> Spookerstar, I am jealous, two jars of the applesauce? That applesauce tastes amazing. It has been decades since I have had homemade applesauce. My Mom used to make it when we lived in Michigan during my childhood. Lady Arsenic would you consider selling us another jar? We would pay for postage of course.


Your in luck, it looks like a couple of co -workers forgot theirs in the fridge, and it will be thrown out on Monday when the fridge gets cleaned. I HATE wasting food, I'll be glad to send you another jar. No charge. You guys paid shipping how many times for WitchyKitty? It's on me(meeargh!)


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Shadow Panther said:


> 9/18/2018 - Tuesday 12:54 pm
> Delivered
> Left at front door. Signature Service not requested.
> Mebane, NC


A couple of people said they would be out of town, I don't remember who, but try not to worry yet. Can't wait until they get back now!


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wickedwench said:


> A package has been delivered to a front door!!!!!


Ironic It was me! As much as I want to tear into this box I promised Morena I would wait till she got home. But it is in my hands and doesn't look like it was mistreated. Thank you I'll be posting pictures soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lukewa, great reap! Love all the Vintage like items, especially that owl!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Your in luck, it looks like a couple of co -workers forgot theirs in the fridge, and it will be thrown out on Monday when the fridge gets cleaned. I HATE wasting food, I'll be glad to send you another jar. No charge. You guys paid shipping how many times for WitchyKitty? It's on me(meeargh!)



Hell yes!  Your co-workers loss is our gain!!!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

How did time fly so fast - my broom got behind.
I planned to send many more teasers, but time I couldn't find.
You package is on the way
It should arrive Saturday. 
Happy Haunting!!!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Reaper please reap me I’m so excited


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

What awesome reaps everyone has got


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine was suppose to arrive today..but I see its still in progress, It did make it to the right state though!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Dear Victim I hope you liked what I sent. Haven't heard from you so I can only guess


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

For some reason, my Victims package will not be delivered until Monday. I shipped it Saturday, though it is showing in her state. Hopefully, the creature I sent doesn't do much damage the post office.


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

moonwitchkitty said:


> For some reason, my Victims package will not be delivered until Monday. I shipped it Saturday, though it is showing in her state. Hopefully, the creature I sent doesn't do much damage the post office.


i'm hoping there was no creature damage with my package as well. DeadED is waiting to open it... crossing fingers the little guy is still under!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been reaped. I was so excited I opened the box before I took a picture of it. Here is a picture of it opened. Everything was wrapped separately. Look at all this beautiful colored tissue paper. And here is one of the wrapped gifts. 2 beautiful doilies. May I add Everything I got I asked for. Here are some awesome witch paper dolls. I thought you would have to make these by hand. Didn't know there were such an item out there. Very nice.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

My reaper had sent for a teaser some adult coloring pages. I almost have those all colored. Well. Now she sent me a wonderful adult coloring book. It has wonderful pages inside. And I have a fetish for crashed witches. Awesomeness. And it is smaller than the one just like it I have. It can be a mother and daughter. Excited. And when I have my haunt. I want to have a skeleton cemetary. Here is a scorpion to add to it. Oh joy.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Wickedwench said:


> i'm hoping there was no creature damage with my package as well. DeadED is waiting to open it... crossing fingers the little guy is still under!


Me too, its seems anything I send or have sent to me ground rate is a mess when it arrives...but it was way way to high to send priority..so I am just waiting to see..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

So last year bethene reaped me. And she gave me a cute pair of eyeball salt and pepper shakers. And I already had a cute pair of witches. And then I bought a cute pair of ghosts. Well I just got a cute pair of witches hats. Aren't they adorable. I need a cute shelf to put them all on. And I collect a Christmas Carol movies. I have a lot of them. Well I don't know how you did it. But I don't have this one. Yeehaw. And I love Halloween tapes. Like to play it when I have my haunt going. She sent me a midnight syndicate tape. The 13th hour. Thank you so very much. And then she printed me off some more coloring pages. Here is one of my favorites. I can't wait to color this one


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

And here is my card. Nnh was my secret reaper. What an awesome job. There was a lot of good stuff in there. Thank you so very much


----------



## guttercat33 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm. Glad you like everything love all the vintage stuff


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Morena called as I am waiting for her to open the package. She said, "I am going to the store do you want to go with?"

I told he "We were Reaped today you need to hurry it is looking at me" 









I wasn't joking! 


She hurried home and began to open the box. Let me tell you this reap is freaky awesome. Though the spider problem leads me to wonder if there is one running around my house now. It must have been BIG. No it was. I figured the Voodoo skull mask would protect me so I wore it the rest of the unvailing. 

An easy favorite is the jawbone knife it is handmade and we absolutely love handmade items. Though I will admit scared to hold it (I am a clutz and afraid to drop it) 

After that well it is all great stuff, The Vulture (wanted ), Skull (OMG Love), and the light. This are going out on Halloween for sure. The fly trap may have a permanent spot on my desk as I figure a spot for it. 

Thank you so much for a fabulous reap it has made our day. I was indeed awed by the gifts. Topped it all off with the spider problem made it fun. 

Heres the Pics 
























Thank you again Wickedwench. Super stoked at this reap.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hallorenescene, great reap! The paper witch dolls look awesome and I love your new coloring book! I have those witch S&P shakers, too, they are so cute!

DeadEd, nice reap!! I love that skull and the crystal ball light!


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

DeadED said:


> Morena called as I am waiting for her to open the package. She said, "I am going to the store do you want to go with?"
> 
> I told he "We were Reaped today you need to hurry it is looking at me"
> 
> ...


I am so glad you liked it all. It was definitely a fun box to put together!

Those spider legs concern me... was there a small black spider in with the venus fly trap? I had a rare baby radiated giant hunstman spider. it should have rapidly grown if it was no longer in it's container... and it would have shed it's legs as it grew.... By the size of those legs you would have a small dog sized spider running around by now... maybe it escaped the box while at the post office. They can fit through incredibly small spaces!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Witch.... paper ......dolls.... this is a thing? How cool! I thought Goodnight Goon was funny, this is awesome! 
The crystal ball light and mask are great too!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Lil Ghouliette said:


> Hell yes!  Your co-workers loss is our gain!!!


The boss's lost, to be exact, I remember that jar! (Hmmph)


----------



## DeadED (Oct 12, 2010)

Wickedwench said:


> I am so glad you liked it all. It was definitely a fun box to put together!
> 
> Those spider legs concern me... was there a small black spider in with the venus fly trap? I had a rare baby radiated giant hunstman spider. it should have rapidly grown if it was no longer in it's container... and it would have shed it's legs as it grew.... By the size of those legs you would have a small dog sized spider running around by now... maybe it escaped the box while at the post office. They can fit through incredibly small spaces!


Welp they are doomed, as nothing tried to face hug me as I opened the box so I am going to assume it is in the mail truck


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was reaped! This box was HUGE and filled with the most amazing gifts! My reaper was Witchful Thinking!! You did the most amazing job on everything. Some of these gifts are already favorites in my collection of Halloween stuff. Ok, so now on to the pictures,


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

But wait, there’s more!!! I need to feed my kiddos dinner and I will be back with even more wonderful pictures


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Hallowercsence I'm so glad it made it safe and you like it. You need to know that 1 more thing is coming. Should be Monday. I hope it arrives safely. My son helped me create it. P.s. on my phone with no glasses so pardon my misspellings. ?


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a package too. It is in perfect condition. I have to get the kiddo settled but I'm opening it in a bit and will share pics. Just wanted my reaper to know it's arrived. ?


----------



## Steveybee23 (Jul 8, 2015)

*I've Been Reaped!*

I've been reaped!

Thank you so much for everything texaslucky! I've already come up with how I'll use everything in my haunt this year!






View Pictures Here!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

A lot of nice reaps this week. I wonder how many of us are left waiting patiently for the Reaper?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dee, nice first half of your reap! I especially love the pillows and the Zero!!

Steveybee, awesome reap!! Love all the items, but especially the pictures and the creepy pumpkin spirit!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can’t wait to see more photos. I am stuck in the hospital for another night so I am enjoying al the posts


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok here we go...The 4 universal monsters are together in a box formation with a candle in the middle. The Freddy Kruger mug will be used daily! I love it! The framed pictures will go on my horror wall and will stay up year round. Ok, this owl. Pictures do not do it justice, he is amazing. I’ve never “corpsed” anything and he is now one of my favorite things in my collection. I love the shining movie and this candle is great! The tombstone....It is more then anything I could have imagined getting. It is so perfect, Witchful Thinking you did so amazing! Thank you so much! You really made my Halloween season!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dee, the second half of your reap is awesome, too! Love the Zero tombstone!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

dee14399 said:


> Ok here we go...The 4 universal monsters are together in a box formation with a candle in the middle. The Freddy Kruger mug will be used daily! I love it! The framed pictures will go on my horror wall and will stay up year round. Ok, this owl. Pictures do not do it justice, he is amazing. I’ve never “corpsed” anything and he is now one of my favorite things in my collection. I love the shining movie and this candle is great! The tombstone....It is more then anything I could have imagined getting. It is so perfect, Witchful Thinking you did so amazing! Thank you so much! You really made my Halloween season!


dee I am SO glad you liked everything! I was worried the glass over the posters or monster lantern would not make it one piece - very glad they survived. Relieved you like the owl---I was worried corpsing would be too far outside your likes! And when you said you wanted to add a zero to your yard this year I knew I had to make you his tombstone! The shingles for the tombstone, the candle and coasters were new crafts for me this year but thanks to great tutorials it all worked out. I had the best time shopping and crafting for you---thank you for giving me such a great start to the season! Happy Haunting!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Steveybee23 said:


> I've been reaped!
> 
> Thank you so much for everything texaslucky! I've already come up with how I'll use everything in my haunt this year!
> 
> ...


I just smiled the whole time watching you open that!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Dead ed. That cracked me up. And what a nice reap you got. Love that buzzard and the glass ball. Yikes a spider. That's not cool. Actually. It was a cute joke.
Dee. That is great stuff. Love the pillows. Are those cds.
Nhh. I do love everything. I just finished another picture tonight. Oh. A homemade gift. I love that. I can't wait to see what the 2 of you drummed up. And Thank you very much for my gifts.
Steven. Nice reap. Love the pumpkin guy and the ghostly gourde
Dee. What a reap. So many nice things. I'm loving the owl and the pictures


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is another picture I just finished coloring. Thanks secret reaper


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I received wonderful gifts! I love them so much. I have photos but, will need to load them up tomorrow... But reaper, I don't know who are.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Another night of big reaps! 

Hallorenescene I love that Nhh gave you more things to color and share with us. the salt and pepper witch hats are adorable, and paper dolls? Who knew!

DeadED I love that jawbone knife, skull masks and crystal ball but those spider legs freak me out! Good job Wickenwench!

Printersdevil I am sorry to hear you are in the hospital! I hope you get better soon and back home. At least you have us to keep you company!

Stevebee I want you as my victim next year. You were so entertaining to watch open your package, I could watch your videos all day...in fact I subscribed to your YouTube channel. TexasLucky you sent perfect things for his haunt. Hope we get to see videos of the completed haunt

Dee it was exciting to see you get your reaping. I was amazed to see WitchfulThinking pulling off one after another fantastic craft during our Reaper weekend. She has some mad skills and it is so fun to watch. She corpsed that owl in record time. I secretly wanted to sneak over to her house and steal that Zero tombstone! Lucky Ghoul!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Spookster,

I am definitely one lucky girl. I got things that are now some of the crowning jewels of my collection. I am so excited to display the gifts I got!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Witchful Thinking said:


> lisa48317....love all the furry help you had opening your reap. I can never find black cloth like that. Who was your reaper...I need to know where they shop!  Also great pumpkins to add to your collection.



My reaper was Spooky_Girl1980 !! She's got some cool stores in her neck of the woods!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Did everyone check their front door last night? I hate to think there's a lonely box sitting on a porch somewhere......

I just checked & my victim shouldn't have been affected by any hurricanes (I hope, anyway!), so that's a good thing!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

These reaps are amazing an I’m kinda jealous lol. But everyone has done a great job an I’m happy that my victim likes their gifts... hehe.. However, still waiting on the door to be tapped by my reapers minions


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

DeadED said:


> Welp they are doomed, as nothing tried to face hug me as I opened the box so I am going to assume it is in the mail truck


HAHAHAHA Yup! I would watch the news for missing cats... Hopefully it is cold enough there soon. It does not do well in the cold!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

It's fun seeing everyone's reaps. Can't wait for mine. I am waiting so ever not patiently but it has given me the ambition to start putting props out in the yard.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

GUYS! I cannot handle it. I know that my package is waiting for me, because my husband just sent a subtle tease of a text and I'm dying because there are at least 3 more hours of work and then I have witchy plans in the park tonight...I can't justify cancelling my plans, but I am SO excited!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Victim, my minions are watching the packages carefully ensuring there is no further delay. You will receive one Monday and the other on Wednesday, but you have to wait to open the first one,......haha the horror....the torture. Open the card first then the smaller then the larger. Trust me on this.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

hallorenescene, love the next coloring page you colored in! You are getting those done quickly and nicely! You will have a whole Halloween art gallery, pretty soon!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GraveyardQueen said:


> GUYS! I cannot handle it. I know that my package is waiting for me, because my husband just sent a subtle tease of a text and I'm dying because there are at least 3 more hours of work and then I have witchy plans in the park tonight...I can't justify cancelling my plans, but I am SO excited!


“Witchy plans in the park”.......sounds so mysterious!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay guys, I should be working, but a giant box just appeared on my porch!!! I have to wait until after my boyfriend gets off work to open it (3 hours is sooo far away!). Just thought I'd jump on here to let my reaper know it has arrived. And to everyone else, expect pictures tonight!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Mine was delivered to a front porch!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone has a package on their porch!!!!


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I think that I have been Reaped! I just got a call from my mom’s friend that There is a box there that she thinks is that Halloween thing as she called it. 

I am so excited but I won’t be able to see it in person until midweek as we just left for a short road trip to Arizona. Never fear I will get to see things through FaceTime.

I had this shipped to mom’s place but she is in the hospital. I told Lydia that we would wait a while since they are supposed to dismiss mom today and then she can be there to open it. If not I will have Lydia do it in awhile.


----------



## LouNroxLuv (Sep 15, 2014)

I hope your mom is ok? 

I can not wait to see what everyone got. Looks like the thread will be busy tonight...


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Welp not my porch lmao but I’m at work so haven’t heard anything lol Show is more reaps lol


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Lisa48317, this is a great reap! What a gorgeous box of treats, thank you so much!

So I began my unboxing with two very curious black cats, thankfully Willie and Waylon were distracted by their gifts so I could dig into my own goodies! 

And oh so many goodies! I’m posting a group picture, but you’ve hit so many of my likes. I love the packs of fairy lights. They’re great for crafting and costumes! The spooky holograms are something I’ve often been jealous of at Spookerstar and WitchfulThinking’s houses so I’m thrilled to have my own. Love the hand towel! So cute! Okay and now onto the favorite items: I am envisioning the next chilly dreary morning where I will drink from this elegant mug and delight in cookies on th matching plate (yes cookies are a breakfast food!) And ya’ll have you seen those tongs?! I’m going to eat salad all day every day now just so i can grasp it in my talons. They’re perfect! 

Thank you again, Lisa!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

I think my victim may be on vacation and the box is not...:/


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*My Reap arrived and it is freaking-amaze-balls!!!!!!

Want to do it justice and take proper photos so I will be back shortly to fill you all in. 

I'm seriously over the moon. The amount of work that went into this is... staggering. *


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven’t heard from my victim yet either and the package was supposed to have arrived at the beginning of the week. Hopefully my corpsed pumpkin and other things made it in one piece.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

A final package should arrive tomorrow Dear Victim!


----------



## Wonderland_Brownies (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry I'm posting so late, we had company over and a late dinner, but I can finally post these photos. Thank you so much for my awesome reap WickedWillingWench, I love everything!

All these potion bottles are a really big help with our new witch theme this year!








As will all this creepy cloth! There's so much of it, and I didn't even know there was a glow in the dark variety! I'm so excited to decorate our sun room now!








I love this pillow it is on my couch right now. and it lights up too! 








This jar luminary is really pretty. How did you know purple and yellow are my favorite color combination?








I also got this witch travel mug and fuzzy socks Both of which I am using as I type this. These are always great to get! you can never have too many socks or mugs, and even better if they are Halloween themed!















And finally this awesome witch sign:








Everything together:








Thank you so much WickedWillingWench, I really love everything!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Graveyardqueen. Loving your reap. Those pictures are really cute. And the plate and mug seems to be fitting. And I never knew before that cookies were for breakfast. Yes. Very fitting indeed. Lol
Wicked willing wench. Boy is your reap sweet. Love the jar. So pretty. And the socks. And I didn't know there was glow in the dark creepy cloth. How fun. And the sign rocks


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

Wonderland_Brownies said:


> Thank you so much WickedWillingWench, I really love everything!


 I am glad...I sent things I love...in fact, I felt the need to buy 2 of some of it. Lol.

We picked up the glow in the dark creepy cloth at Canadian Tire during our trip to Montreal last week. I didn't know about it, either, but thought it would be cool.


You are very welcome. It was lots of fun to put together.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> I am glad...I sent things I love...in fact, I felt the need to buy 2 of some of it. Lol.
> 
> We picked up the glow in the dark creepy cloth at Canadian Tire during our trip to Montreal last week. I didn't know about it, either, but thought it would be cool.
> 
> ...



Now that’s MY kind of shopping motto, which I follow all year long! One for you, one for me......a set for you, and a set for me! Haha


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

IVE BEEN REAPED.... I can’t be more excited and Bethene the gifts are so so so amazing like I’m in love with everything here.. I’m madly in love with the spell book and the shot glasses lol


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I got an awesome box in the mail! Thank you SO much Shadow Panther!!!! There's so much I'll have to do this in a few posts lol.














Abigail says thank you for the stickers and things. She goes crazy for stickers lol.


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Now I have more boney things to add to my menagerie! And some more creepy crawlies to decorate with!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

The yeti foot looks great, like a plaster casting of a foot print!







And i can always find a use for more paint!


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I love the shrunken head! It's really well done, especially the hair.







View attachment 565169


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

The framed prints are incredible! Thank you SO much!! I'm actually re-reading all of Lovecraft's stuff right now, so it's going to be awesome to lay in bed reading and be able to look up and see these prints!




























Everything was great! Thank you Shadow Panther!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GraveyardQueen, awesome reap! I simply adore that black cat mug and plate set!!! Your kitties are adorable, too!

Wonderland_Brownies, great reap! I love the socks and that bat pillow is awesome!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

creeperguardian, great reap!! That spell book is soooo awesome!!!

McBernes, nice reap!! The shrunken head is very well done and those prints look amazing!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Creeper. Nice reap. Bethie always does a good job. The spell book and the reaper are sweet
Mcbernes. I'd say you were reaped. And well reaped at that. The shrunken head and the foot are very special touches


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I was reaped yesterday right after we got on the road to Arizona from Oklahoma. I had it sent to mom ‘s house and the plan was for her to open and send me photos. But, they kepter her—printersdevil—one more night in the hospital. We knew she was going home today so so went home to my big bo
























































The box was so exciting and My fantastic Reaper sent me so many things straight off my list of wishes. I am so amazed at her generosity. 

I am wanting to make a suitcase like Newt has in the Famtastic Beast show and would have been happy with one item toward this project of mine! Yet, I got a Sniffler, Bow-trickle.

She also made a beautiful lighted jar of Cornish Pixiies.I also got a great witchy frog or toad. Another item I listed was for a new display this year where I need herbs or other plants, flowers tied up to dry and hang in the display. She se t met three of these that are awesome.

Last but not least she sent me some cool little signs thatlook like tombstones with labels for Sage, rosemary, thyme and basil and several others. These are perfect for the new display of Professor Sprout classroom and plants.

I will continue in another post because there is MORE!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Guess what? I got reaped AGAIN! This time I finally got to find out who my reaper is!! Thank you Hearthfire for your unbelievable thoughtfulness and generosity. With each new box I was blown away and overwhelmed by your outpouring of Halloween joy! I remember when you first posted about being worried about joining the reaper and was so happy you decided to. I cannot even believe you were worried - you are a master reaper right out of the gate! I mean you give the word "generous" new meaning but even more than that--your excitement was infectious and your thoughtfulness heartwarming. I am so happy I got to be your first victim!!

Here is what I got today:

I was SO happy to get two more of these guys. I immediately fell in love with the one I got in an earlier box and was going to hunt down a couple more so I could make the fish trio they sold out of on Grandin Road. Now I have my perfect fish trifecta!
View attachment 565303


These wonderful buoy glass lights that are going to be perfect in my bathroom! I am going to take this great skellie and corpse him either like a parrot a raven or a seagull! I put in my likes I wanted to create a spooky nautical theme in there this year to go with the barnacle bust I picked up. Amazingly Hearthfire has provided everything I could need to achieve that! It was like I whispered a wish and it came true!




















Great candlesticks, a towel that is already hanging on my stove in the kitchen and more masks!








This one I feel bad about---Hearthfire sent me another wonderful ceramic coffin packed with all kinds of gauze (perfect for crafting) and wrapping since the one she sent earlier had a rough trip and the lid didn't make it. You are too sweet--you did not have to send another! Thank you!
View attachment 565313


And then the topper for my whole reap! Something I have been dreaming of doing for years---making a Trick r Treat Sam! Hearthfire gathered everything I would need to get started! A whole Sam kit! The burlap is the perfect weave--the buttons!? I mean how did you find the exact perfect buttons??? Even rope! And this jack o'lantern or the one that I got already are actually the perfect foundations...it had not even occurred to me to use one to create his inner head until now---I mean you nailed it and inspired me! 








Here is everything from today together plus everything else I got in previous boxes:














Hearthfire I am so glad you came and joined our Halloween family this year in the reap! It has been so fun reading your posts elsewhere in the forum. Your enthusiasm is so wonderful---I think we should name you ambassador for the forum since you are out there telling people about it everywhere you go! Thank you so much my new witchy sister!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Witchful thinking. Awesome reap. I love the fish bones. And the lights are very nice tpp


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am not sure what happened to these photos but I am deleteting and reposting at the end so everyone can see these.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

OMG! OMG! OMG! I AM JUMPING UP AND DOWN!!! OVER THE MOON HAPPY! I WAS REAPED BY KELLOWEEN!!!! I FEEL LIKE I DIED AND WENT TO HALLOWEEN HEAVEN! (Literally jumping around and acting like a little kid!!!) 

I got home from vacation to a huge box with a hundred stamps on it, I kid you not. 

Everything was so well packed. As I opened each item I literally caught my breath at how thoughtful and generous Kelloween is!!! I just keep looking at it all in disbelief that she sent it all for me! 

For years I have admired her dolls and have wanted one for a rocker in my haunted library. This special one is a creepy beauty and has her own little dolly and pet spider in a basket she carries around!

I also have been wanting to have a skeleton wedding. Kelloween sent a victorian wedding dress with a beautiful long veil. It is perfect! This year the wedding will take place at a dinner party I'm hosting on Halloween Eve!

She painted the most wonderful sign on an old oak panel. An owl perched on a spooky branch in the moonlight. It has a vintage vibe and I adore it!

Then she included not one, but two, silver candelabras! They will be perfect for the wedding and then make a wonderful addition year 'round to my spooky house. They look old and victorian. 

Her niece picked up voodoo items for me from New Orleans! A hand made wooden coffin with a voodoo doll inside, a voodoo doll kit, stickers, a magnet and mints in a ouija tin!

There is also a really cool Jack mask with an evil grin and a lighted Halloween blow mold Jack! Did I mention the scarecrow head that has evil eyes that light up? 

It is all so very perfect!!!!!! I am blown away by how well she chose and made gifts for me! And did I mention her generosity?!!!!

I am pinching myself to make sure I am awake and all of this is mine! What a reap!!!

Thank you again Kelloween! Every single thing is beyond what I could have hoped for or dreamed I would get. You are amazing!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am not sure why some of those pics came out sideways and can not figure out how to fix it. 

The candelabras are large, perfect for a buffet or dinner table. They are at least 14 by 13 inches or so. And I forgot the mention the sage smudge stick! I love those! 

Everything is even better than the photos!!! I am so freakin' happy!!!!! Kelloween made my Halloween, not only this Halloween but I suspect for years to come!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Texas lucky. Somehow missed you. Noticed you when I went back. Nice reap.
Love the note and the fairy in the jar.
Expired. Oh my gosh. Nice reap. Of course I loved the blow mold. And the voodoo doll. And the sign. Lucky you


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Texaslucky, I can only see the first post of reaps, the second post's pictures aren't there for me to see. Great gifts for the first half, though...love the garden tombstone markers!

Witchful Thinking, more great stuff!! Love the coffin and the Hocus Pocus kitty towel! 

X-pired, awesome reap!! The doll is gorgeous and I love the candelabras and that Owl painting!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! I AM JUMPING UP AND DOWN!!! OVER THE MOON HAPPY! I WAS REAPED BY KELLOWEEN!!!! I FEEL LIKE I DIED AND WENT TO HALLOWEEN HEAVEN! (Literally jumping around and acting like a little kid!!!)
> 
> I got home from vacation to a huge box with a hundred stamps on it, I kid you not.
> 
> ...


yayyyy! so happy you liked it and that Aliie made it unbroken..I kept picturing that big candleabra whacking her on the head! My niece said to tell you the voodoo items came from Marie Laveau's and they may really work so be careful!! LOL!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

GraveyardQueen said:


> Lisa48317, this is a great reap! What a gorgeous box of treats, thank you so much!
> 
> So I began my unboxing with two very curious black cats, thankfully Willie and Waylon were distracted by their gifts so I could dig into my own goodies!
> 
> ...


I'm so glad everything got there in one piece! I was really worried about the mug & plate! Glad you (and the kitties) like it all!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I’m happy everything arrived in one piece Texaslucky!. I hope you like the wood sign.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> yayyyy! so happy you liked it and that Aliie made it unbroken..I kept picturing that big candleabra whacking her on the head! My niece said to tell you the voodoo items came from Marie Laveau's and they may really work so be careful!! LOL!


Yes, in my excitement I forgot to state that the New Orleans treasures came from Marie Loveau’s! How special is that? What a treat! I am so happy with all of it. Your niece did a fantastic job. Please tell her thank you for me. I appreciate it so much! 

I too am so relieved Allie didn’t get bonked on the head with one of those heavy candlelabras. Yikes! It was no doubt thanks to your excellent packing. All of the bubble wrap paid off. Thank you again Kelloween. I can’t say that enough! 

Yes hallorenescene, I am VERY lucky!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

I was reaped!!! I will post pics when I can. Thanks HalloweenHavoc for everything.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I was REAPED! It arrived yesterday but I wont be able to post pictures until I am at work tomorrow. It is all just perfect for my haunt and I love it. My reaper is staying secret however. Come forward my pretty and get a proper thank you!


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok....sigh....hold on a second..(turns around, walks away for a second)....Expired...is that....a FULL SIZE vicorian wedding dress? I cant tell from the picture. It looks full size! Wow, so cool! Every year the gifts seem to get bigger, better, more exciting. I'm amazed! So many people getting more than one box, and really original looking stuff which makes it all the better. I feel like the bar is raised for next year. I love the tombstone garden markers TexasLucky. Hope Printersdevil is on the mend. Witchfulthinking, love the fish skeletons, & the DIY Sam kit! Great job Hearthfire on reaping & inspiring! I also saw some neat fairy jars and framed prints. GraveyardQueen, dont forget that Auditor declared cookies are vegetables, so yes, eat your veggies at breakfast!


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*Soooo... my reaper was Skullie - or should i say SUPER-REAPER

This is insane. The effort was massive, and appreciated. SO HARD to show the DETAIL in simple photos!!!

These pieces will remain in my collection forever. Thank you so much. Actually... I cannot thank you enough. So appreciative of these creations!*


These lovelies are full of candy/treats









This cutie has a super-adorable stare! + some more vintage style deco for my collection!









All in the details



















then there's this adorable box!! but what's inside???










Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! this is what's inside!!! 









and this!



















and there's more.... see next post


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

*continued!! My reap by Skullie *

In the bottom of the massive box that arrived... was this book!!

I love this thing so much I can't even.......!!! 









again... the detail is incredible









the inside even!!!!










so what exactly was inside? omg... it's the NBC scrapbook of all scrapbooks!!! friggin nuts!!!










on the outside of the scrapbook










*push here. pull here. twist this. access that! It goes on and on and on and on!!!! it's incredible. had to take hours!!!!*







































*I'm incredibly grateful. This is an amazing gift I will treasure forever. So wonderful!
thank you. thank you. thank you!!!!! *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Lil spook. Your vintage decor pieces are very cute. Did she make them. And i love the box. Very nice.


----------



## Lil Spook (Oct 25, 2010)

hallorenescene said:


> Lil spook. Your vintage decor pieces are very cute. Did she make them. And i love the box. Very nice.



pretty sure she made everything - started with base forms for boxes and books and just added and added and added to them. So wonderful


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lil Spook, awesome reap!! You got so much awesome NBC stuff, and I adore all the vintage items!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Lil Spook,
Your are so welcome. I loved making it. You were a challenge at first. I knew about the vintage art. ( because as they used to say....I was there). I remember having these little ghost and cats and owls all over the place. But most of all on the treat bags. I have never watched THE NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS all the way to the end. I have always liked Jack. the art work of him and his crew. So I had to do some digging. I never realized it was a Love story. 

All the best to you. by the way I would eat the Popcorn one color at a time. It taste better that way.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Sorry this is so late! Our baby decided she needed to rush out into the world a little early. Many, many thanks to my Reaper for such an awesome box! Love, love, love everything! It was such a surprise when my husband sent me a picture of it sitting on the porch while I was in the hospital.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh little spoke I forgot to say you can unclasp those little dolls and jars that hang it you need to. Yes I did make those vintage boxes. I have a few to finish for my self. I just had to j ump on my Halloween cards. I am so far behind. I did not get any ideas till last week.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

farblefumble...congrats on the birth of your baby girl!! Nice reap, too! Love the candelabra. What are the two things in the last picture? Are they pillows? I love the prints on them.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

farblefumble said:


> Sorry this is so late! Our baby decided she needed to rush out into the world a little early. Many, many thanks to my Reaper for such an awesome box! Love, love, love everything! It was such a surprise when my husband sent me a picture of it sitting on the porch while I was in the hospital.
> View attachment 565607
> View attachment 565609
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new little haunter! Fantastic reap, I love that candelabra!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Lady Arsenic said:


> Ok....sigh....hold on a second..(turns around, walks away for a second)....Expired...is that....a FULL SIZE vicorian wedding dress? I cant tell from the picture. It looks full size! Wow, so cool! Every year the gifts seem to get bigger, better, more exciting. I'm amazed! So many people getting more than one box, and really original looking stuff which makes it all the better. I feel like the bar is raised for next year. I love the tombstone garden markers TexasLucky. Hope Printersdevil is on the mend. Witchfulthinking, love the fish skeletons, & the DIY Sam kit! Great job Hearthfire on reaping & inspiring! I also saw some neat fairy jars and framed prints. GraveyardQueen, dont forget that Auditor declared cookies are vegetables, so yes, eat your veggies at breakfast!


Yes! Yes, it is a full size wedding gown with a long train and veil. It is amazing! I am so blown away by Kelloween's gifts! She was so generous. And yes, they were so original, even the ones she purchased. 








Sorry the photo is sideways. I do not know how to fix it. When I attach photos they are fine but for some reason get turned when they are uploaded. 



I agree, the bar has been raised this Reaper. Everyone is receiving such wonderful gifts. It seems people are putting their heart and imagination into it. How wonderful is that?!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Guess what? I got reaped AGAIN! This time I finally got to find out who my reaper is!! Thank you Hearthfire for your unbelievable thoughtfulness and generosity. With each new box I was blown away and overwhelmed by your outpouring of Halloween joy! I remember when you first posted about being worried about joining the reaper and was so happy you decided to. I cannot even believe you were worried - you are a master reaper right out of the gate! I mean you give the word "generous" new meaning but even more than that--your excitement was infectious and your thoughtfulness heartwarming. I am so happy I got to be your first victim!!
> 
> Here is what I got today:
> 
> ...



My Dear Victim, I'm so glad you have enjoyed your reaping! I have had way too much fun hitting the stores and thrift stores with thoughts of you in mind. I hope you find use for the items. The hunt for you has been so much fun. And my family had somehow missed seeing Trick r Treat so thank you for bringing that into my life! I can't wait to see your Sam. And I remember seeing a mummy you made so I thought I could pad your goodies with some extra gauze. It has been wonderful being sneaky and starting the Season off just right. Blessings to you, dear Sister! Thank you so much for being the perfect first victim.


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Kelloween......... how in the hell did you find/make/summon/unearth that blue eyed doll?!?!?! I would love to have one like that....I think? I have never seen anything close to that. my son and I can't stop staring at her. In fact, I made her my screensaver. Tell me more please!!!!


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I missed so much not looking at this thread over the weekend! Great reaps everyone. Reaper season is better than Christmas!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Stl patiently waiting. Love seeing all the amazing things people create and send. I am absolutley amazed at peoples talents and their willingness to share them.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

X-Pired said:


> Yes! Yes, it is a full size wedding gown with a long train and veil. It is amazing! I am so blown away by Kelloween's gifts! She was so generous. And yes, they were so original, even the ones she purchased.
> 
> View attachment 565633
> 
> ...


Lady Arsenic...if you want me to keep an eye out on one for you, I can...I picked that one up at Good Will ! Let me know!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Hearthfire said:


> Kelloween......... how in the hell did you find/make/summon/unearth that blue eyed doll?!?!?! I would love to have one like that....I think? I have never seen anything close to that. my son and I can't stop staring at her. In fact, I made her my screensaver. Tell me more please!!!!


lol, I made her from a porcelain doll!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

WitchyKitty-

Yes they are pillows. He makes them himself using towels! LOVE IT! They look so good on my sofa.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Hearthfire said:


> My Dear Victim, I'm so glad you have enjoyed your reaping! I have had way too much fun hitting the stores and thrift stores with thoughts of you in mind. I hope you find use for the items. The hunt for you has been so much fun. And my family had somehow missed seeing Trick r Treat so thank you for bringing that into my life! I can't wait to see your Sam. And I remember seeing a mummy you made so I thought I could pad your goodies with some extra gauze. It has been wonderful being sneaky and starting the Season off just right. Blessings to you, dear Sister! Thank you so much for being the perfect first victim.


Oh yes! I forgot to mention the gauze! I was thrilled when I saw those as packing. You are an amazing stalker! I have made mummy heads and as soon as I saw the gauze I started having thoughts of my next! Here is my view tonight...(yes those are my new socks and jack o'lantern). Just the first of my decorations to go out while I check out all the incredible reaps that landed this weekend! I agree....that is one eerie incredible blue eyed doll Kelloween!? How did you do that? Do you sell those?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Farkle fumble. Love the way your box was decorated. Guess I can't quite guess what your first 2 presents are. Love your candle holder and your bust. Very nice pillows. And a big congrats on the baby


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Here is the latest picture I colored from my reaper. I love it. Thanks reaper


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I received such wonderful gifts. Thank you so much reaper. I don't know who you are. I really love it all.

I have the awesome wreath that lights up, sugar skull candle holders, a skull pillow, a "beware" raven sign (that is displayed already), a coloring book and crayons. For my son, an avenger notebook, star wars coloring book and a black panther poster. I think our neighbors heard my kid scream when he opened the poster.  

I love everything, it's an awesome reap. Thank you so much who ever you are...


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> Here is the latest picture I colored from my reaper. I love it. Thanks reaper


Love it! I love coloring too. I made sure I had a set and a copy of the coloring book too.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Loving everyone's reaps!!!!!! Still patiently waiting myself!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I hope yours arrives soon, Kenneth. Looking forward to seeing what you get!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Nhh. Nice reap. I see you got an adult coloring book too. Coloring is so addictive


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I got a second package from nhh. My reaper. Oh my gosh. She and her son made it. This is something I asked for. It is amazing. I loved everything I got equally until I got this. This is my favorite hands down. Tell your son you 2 did awesome.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

nhh, great reap! I love that pillow and beware raven sign!

hallorenescene, very nice "free hugs" clown sign!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Victim, your time has finally come! There should be something sinister on your stoop.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

hallorenescene I am so happy it made it safe. I was stressed since it's painted on the glass. It came out so much better than I thought and we loved making it for you. Oh and yep, I love to color. ?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

OMG...I was reaped by LucidHalloween today and all I can say is it is AMAZEBALLS!!! I will post pics later tonight but it was glorious!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

So much activity over the weekend! 

Graveyard Queen I love that Lisa sent you black kitty dishes. Looks like the boys love the treats too! I have never seen salad tongs like that. Perfectly creepy!
Wonderland Brownies, great reap! WWW make some excellent potion bottles and that witch sign is so fun
Creeperguardian you were Bethene's victim too? She is a busy reaper! I love that spell book and it looks like she sent you a creeper guardian!
Shadowpanther great job with the Lovecraft artwork. McBernes which book are you reading?
TexasLucky I love your theme! Dee you hit the nail on the head with those fantastic beasts. Where did you get those garden markers and toad. I must have some!
WitchfulThinking how fun you have everything now for your Nautical Nightmare bathroom. Cant wait to see. Also amazing that HearthFire found the perfect supplies for SAM! Eeek!
X-Pired - OMG! I don't like dolls and I love that one. Kelloween I seem to remember reading you started late with your crafting. You can turn out some amazing things so fast! Did you paint that witch sign?
Godcrusher and Wickedwillingwench, cant wait to see what your reapers sent you
Lil Spook I love your vintage inspired reap. Skullie that NBC box is amazing. It is one of my favorite movies
Farblefumble Congratulations! That is even better then a reaper box! However that is a wonderful candelabra. Who was your reaper?
Nhh I love your sugar skulls and beware sign, and you sent Hallorenescene the scariest gift! I hate clowns! Awesome job with the painting though
Whew! That was a lot of packages!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

And now for my fun! I was REAPED this weekend! Saturday morning DH and I were relaxing on the back deck enjoying the cooler weather and he saw a FedEx truck come in our neighborhood. He jumped up and yelled that has to be for you! I think he was even more excited than I was. 
It was for me and my reaper sent me some perfect things for our haunt theme this year...Coco!
Oh the color! Beautiful paper picados, paper flowers, Dia de los Muertos kitties, paper doilies and even more tissue to create my own paper flowers. Then there was this beautifully made skull lantern and candle. At first I thought it was the one from Home Goods but no! It is hand made. Do you know how much time that must have taken to attach those skulls and make it smooth? 
I also loved the faux book/wall hanging of witch potions. That will go perfect on my witches cabinet. 
So much Coco fun I cant wait to start decorating next weekend. 
Thank you Secret Reaper! Wish you were not so secretive!


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Spookerstar, glad everything made it safely! I know I included more colors than what you asked for but I couldn’t help myself!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Ugh, I'm the absolute worst! I got reaped about a week ago and it's taken me this long to post photos and a proper thank you and for that I'm so sorry! Life has a way of getting away from me in September/October which is still no excuse, especially when the reap is THIS EPIC!
First off, thank you thank you thank you to the absolutely insane generosity and creativity that is @T2Girls123! Your box blew me away! And how on earth did you get so much stuff in such a tight space without breaking a thing?!? WITCHCRAFT!













First pic first, the adorable card nestled down on top of an absolutely decadently soft blanket (ooh, with bats! My favorite!!!)







Next is a gorgeous sparkly skull patch. My only concern is, I have way too many things I want to put this on to make a final decision! Where did you find such a gorgeous piece? I'm gonna need to pick up at least a dozen more. 







This blanket has already been well loved in the time that it's been in the house. It goes from my room to the couch for TV time snuggles and back again. I love it!







I mentioned that I love to cook and throw parties and @T2Girls123 listened! Four perfect goblets in my favorite colors, silver and purple! HOW?!? I love them!







Pumpkins and skulls to set the mood on my tablescape!







Beautiful black roses!







Seriously, how did you fit this all in?! And for the record, I love cloches!! You NAILED it!







The skull candles and the candlesticks are already being put to good use on the table and I can't wait to have an official reason to break out the goblets (although I confess I've already been using one for my own personal meals!)
Thank you thank you thank you so much @T2Girls123 for everything! You absolutely nailed my list and the box was beyond perfect. Thank you so much!!! This is my fourth (I think) year doing the Reap and every year I've been so incredibly lucky to have amazing reapers! Thank you guys so much for another 'killer' year!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Oh yes! I forgot to mention the gauze! I was thrilled when I saw those as packing. You are an amazing stalker! I have made mummy heads and as soon as I saw the gauze I started having thoughts of my next! Here is my view tonight...(yes those are my new socks and jack o'lantern). Just the first of my decorations to go out while I check out all the incredible reaps that landed this weekend! I agree....that is one eerie incredible blue eyed doll Kelloween!? How did you do that? Do you sell those?
> View attachment 565761


Awwww!!! That pic is absolutely perfect! It just screams cozy. Those candles look so beautiful too. Who would have ever thought being called a great stalker would bring so much joy? It truly has brought me such happiness to share my love of All Hallow's Eve with you.I'm so grateful to whomever started this forum and brought all of us together.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_My turn! I was reaped by Ulchabhan. My pics aren't the best, so I'll give you a quick run down. I'm on a Headless Horseman kick as of late and Ulchabhan hand crafted a fantastic Headless Horseman with horse out of mixed media. I was also sent a pair of corpse coins from the 1800's for a project I'd like to complete. I'm super excited about that! I also received an opossum skull for my collection. It's with the other skulls now. Ironically, I didn't have a possum skull so this one is a perfect fit. I was also sent a pair of bulbs that change color remotely. Little did Ulchabahn know, I'm an addict when it comes to things that change color! I also am the proud new owner of two pair of Halloween socks. Love them! One can never have too many Halloween socks. And last, but certainly not least, Esmeralda confiscated the box long before the gifts were even halfway opened. I'd say it's a win-win all around! Thank you sooo much Ulchabahn. You did fantastic! _


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spookerstar, great reap! I love the DotD kitties! So cute!

Tye Rannosaurus, nice reap! Love the skull candles, mini pumpkins on pedestals and adore that blanket!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GiggleFairy, awesome reap!! Very cool headless horseman sculpture and I love those kitty socks! (...and adorable kitty pics are awesome, too!)


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spookerstar. What do you mean clowns are scary. They just want to be your friend. They just want to play with you. Lol. Nice reap. I've never got into the day of the dead stuff really. To pretty. But I got to say those cats are cute. And are those real books on the history of magic. They are cool. And that skull sculpture is fabulous


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rannosaurus. What a perfect reap. Those glasses are very pretty and the blanket looks very elegant. I don't know what cloches are.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Giggle fairy. I agree. One can never have 2 many socks. And that headless horseman is awesome


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

GiggleFairy said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_

How do I get reaped a kitty? She/he is pretty_


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I got an amazing reap from Lucid Halloween--all the way from the UK!!! Almost every item was handmade and wonderful.

a darling black kitty card, a creepy door cover that is perfect...a handmade skull tray/shadowbox and a mini handpainted Pennywise!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

ANNNNNND>>>>

Gorgeous George who will be well-cared for here.


and the MOST beautiful handmade pumpkin---Luci could give Vergie Lightfoot a run for her money. I <3 my punkin. <3


----------



## SpookyLilGirl1980 (Nov 19, 2015)

I was reaped! I love all of it and I cant wait for my daughter to wake up so she can see it too!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Wickedwillingwench. Nice reap. George looks very lovable. And the door cover is very nice. What is that cool looking head. And is that a hand clock. spookygirl. Nice reap. You have a lot going on there. The skelly fairy and bone charms really stand out for me


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

wickedwillingwench said:


> ANNNNNND>>>>
> 
> Gorgeous George who will be well-cared for here.
> 
> ...


I love these!!


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Spookerstar said:


> So much activity over the weekend!
> 
> Graveyard Queen I love that Lisa sent you black kitty dishes. Looks like the boys love the treats too! I have never seen salad tongs like that. Perfectly creepy!
> Wonderland Brownies, great reap! WWW make some excellent potion bottles and that witch sign is so fun
> ...


I painted the owl sign..and the doll was a porcelain that I painted, she already had blue eyes but when you put clear nail polish over them they turn a brighter color...someone asked if I sold them? I do..on my etsy, but right now I am searching for more dolls!  LOL TY..I am fast when I get around to doing something..its just getting there!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> Wickedwillingwench. Nice reap. George looks very lovable. And the door cover is very nice. What is that cool looking head. And is that a hand clock. spookygirl. Nice reap. You have a lot going on there. The skelly fairy and bone charms really stand out for me


the 'head' is actually a pumpkin Lucid Halloween made. It is amazing. I swear I thought it was a vergie lightfoot when i saw its huge, expressive eyes...and it has the sweetest delicate mouth. It is just gorgeous.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so glad you like her, wickedwillingwench.. she was creeping out my other half for a while! Lol!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Kelloween said:


> I painted the owl sign..and the doll was a porcelain that I painted, she already had blue eyes but when you put clear nail polish over them they turn a brighter color...someone asked if I sold them? I do..on my etsy, but right now I am searching for more dolls!  LOL TY..I am fast when I get around to doing something..its just getting there!


The photo does not do Kelloween's doll justice. Allie and her little dolly are even more incredible in person. I am so lucky to have one of Kelly's beautifully creepy CHILLdren. Thank you again Kelloween for your thoughtfulness and generosity!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

All these reaps are absolutely ah-ma-zing! The creativity, imagination and Halloween love is evident in each and every reap. I'm so far behind (like 20 pages) I don't think I can catch up on commenting. I've enjoyed looking through all the reaps and thank all of those who honor their Reaper by posting. Outstanding job everyone!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

unlovedpoet said:


> Spookerstar, glad everything made it safely! I know I included more colors than what you asked for but I couldn’t help myself!


Unlovedpoet it is all perfect! Cant wait for my graveyard to be an explosion of color this year! Thank you so much again for all of the thoughtful gifts. 
Happy Haunting!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Wickedwillingwench, everything you received is so cool. I love it all, very unique and creative. Great reaping job Lucid Halloween!

So many nice, collectible things sent this year. Way to go people!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> Spookerstar. What do you mean clowns are scary. They just want to be your friend. They just want to play with you. Lol. Nice reap. I've never got into the day of the dead stuff really. To pretty. But I got to say those cats are cute. And are those real books on the history of magic. They are cool. And that skull sculpture is fabulous


Ahhh the clowns! Dentists and clowns are the scariest things. Can you imagine a dentist dressed up like a clown?!? _shudder_
I didn't used to love Dia de los Muertos but after I saw the movie Coco I was hooked. Our neighbor Lady Arsenic decorates with us and we pick a theme early. Next year we are bringing back the pirates!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> I painted the owl sign..and the doll was a porcelain that I painted, she already had blue eyes but when you put clear nail polish over them they turn a brighter color...someone asked if I sold them? I do..on my etsy, but right now I am searching for more dolls!  LOL TY..I am fast when I get around to doing something..its just getting there!


What is the name of your shop on Etsy?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

lucidhalloween said:


> I'm so glad you like her, wickedwillingwench.. she was creeping out my other half for a while! Lol!


luci, like I said...I loved EVERYTHING. I can't tell you how much...and how awesomely talented I think you are. <3


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

OHHH spookyLilGirl I sooo want that octopus pendent. I happen to get one very similar at a Haunter convention years ago that I wear as a good luck charm and have been unable to find another since...



SpookyLilGirl1980 said:


> I was reaped! I love all of it and I cant wait for my daughter to wake up so she can see it too!
> 
> 
> View attachment 566067


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wickedwillingwench, great reap! I love the kitty card and that steampunk hand and the pumpkin both look awesome!

SpookyLilGirl, nice reap! I am in love with that blanket!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

SpookyLilGirl I'm so glad you liked everything. I was a little worried you wouldn't, I wasn't able to make as many things as I wanted to. I had to have my wisdom teeth removed, I hadn't anticipated doing that during the reap. I tried to find things that your little ghoul would like. ♥


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Victim.... the minions have relayed to me that your second package has arrived.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Dear reaper.... I pace and sigh and wonder when you will end my torment. I eagerly wait...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Who is still waiting to be reaped?? I can't wait to see the last of the gifts!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Witchykitty..I was just going to ask that!!!! LucidHalloween's in crossing the ocean on it's way....mine will be coming shortly....any one else?


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting. And I'm still waiting to hear from my victim. Just stretching out the anticipation.


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Still waiting to be reaped but finally found that mine had been received by my victim. It's nice to be able to see that they receive it on here. It makes it so much better.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Both of yours are on the way!!


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

I came home from work to a surprise package this evening. I love all the items that were sent. Beautiful wrapping job as well. My favorite item has to be the box with my user name  That will be going on my work desk at the office for sure. Thanks again Kerimonster. Your gifts were so thoughtful, I can't wait to incorporate them into my Halloween displays.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I WAS REAPED!! I received one package on Monday but there was no card and I had a sneaking suspicion that one more was on the way and I was right! Thank you to A Little Bit Scary! I was gifted a set of fairy lights, which I was in desperate need of. I have a bookshelf with some Halloween pieces on it and the other day I said to myself “A set of fairy lights would look perfect there.” And I was also gifted an Anise and Clove candle/tea light set. Clove is one of my absolute favorite scents so I can’t wait to get that burning(I’m a sucker for candles I literally can’t get enough). And then this wonderful picture with different jack-o-lantern faces came today. I am absolutely over the moon about my reap. A Little Bit Scary listened to everything I like and I couldn’t be happier. I have a door frame that the picture will go over perfectly. I love jack-o-lanterns so I’m ecstatic over this picture, it’s definitely nail on the head with my style. Thank you SO MUCH for everything!!!!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

Add me to the still waiting club. Having been rescue reaped a couple years ago, I’m not feeling optimistic...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Spinechiller. Nice reap. I also love you name sign. And I don't know what's in that test tube. It looks creepy.
Kenneth. That is a wonderful pumkin sign. It will dress up any door threshhold.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

krnlmustrd said:


> Add me to the still waiting club. Having been rescue reaped a couple years ago, I’m not feeling optimistic...


I hope you get reaped soon. Perhaps Bethene can tell us if your package is on the way. On the bright side, a rescue reap is usually a fantastic reap! Don’t get discouraged, hang in there!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Krnmustard...I pm'd your reaper.. But never fear. ..every one will be reaped!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spinechiller, great reap! I really like your user name box and that fire and ice light is great...it looks like the ones we have!
Kenneth, nice reap! I adore that jack o lantern picture!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Yay more wonderful gifts. I was just looking at my gifts again and yep - still love them.  I still don't know who my reaper was but hopefully they see that I received everything and love it all. 

If there are rescue reaps needed, I can help.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim shows to have received hers but has not posted.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I am not sure what happened to all my photos of my reap last week but a lot of them did not show up. I am so sorry. It arrived at my mom's house just after I left for a trip to Arizona and she was in the hospital. When she got home we tried to tag team and post them but something went wrong on my end and a lot didn't show up and I didn't even realize it. She didn't feel good and didn't even notice it at first. So I am reposting so everyone can see them all. It was a FANTASTIC REAP of FANTASTIC BEASTS.

I have not really been a big Harry Potter fan even though I have had a mom in love with the books and movies. The film last year for some reason caught my attention and I loved it. I can't wait for the new one. I found this cool project on Pinterest and dedcided I wanted Newt's suitcase to display. So my fantastic secret reaper went way over and beyond on getting me started on this project. Check out these wonderful items for Newt's friends.
First we have the wonderful Bowtrickle. There are something like 6 of these I believe and they are all named and so special and now I have one!








Next we have a wonderful Cornish Pixie in a jar. I just love this.















Then we have the fabulous Sniffler. Somehow I didn't get a photo of him alone but take it from me he is adorable and you better watch out for shiny things around him. You can see him in these photos. 














Aren't they the most adorable starts for this project???

And if that is not enough, my Special Secret Reaper didn't stop here! I also listed that I was doing a witch garden and had a special sign on my likes list and also some cool small gravestone markers fro herbs that I had found and I received BOTH items in addition to all the above!

Here is the sign.







Here are the cool grave stone markers for the herbs.







Then straight off of my list I also go a fantastic Audrey plant for my garden!








I was just blown away by all of these things and there was still more! Check out this wonderful witch's toad and the wonderful eyeball containers that are perfect.













Last but definitely not least were these wonderful plants to hang in my witch's kitchen. I believe this is eucalyptus and lavender for my green witch to use.







and some dried sage








Check out this huge overall view of these fantastic gifts. I am so excited and can't wait to use them all. Thank you sooo much! The photos don;'t do these justice at all. Thank you soo much my fantastic Reaper.









*THANK YOU SO MUCH dee14399!*


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

What an amazing Reap!!! I love the sign. Any idea where it came from?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Amazing reap texaslucky! Love everything!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Whooooo Hooooo. I’ve been reaped!!!!!!!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

Like a giddy kid, I tore into my box. My Reaper was smart enough to write a note on the back of the card to open the box before reading the card! Oh my goodness........ where do I begin?!?!!








Great job stalking too because she knows I’m a nurse.....








I could hardly see through my tears!!! My hubby came in and saw what was happening. He immediately pointed out his favorite. He thinks the Nurse by day sign should be mass produced! Lol He and I LOVE it!!!








She also knows how craft challenged I am so she sent me goodies to get me started on the craft path!








And finally, this adorable coffin will h a gorgeous witch on the front








Inside is just beautiful and perfect! It radiates witchyness!!! All the makings for the perfect witch box.







I am truly amazed.... and humbled. Thank you dear Reaper for all your hard work and care to detail. I am honored to have been your victim, Amyml!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

amyml said:


> I'm still waiting. And I'm still waiting to hear from my victim. Just stretching out the anticipation. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/biggrin.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Big Grin" class="inlineimg" />


I’m so sorry to make you wait fantastic Reaper!!! I was trapped within the dark halls of the ICU for the last 48 of 96 hrs!!! Grueling to say the least!!!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I don't mind waiting!  I'm glad you liked everything. Since you admire craftiness, I tried to stick with more crafts than bought items. I found the pattern for the Nurse by Day/Witch by Night sign and hoped you would love it. I had to do a little research for the witch box, but I love learning new things. 

Have a Happy Halloween 

And happy crafting!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Apologies to my reaper (printersdevil) for the delay in posting pics! I was away for a couple days and got in late last nite, and wanted to wait until today to do it proper. Plus, I wanted to use one of the items you sent to adorn my MUCH needed glass of wine this Friday evening!

So with that said, here are the goodies I received!

A cute set of wine glass charms....which I love! If you can believe it, I have 500 bottles of wine and probably 100 wine glasses, but NO charms! How is that even possible???









Next, a few things to add to my fortune telling collection: a ouija board, a set of mini tarot cards, some wooden rune pieces, an eye pendant, and a wooden plaque with the words yes, no, maybe, and doubtful on it.

And lastly, 2 other wooden wall hangings, one that says Moonlight Enchantments and the other a vintage style that says Halloween Greetings and shaped like a huge gift tag. Both are super cute!


































Thank you so much dear reaper! I love everything, and it was a perfect ending to a very long workweek!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am continually amazed at the fabulous job every one does reaping !!! Love the variety of wonderful gifts!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Texas lucky. You had a good reap. Now you have a fantastic reap


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Hear thefire. Now that is a fantastic personalized reap. 
Spirits vineyard. You as well got a great reap


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

texaslucky, great reap! Love the HP items, the sage, the sign, the garden stakes and the plant!

Hearthfire, awesome reap! I really, super love that witch coffin box...and how adorable is that nurse/witch sign?! 

Spirits Vineyard, lovely reap! I have seen that Moonlight Enchantments sign and I want one so bad, lol. Lucky! I, also, like your mini Tarot cards and the Vintage sign!


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

amyml said:


> I don't mind waiting!  I'm glad you liked everything. Since you admire craftiness, I tried to stick with more crafts than bought items. I found the pattern for the Nurse by Day/Witch by Night sign and hoped you would love it. I had to do a little research for the witch box, but I love learning new things.
> 
> Have a Happy Halloween
> 
> And happy crafting!


Several of my nursing buddies keep asking me where my sign and wreath came from. I keep telling them my Reaper made them! I agree with my hubby, if the sign were mass produced, it would be sold out with all the nurses out there. And the witch box with the secret trinkets is just mesmerizing. I can't stop adoring my goodies!


----------



## Halloween Havoc (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you reaper.... i loved everything i received. I was outside working on my surgery scene when it arrived. My kids made me open it right there on the grass. 
They look forward to it as much as I do. 
My dogs are scared of the two skeletons which is hysterical. The dog skeleton will go nicely in my outside haunt with my graveyard. Im gonna put the bird inside though in a bid cage hanging from the corner. My daughter wants to hang the super awesome dish towel in her room...lol. Thank you once again.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, Halloween Havoc! Those skellies are awesome and I love the big crow!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Halloween havok. I love the bird and dog. And the towel is cool except it has these creepy crawlies all over it. Lol. Nice reap


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Just when you guys thought you've probably seen all the reaps........you were wrong.  (I've been away at a conference so haven't had a chance to post until now!! ) 

Prepare yourselves... this reap was amazing! Graveyard Queen should probably just change her name to spy queen because she clearly stalked my pinterest pages and absolutely nailed my "likes". 

First up: this super awesome box with great decorations. 









And then, just when you think you're about to see the reap.......a layer of super nice foil! 









The SECOND I saw the thaumatrope I knew it was from Sleepy Hollow. This absolutely made my day. (This could have been the whole reap and I would be been so happy!) 








But wait... some goodies for my 4 year old son! He was jumping with joy (literally) when he say these. He insisted on taking them to his grandparents place that night to play the game. (Also, let's be honest... we know i'll be playing the memory game as well!) 









That's when he also decided to take over the unboxing so I had to settle for group shots instead.  We have an amazing box frame with Frankenstein's Monster & the Bride! (A pack of flameless candles to light it up as well!) A bunch of scrapbooking materials, Cleopatra's little cousin, the midnight margarita madness recipe from Practical Magic! A gorgeous black flame candle from Hocus Pocus!!























And last but certainly not least, a snowy topiary with tiny scissors from Edward Scissorhands!!!!!!! (This was so creative and I just love it!!) 








Thank you SO much to Graveyard Queen for sending this amazing package all the way from the USA!! I have been beyond spoiled and will forever be grateful for your kindness!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Kerimonster. Late yes. But well worth it. You got so many awesome things


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

Finally got the boxes to the post office, Thank you to my victim for being patient!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kerimonster, great reap! The box frame is awesome and I love the Black Flame Candle and thaumatrope from Sleepy Hollow!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Kerimonster said:


> Just when you guys thought you've probably seen all the reaps........you were wrong. <img src="http://www.halloweenforum.com/images/smilies/wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" class="inlineimg" /> (I've been away at a conference so haven't had a chance to post until now!! )
> 
> Prepare yourselves... this reap was amazing! Graveyard Queen should probably just change her name to spy queen because she clearly stalked my pinterest pages and absolutely nailed my "likes".
> 
> ...


Kerimonster, I’m so glad you enjoyed it all! I had an absolute blast making something from each of your loves! I brainstormed with Spookerstar and WitchfulThinking, and then while I made most of it myself, I had a friend help draw the bird and cage (her Insta is NothingDoodles for anyone who needs fun art). I am also so glad your son liked what I sent! I have such fond memories of those games so I hope he will too!


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh! And you did get the teaser! Edward Scissorhands ‘I am not complete’ ?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I never heard from my victim so hopefully everything was liked!


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to post the pics but at least I thanked my reaper when I 1st received. I appreciate everything I received. Love the wooden box.


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Kloey I loooove that jackolantern! Did you make it?!

That harlequin coffin box is so great!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

kloey, that's a really nice reap you sent your Victim! You always make such creepy JoLs! All of your items look great! I hope your Victim is okay.

Godcrusher, nice reap! I really love the Ghostly Apparitions AtmosFEAR FX!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ghouliet and Lil Ghouliet, I told you I'd post pics of the lovely tree skirt that you made for me for my reaping gift when I got the tree up. Here are a few pics of that, and a pic of two of the matching placemats you made for me on our kitchen breakfast island! (The pictures don't do them justice. They are so much prettier in person!) Love them! Thanks, again!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Witchy Kitty ~ Yay! The skirt looks great with your tree!!  <3


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Gorgeous tree and tree skirt!!!! The material on the place mats and tree skirt is perfect for witchy kitty!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Witchy Kitty the skirt looks great with your tree and I love the plates you have on the placemats. It looks really good. I am so glad it worked out so well.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

kloey74 said:


> I never heard from my victim so hopefully everything was liked!
> 
> View attachment 567217


Love the job you did on the pumpkin and skull and is that a mobius scarf. Very nicely done!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Another few days away from the forum and Boom! More reaps. 
Kenneth I love the pumpkin faces - A Little bit scary where did you find that?
Spinechiller what a fun box with your name. Great way to generate conversation at work  
dee you did a fantastic job with that reap for Texas Lucky. Did you make those items? So cute and Texas Lucky post pics of your haunt. Would love to see that suitcase put together
Hearthfire what a great nurse sign! It cracks me up
Spirits Vineyard lovely wine charms. Ohh so much wine...I will be right over . Just don't make me use the Ouija board. Creepy!
Halloween Havoc who was your reaper? What a cute dog and I would put that dish cloth on my wall too. Perfect. I also love the reap you sent to Godcrusher. 
Kerimonster It was fun having Graveyard Queen send photos of what she was making and being along for the fun. She posted a video of the Thaumatrope on her Instagram and it was so amazing. I do think the little snow globe was my favorite too. 
Kloey your corpsed pumpkins are the best. I cherish the one you sent me one year. I am sure your victim loved it but just was unable to post.
WitchKitty thanks for posting photos of your tree. I love seeing everyone's decorations and how they incorporate their reaps into their haunts. 
Sounds like we have a few more reaps to look forward to!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Waiting to be reaaaaaaped.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Halloween Havoc said:


> Thank you reaper.... i loved everything i received. I was outside working on my surgery scene when it arrived. My kids made me open it right there on the grass.
> They look forward to it as much as I do.
> My dogs are scared of the two skeletons which is hysterical. The dog skeleton will go nicely in my outside haunt with my graveyard. Im gonna put the bird inside though in a bid cage hanging from the corner. My daughter wants to hang the super awesome dish towel in her room...lol. Thank you once again.


Yay!! I mean... oooh scary. Those spiders can go jump off a cliff 

My daughter thinks spiders have a "spider mafia". Every time you murder one of their brethren - they remember. SO. Don't close your eyes in the shower or anything. XO, CreepySpiders


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Are there still reaps out there to be delivered?? Who all is still waiting?


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

Shadow Panther said:


> How do I get reaped a kitty? She/he is pretty


I was thinking the same thing!!! You got a cat?!?! that's a risk to send a live pet... I know it didn't work with mine. I think my victim's neighborhood is being terrorized by a giant spider...


----------



## kadeeblake (Sep 17, 2016)

kloey74 said:


> I never heard from my victim so hopefully everything was liked!
> 
> View attachment 567217



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I'm sorry I forgot to post. I'm just now getting to this thread to share - life has been really crazy lately. Everything is set up in my house already. Here are some photos ? It was all perfect!! Thank you again!! ??❤


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A few are still on the way...one person. I am still waiting for a response from


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Kloey. I see you administered one of your corpsed pumpkins. And the scarf is really nice.
Godcrusher. Your reap is right up my alley. I love everything you got.
Witchy kitty. You have a lovely house. The tree is very nice. And the tree skirt and placemats are winners.
Creepyspider. I can't wait to see your reap. Maybe tomorrow.
Kadeeblake you have everything displayed so very nicely


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

USPS says my victim's package wa as delivered...just waiting to find out a reaction.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

kadeeblake said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I'm sorry I forgot to post. I'm just now getting to this thread to share - life has been really crazy lately. Everything is set up in my house already. Here are some photos ? It was all perfect!! Thank you again!! ??❤


I love love this reap! And how perfectly it fits in your decor.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I've been reaped! The awesome farblefumble must have done some serious stalking because they hit on all my likes! 








Spider ribbons. I'm already excited! 








Some pretty barware and an awesome spider pillow. I love this design! 








Love these! They will be great when it's boot season (I know it's fall, but it's still hot as Hades here). 








I am so excited to read this! My dad is on a business trip to New Orleans right now and I am so jealous. This will help a bit. Also, I assume the baby book is for my sister (and her baby). That's perfect since Baby Mama is a librarian! I also loved the framed spider web. I think spiderwebs are so pretty! 








Oh man. So much good stuff! Creepy cloth, craft ribbon (with spiderweb patterns!), a sugar skull, carving tools, and lots of skeletons. So, so perfect. Also there are two bottles of nail polish! I don't know how you know my taste so well, but I actually have the sparkly polish already and was getting worried because I love it so much but it was getting old. Yay! Now I have more! 

View attachment 567755

Everything together








And as a reminder, this was my teaser! 

Farblefumble, your note said you still want to send another box. Please don't feel obligated! Your gift is amazing and you have a great excuse for being a little late. Thank you so much! Everything is perfect! Happy Halloween and enjoy that baby!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Great reap!
I'm really looking forward to seeing what my reaper has in store for me.. I keep rushing out every time I hear a delivery van!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

amyml, great reap!! I love that beautiful pillow, the socks and the Haunted New Orleans book!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Kadeeblake: I'm so relieved it made it to you! I've always been nervous since one of my packages got destroyed mid route. I know what you mean about crazy life--I'm recovering from my back surgery!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was reaped by McBernes!!!! First is a wonderful apron that I am pretty sure is homemade!!!! I love it....will use it all the time! I use Halloween towels all year around..and needed new...so these are so needed and loved!!! I also received 2 adult coloring books....I can't wait to color in them!!!! Also 2 ceramic candle holders with a witch flying over the moon!!!! They will be a nice addition to my china with my witches collection!!! Then a cool terrarium with creepy tree.. skulls..etc...a cackling witch that lights up that my cat Kirby is fascinated by!!! He would bat at it and set it back off...also some handmade creepy fingers..a glass I can make into a terrarium ..and a couple of crows and votives!!

Thank you so much McBernes...I love it all!!


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

Amyml- you made it so easy with such a good list! I made you something, but it is on my work computer! So once I can get to it, I will print it and send it to you! Glad you liked everything!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Amyml. What a nice reap. That is a beautiful pillow. It would have to be just for show only. There is no way I could lay my head on that spider. Lol. Socks are a plus here. I love them all year round. I like to read. And that book looks very inviting. And spider webs are lovely. I always think that is where they came up with doilies. So lacey


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah. Bethene. You are reaped. And that is an adorable apron. Its kind of a riot. And adult coloring books. My book has a different cover than your 2. I wonder if we have any of the same pages. And that terrarium is vety cute


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Amyml that box looks magical, how did all of that fit in that small box?!? I love that throw pillow and I never thought of framing a photo of a spiderweb. Very cool.
Excellent job farblefumble
Bethene that is a great reap! Thank you for sharing photos of your kitty too. McBernes those fingers are so creepy! How did you make them?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've been creeping in the shadows for the past few weeks reading and taking in as much as possible from this forum and quite frankly, this thread has made me so happy I must comment on it! You lot are absolutely amazing doing this, it is a brilliant idea and I have loved seeing all the gifts/cards/notes! Well done everyone, hopefully I'll be able to possibly join in next year!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sasha87 said:


> I've been creeping in the shadows for the past few weeks reading and taking in as much as possible from this forum and quite frankly, this thread has made me so happy I must comment on it! You lot are absolutely amazing doing this, it is a brilliant idea and I have loved seeing all the gifts/cards/notes! Well done everyone, hopefully I'll be able to possibly join in next year!


Happy to see you coming out of the shadows, Sasha! If you don't want to wait for next year for the Main/Big Secret Reaper or Second Secret Reaper, keep your eyes open...we sometimes have a Merry Reaper, Winter Reaper and various other smaller Reapers after those. You just need to get your post count up a bit to be able to start joining! They are such a blast!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethene, fantastic reap!! That apron is so fun and I love the coloring books and the terrarium! Love the kitty pics, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

That witch is motion activated...when it went off he kept hitting it to make it go.. So funny!!!!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Sounds great witchykitty! I'll hold out until next year though so I have more time to get more inspired by all you pro's! I assume you are all based in USA though so will have to check out the UK thread to see if we do a similar thing ? thanks for your reply!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

We have 1 other gal from the UK that plays with us!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, there are UK and sometimes Canadian people who join! There are many US people who don't mind shipping out of the country, as well!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

Sasha87 said:


> Sounds great witchykitty! I'll hold out until next year though so I have more time to get more inspired by all you pro's! I assume you are all based in USA though so will have to check out the UK thread to see if we do a similar thing &#55357;&#56911; thanks for your reply!


Please join us, Sasha. Cross the pond to the dark side! We have so much evil fun!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi Sasha! I'm from the UK too, so don't let that put you off. It's lots of fun, so come join in next time ?


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm unashamedly so excited about this idea! I I'll be spying on all the goodies getting sent back and forth this year so I know what the standards are! Eeeek! Can't wait for everyone to get the rest of their packages so we can see what they've received!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been reaped by TCloudy13!

Of course, I did an unboxing video...






I received some paper spider web doilies, 2 bloody candelabras, a spider web table runner, and three hand painted canvases of witches.

My reaper has either watched my videos or guessed really well because they're all perfect for my decorating! I've already got the pictures hanging! (Usually I swap out the photos in some frames I keep here with creepy halloween pictures, but I've been too lazy this year. This was an awesome and quick fix!)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the video krnlmustard...and I love the paintings. Gorgeous! The table runner is gorgeous too....love that there are 2 candlabra's ...great reap!


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

I've never understood how children can watch YouTube videos of other children opening Kinder Eggs etc but y'know what, I absolutely loved watching your video and seeing what you got! Brill box of goodies ?


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Oh my God oh my god oh my god.. I've been reaped by the amazing RCIAG... i will post pics as soon as i finish hyperventilating... just wanted you to know it arrived safe and sound with no casualties... and i love everything!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Krnlmustrd thank you for making that video. It is so much fun to see someone open their reaper gift. Tcloudy you are quite the artist. I love the colors in your paintings. 
Excellent Reap!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, krlmustrd! Love that table runner!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Massive thank you to RCIAG for the awesome lot of goodies I received...
On openning the box, i was thrilled to see everything wrapped in a ton of freaky fabric.. great idea, I'll be doing that in future! 

Awesome framed pictures for my asylum.. hospital lay out, reasons for admittance, a bone skeleton and a massive hanging anatomical canvas perfect for my doctors office.
Next was an awesome book which is great on its own... but filled with candy?? I'm in heaven! 

Love the skelly hanging, also pergect for my office! 

And the spice mix you included as a personal touch from your area was amazing! 

The little plush toy has been stolen by my princess cat, and the pumpkin m&ms lasted 2 minutes, I'm addicted! 
The vintage tools are perfect for my haunt, great for my dr! 

The freaky fabric and the sugar skull scarf are gorgeous, i love them.
And you are so kind to include bath and bodyworks goodies.. I've always wanted to try them, and you gave me a real goody bag! 

I love the skull grass head, and the zombie brains. The rubber ducks and little toys are awesome.. i had to fight my nephew for a few of them! 

The vintage frankie bag is beautiful, and full of little badges and magnets and wonderfulness .. you really spoiled me! 

And the biggest surprise i had.. you included a book about someone I've made a pivotal part of my haunt this year.. she's one of my inmates for the who dunnit game we are playing.. made my day!! 

And my little bat skellie now has a big brother, i love him! The tarot spread is beautiful, I'll definitely get good use out of it! Love the skelly hand ornament too.. that's going straight on my christmas tree! 

Thank you again for everything, you were so thoughtful and creative, i love everything!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, lucid!! All of the medical hangings and prints for your theme are fantastic! Love the green moon phase spread scarf, B&BW stuff and the pins, especially the cat one! Nice to get a book box full of goodies, too! Love the pics of your kitty with the toy, lol.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

lol.. the pic keeps coming out upside down, and I've got no idea why!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had considered sending catnip too (I have a small patch in my herb garden) but thought it may not pass inspections on the way!  Glad she likes it! 

I love that Nellie Bly book too. It was a suggestion on my Kindle one day & just downloaded it. Nellie Bly was a pretty cool lady in general. I recommend it for everyone, plus it's a short read.

And that spell book..oh that book..that was the thing that held me up the longest. I changed my mind 50 different times on that thing then once I decided it had to dry. My husband finally helped me decide & I went with it.

Please let me know what you think of the Old Bay & the candy. I tried to get candy that you already have but under a different name. Like our Smarties are hard, chalky, sour candies, yours are chocolate (& infinitely better IMHO, chocolate always wins in my book). Over here they are the LAST candy taken outta the work candy bowl & if I ever found any in my Halloween haul I'd trash them. Not a fan of our Smarties at all but I'm sure someone here loves them.

Glad you liked it!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

That's a fantastic reap RCIAG - you did a really great job for Lucid.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Gorgeous kitty!!!! 
Great reap...that book looks very interesting !! Love the posters and medical tools!!!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm not sure they were medical tools. My FIL settled an estate & in leftovers they heirs didn't want there was a chest that ended up in our house recently. It had a ton of turn of the century stuff in it from postcards to correspondence to jewelry repair stuff & all sorts of bits & pieces from watches & other things. Those were the bits & pieces. I thought it all looked creepy & vaguely medical like for her to use in her asylum theme.

A couple of the pieces are actually shoe button hooks. You had to use them on Victorian era shoes to get them buttoned. I think 2 of them actually say they're some sort of buttoning device.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

What an interesting reap! I loved the tools and all the thought that has went in to it, was interesting from start to finish! I've never head of Nellie Bly so I'm going to find out more about her.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

She's a really fascinating "modern" Victorian woman. Nellie Bly was her pseudonym, her real name was Elizabeth Jane Cochran. Most women back then didn't write under their own names so her editor at her first paper job took the name from a Stephen Foster song & promptly spelled it wrong. The song was "Nelly Bly" not "Nellie Bly."

She was a writer, a suffragist, an inventor & even had her own Google Doodle:


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

Ahhh yes, I read as much as I could from the book on Amazon 'preview pages' and I straight away thought of Lana Winters in AHS, Nellie was the inspiration behind that character! I've added the book in to my shopping basket for when I do my next order, so technically even I have benefitted from your Reap! Haha so thank you ?


----------



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

@Spookerstar: I found a tutorial on pinterest ( i thino it was there). All you do is powder your fingers, brush on elmers glue let it dry, powder again. Repeat that until you have 3 or 4 layers of glue and end with a dusting of powder. I used baby powder. After it is completely dry very carefully pull it off your finger like taking off a sock. Then you pack it with cotton balls or the stuff you fill pillows and stuffed animals with, about halfway. Then you make a finger bone out of clay or use a broken stick. Finish packing filler around that and put a little hot glue on it to hold the packing in place. Finally use whatever paints you want to dry brush. I started with a fairly complete base coat of a sort of burnt umber/chocolate color, then after it was dried I dry brushed a much lighter beigeish color, and lastly dry brushed white to catch the high spots. I got the fake nails on ebay cheap, hot glued them on after making the tips roughened and painted them really dark brown.
It's kind of time consuming, but you can do all the digits on one hand at the same time and fairly quickly end up with several severed fingers.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

RCIAG.. those chocolates were amazing, it was a real treat.

I loved the Nelly Bly book, just finished reading it and it was an awesome way to set the scene for my asylum this year! 

Still to try the old bay seasoning, can't wait to though! I'm still awestruck by your reap, you were absolutely spot on with everything!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm so glad you liked everything & that I've helped someone else get into Nellie Bly!


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

These photos are for Kelloween, my reaper. When I try to send these in a private message the link keeps failing. This is just preliminary decorating. In another week or so the bride will have her groom, and the candelabras will be moved to the banquet table for the wedding. Right now the bride is having cocktails and hanging out in the bar awaiting the big day. She said something about needing a drink or two. 

Thank you again! I adore EVERYTHING you sent! I wish I had a pic of Allie and her dollie in their rocker but will have to wait to get one when batteries are recharged.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Everything looks awesome, so far, X-Pired!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh Lucid what a great REAP! I think an asylum haunt would be so creepy and you have the perfect things for it now. I think I might have to read that book too. I bet it was so disturbing for Nelly to spend the time there and witness all that went on, possibly having horrible things done to her as well. I would be afraid no one would let me back out. 
Very sweet kitty!
I feel like there might be just a few left to be reaped, unless they just haven't had a chance to post.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

McBernes said:


> @Spookerstar: I found a tutorial on pinterest ( i thino it was there). All you do is powder your fingers, brush on elmers glue let it dry, powder again. Repeat that until you have 3 or 4 layers of glue and end with a dusting of powder. I used baby powder. After it is completely dry very carefully pull it off your finger like taking off a sock. Then you pack it with cotton balls or the stuff you fill pillows and stuffed animals with, about halfway. Then you make a finger bone out of clay or use a broken stick. Finish packing filler around that and put a little hot glue on it to hold the packing in place. Finally use whatever paints you want to dry brush. I started with a fairly complete base coat of a sort of burnt umber/chocolate color, then after it was dried I dry brushed a much lighter beigeish color, and lastly dry brushed white to catch the high spots. I got the fake nails on ebay cheap, hot glued them on after making the tips roughened and painted them really dark brown.
> It's kind of time consuming, but you can do all the digits on one hand at the same time and fairly quickly end up with several severed fingers.


Thank you McBernes for the tutorial! Super creepy. 
RCIAG I am so glad you turned us all on to Nellie and Sasha you're right - do remember that character from AHS. I love when reaps have layers.
X-Pired thanks for posting picks of how you used your reap. I think more of us should post again when we have incorporated things. I will definately do that when I get the rest of my outdoor decorations done.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

X-pired, she is so lovely. I just love beautiful brides.

What does the blushing bride need for a wedding gift?


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

X-pired, she is so lovely. I just love beautiful brides.

What does the blushing bride need for a wedding gift?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting?


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

texaslucky said:


> X-pired, she is so lovely. I just love beautiful brides.
> 
> What does the blushing bride need for a wedding gift?


Thank you texaslucky. Actually, I have been trying to find, with no success, a bouquet of black roses for her wedding. 

Can one of you ladies please tell me if I have her veil on correctly? I must have spent a half hour or more trying to figure that darn thing out. I finally got it on, but it doesn't seem quite right.


----------



## Sasha87 (Aug 25, 2018)

X-pired, I'm in the UK and our Asda has single black roses in (I think Walmart is your equivalent) just in case it's worth mentioning for your bouquet. Also, her veil looks fine to me, she looks great.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Creepy spiders is yet....I asked a rescuer to reap her but haven't heard back yet


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Just thought I would let everyone know I made a wallhanging that I am giving away in a random drawing that will be held Oct 22. All you have to do to win it is post in the giveaway thread. The wallhanging is a glow in the dark skeleton.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Krnlmustard
Nice reap. Those doilies go well with your table runner. I love doilies. And table runners are very nice as well. And those candelabras are awesome. And how cool is that to paint some halloween pictures 
Lucid. Man you got lots of items. So many to mention. That was an awesome reap
Love the finger instructions mcbernes.
Rica. Thanks for the nice finish on your goodies. The pictures are always a wonderful way to end


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Creepyspiders original reaper has sent her gifts on their way.....no rescues needed this year!!!! Yay!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Creepyspiders original reaper has sent her gifts on their way.....no rescues needed this year!!!! Yay!


Yays!! No rescues needed?? That's fantastic!!

Creepyspiders, I can't wait to see your reap!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> Creepyspiders original reaper has sent her gifts on their way.....no rescues needed this year!!!! Yay!


Woo Hoo! Great year!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

YOU GUYS and GHOULS- I've been reaped. I am currently opening two very large packages... (SQUEEEE)


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

CreepySpiders said:


> YOU GUYS and GHOULS- I've been reaped. I am currently opening two very large packages... (SQUEEEE)


That's fantastic news! Please share pictures! We can hardly wait to see what you got.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you got, CreepySpiders!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Pired said:


> That's fantastic news! Please share pictures! We can hardly wait to see what you got.



Yippee!! Excited to see


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Pictures. Pictures. Pictures. Creepyspider


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

My reaping (and reaper) was amazing!! I was still trying to figure out how to post pics from my phone ?. Reaper went waaaaaaay above and beyond. The books and hat are right up my decorating allley. Thank you so much.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great reap, CreepySpiders!! I think that is the same books/hat decoration that I just bought, this year! How awesome of your reaper to gift you one!! I love the broom and the EEK is cute, too! I wonder if they bought the witch head or made it?? 

Who was your reaper?? Did it say?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Great reap, CreepySpiders!! I think that is the same books/hat decoration that I just bought, this year! How awesome of your reaper to gift you one!! I love the broom and the EEK is cute, too! I wonder if they bought the witch head or made it??
> 
> Who was your reaper?? Did it say?


 Nope! It’s didn't even say! No card. No hint. I guess it’s karma because I’ve been that sneaky reaper before. Lol. Though I do leave hints if you know how to interpret ?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Creepyspider
That is a sweet reap. I love the books. And that head looks very original. Sweet.


----------

